# Redundant? Looking for work? Vacancies posted here!



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, this is for all those who are facing redundancy, or are already there, and looking for work.

Inspired by one man’s doldrums on here, and the responses to his predicament, I thought maybe people could post up what they’re looking for, and others could post any vacancies they know of

I've put up a request on the Feedback forum for this to be made a sticky, so if you're up for it, post away


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Woo - blimey, that was fast mango5!   Cheers!


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2008)

Well i got made redundant in September and have been finding it pretty hard to find something. Previously I worked in a shop that specialised in Organic/Whole Foods, ethical retail etc. I was a front end supervisor (customer services, cash office etc) and ideally i'd like something similar, though am open to other things. My experience is about 9 years in various retail businesses but am finding it hard to find things i'm a) comfortable doing b) experience/qualified enough for and c) is in bristol.

any ideas welcome


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

It would help if people also posted what locations they are looking to work in


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well here's my story. I was made redundant at the end of Oct along with a few others from a major DVD label which I'd been with for four years. Previously I'd been with another major label in a sales capacity.

My speciality is DVD Sales and Marketing. I've a BA in Commercial Music and over five years experience working in marketing some of the biggest music DVDs ever released and plenty of non-music stuff like comedy, kids tv, sport etc.

So I'm looking for any marketing exec/product manager type positions in a film/tv or record label or any home entertainment based company. Can start immediately and travel but west/central London would be ideal.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2008)

Might be worth taking a look at the thread I started a while back. Reiss still might be recruiting, and I can still wholeheartedly recommend the agencies I provided links for:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=263964


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello I have just been made redundant. I'm here for networking.

I am currently a TV Producer (well until Jan 1st) but not those big arse studio shows, I do current affairs, science and history etc mostly. 
I tend to film and edit my own stuff so I could also freelance as a camera man or an editor. 
Oh and I also do audio dubbing so I could freelance as that as well. 

Producer, writer, editor, cameraman or dubbing mixer or all of the above at once. 

I think I would rather have a full time job though because of my V young daughter. Most freelance work looks like it would take me away from home and be daft hours.

Thanks for listening. 

PS. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find me, maybe you can hire... me.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

This is going well 

I think perhaps too many people just click New Posts, rather than browse by forum


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 23, 2008)

I click new posts.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you think it's worth changing the thread title or splitting the subjects?  Something like 'Tell us about job vacancies you think Urbs could apply for' or 'Recruit an Urbanite'; and 'Just lost my job, here's what I can do'.  Or prefixes like in the recycle forum -  'Wanted: A Job' where people can briefly say what they're about or 'Offered: A Job' where people can post up opportunities they hear of?


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2009)

If the thread title said as much as possible I think that would be helpful and more usable than just having one thread with everything in it.

Wanted: Gardenering job in London - thread title says it all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

*An email I sent to my colleagues when we got our 'letters' this week*

No doubt I am teaching the wise people of U75 to suck eggs with this post. However a few of the people in my office have never faced anything like this before and had no idea what to think/do now dealing with redundancy.  

*Redundancy Help Home Page*
Some really good reading in here and helpful advice 
http://www.redundancyhelp.co.uk/

*Benefits calculator*
Find out about entitlements online
http://www.entitledto.co.uk/default.aspx

*Housing benefit*
Pretty essential that if you are out of work your rent (if you rent) is paid
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018926

*Check your eligibility for council tax benefit*
Council tax is generally most people’s biggest monthly expense and if unemployed you may will get discount
http://local.direct.gov.uk/LDGRedir...r Council Tax Benefit with your local council

*Jobseeker’s Allowance*
JSA is the main benefit for people of working age who are out of work.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...rSupport/Employedorlookingforwork/DG_10018757

*Half price travel in London*
The Bus & Tram Discount Scheme is available to help those people on Income Support
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/5568.aspx

*Voluntary work in the UK*
If you end up out of work for a period of time then you might wish to volunteer to improve your CV  
http://www.do-it.org.uk/partners/howdoitworks

*Free Open University training courses*
If you end up with time on your hands then free training will improve your CV 
http://www.open.ac.uk/openlearn/get-started/get-started-learner.php#1

Hope that someone finds one or two of these of use.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Do you think it's worth changing the thread title or splitting the subjects?  Something like 'Tell us about job vacancies you think Urbs could apply for' or '*Recruit an Urbanite*'; and 'Just lost my job, here's what I can do'.  Or prefixes like in the recycle forum -  'Wanted: A Job' where people can briefly say what they're about or 'Offered: A Job' where people can post up opportunities they hear of?



I like that


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Inspired by one man’s doldrums on here, and the responses to his predicament, I thought maybe people could post up what they’re looking for, and others could post any vacancies they know of



OK, give this a whirl: 

I'm looking for a job which is reasonably interesting but most importantly offers some kind of career prospects. Pretty much open to anything and I'd be prepared to move if there was a good opportunity, though I guess if I did move the job would have to pay at least 16k to cover costs and (thankfully small) debt repayments. Have 2 degrees in social science (not numeric). Can leave my current job in Manchester with only a week's notice. 

I've been looking all over the place but it's not easy. I keep finding very low level admin roles but I don't think they're a good idea because there's a risk that they'll be dead end. Very worried about geting trapped in something crap because that happened a couple of years ago. 

If anyone can help feel free to post or pm!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jan 19, 2009)

*Administrator/ Service Manager/ Accounts Assistant*

Qualified & Experienced in;


ECDL
Microsoft Office inc. Word, Excel etc
Sage 50, Sage Payroll and Jobcostings, Wages and Internet Banking
ISO 9001 
First Aid Cert
Basic Hygiene Cert
Child Protection Training

All aspects of Office administration,Quotations.
Experience in the Construction Industry, Lift & Elevator Servicing & Installation and AOV's Service & Installation 

Lots of experience waitressing and Bar work - Options are wide open

Dorset Area, Own Car. 
Laid off due to the current climate


----------



## pootle (Jan 19, 2009)

My fella is a welder and has been laid off indefinately from the contract he is on at the moment.

Any top tips on where to find welding or sheet metal work in London, preferably south much appreciated.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

OK. 

Administration, business support, 52wpm, good communicator, not scared of phones, can do all ordinary office stuff and learn quickly. Also inbound sales (mail order) and related customer care, some warehouse exp. Also worked in low-level arts admin and done some low-level news writing, vox-pops and editing for radio.

Need £10 at the very very least, London zones 1-2, available immediately. 

*I am v serious about finding a gig so please PM. *Perhaps _you_ work in administration or are a temp and know that the company you are at needs temps? Don't hestitate! PM TODAY!


 <--winning smile


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

well... after being unemployed for over 4 months since being made redundant, i finally got a job today


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well... after being unemployed for over 4 months since being made redundant, i finally got a job today



cool, well done, is it what you wanted or will it do until you get what want?


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

working for some trendy clothes company. it'll do for now, but if i like it i might stay there longer.


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well... after being unemployed for over 4 months since being made redundant, i finally got a job today



Congrats!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 23, 2009)

Urghh, can people with more experience than me STOP APPLYING for the same jobs I am looking at?  Honestly, I ask you.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 24, 2009)

come to Korea and teach English...if your situation can be changed then why not go the whole hog and do a big change...checkout the ESL sites/daveseslcafe I think...lots of opportunities and they pay


----------



## Popsicle (Jan 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> working for some trendy clothes company. it'll do for now, but if i like it i might stay there longer.



Congratulations 

I've been unemployed for nearly 2 months now and it's starting to get me down, so this gives me hope that it will be ok in the end.

also, (putting networking hat on) who is it, and do they have any technologist vacancies?


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2009)

Popsicle said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I've been unemployed for nearly 2 months now and it's starting to get me down, so this gives me hope that it will be ok in the end.
> 
> also, (putting networking hat on) who is it, and do they have any technologist vacancies?



Reiss were recruiting a while back, don't know if they still are.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got vacancies for programmers and IT bods in Bath if people are interested.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 26, 2009)

Given the regionality of Urban I can't see there being much but in for a penny...

My main profession is as a web editor using a CMS, specifically Vignette although I have dabbled with others. I can code HTML, a bit of CSS and can create basic graphics, understand layers etc in Fireworks but could cross to Photoshop without too much grief.

I have knowledge of accessibility and good web design although limited experience of producing full on design work. Meticulous with paperwork and audit trails owing to previously being in a financially regulated environment. Bit of project management here and there too, again in finance so accuracy and good decision making were paramount. My copy skills aren't bad either and organisationally in business I'm a whizz. I'd be quite happy to just do a admin role in an office role either temp or perm. All money is good money for me at the moment.

In addition to this I'm also interested in pursuing my cooking passion so if anyone could offer me a kitchen porter role or general kitchen dogsbody job to get me in the door so to speak I'd be happy to take that.

Derbyshire area preferrable but I could travel to Notts as long as it's doable on public transport. I don't drive and have no-one to collect me so unsociable hours might be tricky.


----------



## Popsicle (Jan 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Reiss were recruiting a while back, don't know if they still are.



I had a look on their website last week, and there wasn't anything, but thanks anyway


----------



## Mogden (Jan 26, 2009)

Mogden said:


> Given the regionality of Urban I can't see there being much but in for a penny...
> 
> My main profession is as a web editor using a CMS, specifically Vignette although I have dabbled with others. I can code HTML, a bit of CSS and can create basic graphics, understand layers etc in Fireworks but could cross to Photoshop without too much grief.
> 
> ...



What might help is if I also say that I can also be in East Sussex if a role became available. I'd only be able to do this for a temp role since it would involve living with the folks. That being the case London vacancies might be an option should they be close enough to the appropriate station.


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2009)

Popsicle said:


> I had a look on their website last week, and there wasn't anything, but thanks anyway



There's a few on here: http://www.inretail.co.uk/pages/content.asp?pageid=876

Monsoon closing date only just gone, worth a shot.

Edit: ah, you have to be in the site. Search for keywords 'garment technologist'


----------



## Popsicle (Jan 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> There's a few on here: http://www.inretail.co.uk/pages/content.asp?pageid=876
> 
> Monsoon closing date only just gone, worth a shot.
> 
> Edit: ah, you have to be in the site. Search for keywords 'garment technologist'



Thanks, I already look at all those, I was just wondering if anyone had any inside info on any that was all!


----------



## Thora (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm available for 1-2 days a week nanny work, any days but Tuesday and Wednesday (will consider weekends) including overnights.  Up to around 20 hours a week.
CRB checked, paediatric first aid qualified, in the process of registering with Ofsted to accept childcare vouchers. *Bristol* or *Bath*


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 2, 2009)

Available on weekends and Thursdays, based in reading, willing to try almost anything tbh.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2009)

well, i'm into the consultancy process - me against 2 colleagues basically.

So that's tremendous


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 5, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> well, i'm into the consultancy process - me against 2 colleagues basically.
> 
> So that's tremendous



Oh fuck  Sorry mate.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2009)

1 in 3 - ace odds. Maybe I'll finally come first at something


----------



## baldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry to hear that.  best of luck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 18, 2009)

This is in my InRetail.co.uk job vacancy alert _every day_ 

Sales & Marketing Manager  - Hidden Art , London, £24,000 - £27,000
Hidden Art is seeking a Sales & Marketing manager for the Hidden Art E-shop, which was launched in 2005 and is now a widely recognised online site for both retail and wholesale clients seeking the best in contemporary design-led products.

Reference:
More: http://www.inretail.co.uk/job?590652


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Oddly I have a few former colleagues and friends who have been applying like mad for jobs from weeks to months now with hardly any response. 
In the last week four people have landed what sound like really suitable and fairly paid positions. 
Only a couple left still looking. 

Not sure why I am typing this, guess it is just to say hang in there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Oddly I have a few former colleagues and friends who have been applying like mad for jobs from weeks to months now with hardly any response.
> In the last week four people have landed what sound like really suitable and fairly paid positions.
> Only a couple left still looking.
> 
> Not sure why I am typing this, guess it is just to say hang in there?



The atmos 'out there' has really changed imo. Getting made redundant in The Panic in Nov and Dec then having nothing to apply for during the naturally deadest time of the year over Xmas and Jan was a real killer. Seems to have perked up a bit now, what with Spring and life getting back to 'normal' so it's easier to be positive, if nothing else!

I still haven't got a perm job though


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

the prospect of getting made redundant has stressed me out so much I've been signed off for the week 

So THAT'S going to help


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god Jef. When will you know for sure what's happening?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god Jef. When will you know for sure what's happening?



got my second consultation - the one where they do the selection criteria scoring - next wednesday. But i'm fucked, i think - 50% of the marks are on skills and performance, the other 50% on attendance / punctuality etc, which seems really fucking disproportionate. And although I KNOW i'm better at my job than at least one of the other candidates for redundancy, they're never sick, never late etc etc etc, and the way the marks are awarded, I don't think I can beat her.

But fuck it - if i'm fighting this hard and getting so ill over a job I can't stand, maybe I should just fall on my fucking sword and take the redundancy


----------



## keithy (Feb 18, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid and obvious but have you tried putting the present to the side and looking forward to what you will do next if you are made redundant? Sometimes get stuck worrying and worrying about what if, but if you actually say to yourself "ok, i'm out of my job, what am I doing now" and start working at that then you can put things into perspective a little better.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Given that you doubt you will get it I would just mentally write it off but go through the consultation process. 
That way if you don't get through you were kind of expecting it and still end up with the redundancy that you were considering. 
Few people want to be made redundant right now but if you hate the company, will get a reasonable pay off then can you see a win/win here? 

/optimist


----------



## g force (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe I mis-read Jefe's previous posts but I thought the chances of a reasonable pay off were also in the balance...hence the uber stress....go through a stressful process stay in job you dislike, go through process get made redundant with bugger all pay off for years of service and having to job hunt.


----------



## cesare (Feb 18, 2009)

Just in, if anyone's interested:



> Reiss operates a two floor store on Bond Street in London. The store sells both menswear and womenswear.
> 
> The point? Well, in these current economic times, every penny counts and I don’t want to spend money on recruitment fees or adverts, however I do have an exciting opportunity for an experienced Supervisor or existing Assistant Manager to join the Reiss Bond Street as Assistant Store Manager.
> 
> Do you know anyone through your network of friends?  If so, we would love to hear from them and they should email me at jobs@reiss.co.uk!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Given that you doubt you will get it I would just mentally write it off but go through the consultation process.
> That way if you don't get through you were kind of expecting it and still end up with the redundancy that you were considering.
> Few people want to be made redundant right now but if you hate the company, will get a reasonable pay off then can you see a win/win here?
> 
> /optimist



not likely to get much at all, but a little more than I first thought.


----------



## Tooter (Feb 19, 2009)

Work in the entertainment industry? I'm Just about to be made redundant.

currently a technical manager, fully trained and experienced lighting/AV/sound designer/programmer used to working in a live music/club, conference or theatre environment...would be suitable for various roles within a venue/events company in the UK...prepared to travel.

Lighting -  Strand/Wholehog/Avolites/ETC Congo lx fuly conversant with moving lighting and maintenance/repairs.

Sound - All analogue and digital (Mostly Yamaha PM1D/DM2000/LS9) Sound desks.

Design with CAD2009 and Wysiwig

Risk assesment, method statements, managing budgets, building asset lists, PAT testing, Consumables and stock management....PM me for a CV before i leave the country!!

cheers


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 19, 2009)

So when I get emails round about jobs going I should post them here?  

I shall try to remember.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2009)

If I here of anything I will post about it too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.mediauk.com/newspapers/jobs/5656/editorial-assistant-/-personal-assistant

A full time editorial assistant is required to fulfil an editorial and personal assistant role in a busy publishing house based in London. 

This will involve working very closely with the Deputy Editor. Ideally a Journalism graduate who possesses strong writing and research skills are essential within the business & finance / lifestyle & travel arenas. 

As well as an ability to effectively manage time and working schedules. Salary £18K dependent upon experience and possibility of increase after probation. 

Send CV and cover letter.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 24, 2009)

Team Leader, Advocacy and International Institutions.  For the NGO types.  

http://www.saferworld.org.uk/data/files/jd_tl_advocacy_and_international_institutions__feb_2009.pdf


----------



## cesare (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's another two job vacancies at Reiss:




> We are currently recruiting two roles in Beckton, East London in our Accounts team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

This is in my inbox almost everyday. I think it's because it's not terribly clear on the job description. Is it IT support or customer service? 'Working knowledge'? What, of fixing them or using them? Anyway - might be of interest to someone



Technical Support Analyst    Major name in high street retail 


   £23000 - £28000 per annum    London 



  Job Specification  
  Major name in high street retail seeks a technical support analyst

This major high street retailer with a strong business niche has recently undergone a period of sustained growth and thus seek to grow their IT support team. With a strong reputation as a leader of customer service and a provider of specialist product the future is looking good.

As technical support analyst, you will be responsible for providing 3rd line support across HO and stores alike. Working knowledge of EPOS and Microsoft applications is essential

In return you will be rewarded with a long term career path, an opportunity to join a business during a period of sustained growth and the autonomy to ensure the strategic direction of support is maintained. 


  Contact Details   Ref: InRetail GRK09-TSA  
  14 Bristol Gardens,
Little Venice,
London,
W9 2JG


----------



## mango5 (Mar 11, 2009)

There's a charity admin job coming up soon in North London, to start in a couple of weeks. 3-6 month contract. PM me for more info. Around the £17-18k mark I think.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2009)

I won't put all the details up but if anyone is looking for consultancy work in the Womens NGO sector dealing with SA and can communicate in both English and Xhosa PM me for more info.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone looking for an office manager/bookkeeper position pm me for details.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone looking for an marketing assistant job pm me for details.


----------



## cesare (Apr 6, 2009)

I've just been emailed about these vacancies:

https://www.hifxjobs.co.uk/template...73145716B72303951386D59336B332F77794D7072796B


----------



## cesare (Apr 6, 2009)

Vacancy for an HR administrator, central London. HR experience preferred but not essential. Full time, 40 hour week, M-F. PM me for further details.

edit: salary £18K pa.


----------



## cesare (Apr 6, 2009)

It would be nice to know if anyone actually applied for these jobs. I only put up ones that I know are genuine and not agency, by the way.


----------



## innana (Apr 6, 2009)

Vacancy for a Youth Volunteer Advisor in *Liverpool*, salary circa £20,000.  Details here http://www.volunteercentreliverpool.org.uk/jobs.htm

Closing date: 14 April, 10.00am


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2009)

cesare said:


> It would be nice to know if anyone actually applied for these jobs. I only put up ones that I know are genuine and not agency, by the way.



Same here.  We get round robins from a variety of organisations. 

I think the thread title looks like posters are looking for work or complaining that they are being made redundant, rather than offering jobs.

One person has contacted me.  

Okay, that first one was a long-shot but you'd think a few people would be looking for office manager type stuff.


----------



## cesare (Apr 7, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Same here.  We get round robins from a variety of organisations.
> 
> I think the thread title looks like posters are looking for work or complaining that they are being made redundant, rather than offering jobs.
> 
> ...



Yes, perhaps we should ask for the thread title to be changed to make it clear that vacancies are being posted here.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2009)

Good?


----------



## cesare (Apr 7, 2009)

Brilliant - thanks Crispy


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 7, 2009)

Cheers Crispy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 7, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Same here.  We get round robins from a variety of organisations.
> 
> I think the thread title looks like posters are looking for work or complaining that they are being made redundant, rather than offering jobs.
> 
> ...



Oh, OK. I'll be an office manager. Make it so via PM. Ta x.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 7, 2009)

There were a couple who enquired about the charity job I posted about.  Dunno if they applied, there were 130 applications and it was only advertised for a week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 7, 2009)

mango5 said:


> There were a couple who enquired about the charity job I posted about.  Dunno if they applied, there were 130 applications and it was only advertised for a week



I didn't in the end. Thanks though.

That's a lot of apps


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, OK. I'll be an office manager. Make it so via PM. Ta x.



Perhaps _you_ should have pm'd _me_, stella dear.   

I've got a temp job going, all-round admin for only 2-4 weeks. I have bugger all details on money, but if it was a volunteer they were looking for they didn't say... PM me for scant further details and address to email cv to. 

And a part-time funding and projects officer for 2 days per week. Again, PM for more details.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

Internship at £7.45 per hour going.  research and stuff. 



> Candidates should have excellent research and analytical skills, together with a relevant post-graduate degree in international relations, political science, economics or law. Candidates with a graduate degree together with relevant knowledge and experience of China-related issues, may also be considered.


----------



## slainte (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmm well if you don't try you never know. I have not worked since finishing in January......I have a limited company from being a contractor cannot afford to wind up the company so I cannot give myself a p45 to sign on. Im living with the girlfriends help, parents odd drop of money and was milked with costs of  court cases 5 thus far for residential access to have my daughter and a cunt of a judge whom stopped consistently moving to that cause my ex would make shit up about own daughter having learning difficulties etc. and wouldn't be able to handle the change make an hospital appointment  for her proof ??? and then adjourn for several months etc. etc. etc.


Right now one multi-vendor network Engineer Cisco certified CCIP CCNP CCDP CCDA CCNA and Foundry Network (Brocade) FNCNP FNCNE  all current all up to date seeks network engineering  role where possibly company or individuals actually want GENUINELY certified individuals  with 4 + years experience will consider permanent roles at this stage cause frankly Im at end of tether with contracting cycles.
Been to a few interviews where... Im technically brilliant but we wouldn't hire you as you will leave if you get a better contract or my personal favorite you won't commit as you will leave when the market picks up.. or the job has been put on hold.... (says to self so why fucking advertise the job then get candidates in and then in specular fashion announce it on hold.)
As a consequence I cannot get any work....
AGh all that study and for what cause most Human remains sorry HR state they want techies but don't actually want to pay even the going market rate...better to try get someone in whom will not be able to do it correctly ie  junior level or working towards cert etc. and then have to pay through the nose fixing the mess.....but it saves money this financial quarter oh yea.......
Rant over any job offers PM me...you never know ..

PS Im nicer in the flesh and professional etc. etc.


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2009)

Wine Rack are advertising for Store Managers and Assistant Managers, I saw an advert in the window.

Here's the website with details: http://jobsearch.winerackjobs.co.uk/jobsearch/searchresults.asp


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Underemployed brainaics/muckers-in club*

I'm about to be out of a job, and want to make some use of the time it's going to take to find other  paid work.  I've idly speculated before about a bunch of urbs starting up some kind of social business as an experiment.  There are all sorts of smartypants and useful folk looking for other options to extend themselves and/or earn some dosh.

Anyone fancy discussing this online or offline in the next few weeks?


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I'm about to be out of a job, and want to make some use of the time it's going to take to find other  paid work.  I've idly speculated before about a bunch of urbs starting up some kind of social business as an experiment.  There are all sorts of smartypants and useful folk looking for other options to extend themselves and/or earn some dosh.
> 
> Anyone fancy discussing this online or offline in the next few weeks?



Sorry to hear that mango5. It's always a good idea to pool resources, I might be interested in this.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I'm about to be out of a job, and want to make some use of the time it's going to take to find other paid work. I've idly speculated before about a bunch of urbs starting up some kind of social business as an experiment. There are all sorts of smartypants and useful folk looking for other options to extend themselves and/or earn some dosh.
> 
> Anyone fancy discussing this online or offline in the next few weeks?


 I'm interested.


----------



## mango5 (May 10, 2009)

I really ought to take my about-to-be-former employers to task about my departure, but I don't have the energy  

On a more positive note, surely there must be a few more enterprising Urbs (in addition to cesare and Maggot) ready to consider getting their hands dirty on a co-operative project?  Or more who know about vacancies coming up?


----------



## mango5 (May 11, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I really ought to take my about-to-be-former employers to task about my departure, but I don't have the energy


Now they want me to sign a letter that 'terminates all claims in relation to termination of contract'   I feel that my energy levels may rising now


----------



## cesare (May 11, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Now they want me to sign a letter that 'terminates all claims in relation to termination of contract'   I feel that my energy levels may rising now



 Want to give me a ring?


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, mango. 

I have a description here for an administrator position.  IT helpdesk, central london, £18,000.  

PM for details.


----------



## red rose (May 11, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I'm about to be out of a job, and want to make some use of the time it's going to take to find other  paid work.  I've idly speculated before about a bunch of urbs starting up some kind of social business as an experiment.  There are all sorts of smartypants and useful folk looking for other options to extend themselves and/or earn some dosh.
> 
> Anyone fancy discussing this online or offline in the next few weeks?


Sorry to hear that Mango.

I'm interested in this - I work late nights but am free the rest of the time.  Not sure I have any useful skills though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

http://www.inretail.co.uk/pages/content.asp?pageid=142&action=JOBDETAILS&JobId=606972



> Marketing Executive
> 
> This company is a leading online retailer, providing hospitality and events information. As the market leader they are currently experiencing a period of growth and are therefore looking for a marketing executive to join their team.



lol


----------



## mango5 (May 12, 2009)

red rose said:


> I'm interested in this ...Not sure I have any useful skills though.


All welcome


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2009)

Im not unemployed, but i do have professional photography skillz innit.


----------



## pootle (Jun 2, 2009)

There's a couple of vacancies just come up where I am working for the University of London/NHS London, managing post-grad medical education.

There are a couple of Medical Workforce Officer jobs (what I do) and one database building type role.

I can't comment on the database role but the MWO roles are hectic but pay pretty well for what is essentially higher/exec level admin - PM me if you want further info on the MW0 role 

https://ig2.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_lond...id=0&searchtext=&formsubmit4=Search+and+Apply


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, ive just graduated with a degree in Music Industry Management (mega useful :-(  ) but i have 2 years exp. in PR and admin, just internships etc,

Looking for work, if anyone has any advice or ideas let me know, trying everything at the moment, applied for about 10 things in the last 2 days so fingers crossed, seems like theres tons of people going for each little job at the moment, i applied for a receptionist job and the company told me when i hadnt got an interview they had over 100 applicants!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mrs just got the notice today. 

She's a childcare worker, qualified NVQ assessor in Childcare and studying a foundation degree in childcare. 

Any tips where she might look for work in Manchester area much appreciated.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 8, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I really ought to take my about-to-be-former employers to task about my departure, but I don't have the energy
> 
> On a more positive note, surely there must be a few more enterprising Urbs (in addition to cesare and Maggot) ready to consider getting their hands dirty on a co-operative project?  Or more who know about vacancies coming up?



Keep me posted on tihs mango5, not sure what I could offer but I'm interested.


----------



## jayeola (Jun 8, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I've got vacancies for programmers and IT bods in Bath if people are interested.


What languages?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone fancy being a trust fundraiser? 

PM me with an email address for details.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

Do I apply for a job that's over an hour commute by bike? I can't decided whether to even apply or not. If it was in London I would without question, tis exactly what I want


----------



## gabi (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool thread.

I need some photography. Specifically of kids/council tenants who live in the borough I work for. The current standard here is rubbish and I need to build a decent library for upcoming print work. I'm looking for reportage/documentary style, not cheese. Maybe a day or two's work.

A look at a folio of similar stuff would be cool.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 12, 2009)

Might as well stick my $0.02 in.

Computer Science graduate, excellent team working skills, good code monkey skills. Ideally looking for computer forensics but getting to the point where i'll consider anything that involves me working in the same room or small building as a computer. Can relocate if the job's worth it.

I hate job hunting.


----------



## jayeola (Jun 12, 2009)

I like this thread. Good luck to all those that are looking. In the meantime. PM me for any Linux server virtualisation requirements that you may have 
will hack for yatchs


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 2, 2009)

GTFI

I am now an XML content engineer. I'm not _entirely_ sure what one is but I get paid to do it


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.jobs.nhs.uk/cgi-bin/vacdetails.cgi?selection=912290351



> We are seeking someone with a background in laboratory medicine and a flair for Information Technology who is a skilled communicator.



Pathology IT Administrator. Someone is required with a good understanding of the requirements of biomedical science labs with regards to a computer system, the person should preferably have a good understanding of computer stuff  This is all so vague but it might really suit one of you orrible lot! Pay isn't too bad really I guess, especially as its not asking for specific qualifications. I may even apply myself, I know how to use a wii


----------



## jayeola (Jul 17, 2009)

skype are lookng for people http://share.skype.com/sites/uk/


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2009)

> Financial Services developer
> 
> xxx is a quantitative multi-strategy hedge fund based in London,
> UK. We are looking for a Python developer to be part of the
> ...



PM me for info if anyone interested in it.


----------



## Mation (Jul 29, 2009)

*Two charity sector jobs going*

One is part time (full time also considered) maternity cover in research grant admin - ~£18k pro rata (for 3 days per week). Life science Masters or PhD required.

The other is full time research comms/admin/event organisation - £23-24k. Science degree desirable.

PM me for details.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> PM me for info if anyone interested in it.


 
Vacancy filled.


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2009)

Part time (3 or 4 days pw) Head of HR for a clothing company. PM me for contact details.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Do they need any customer service, non-facing?


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do they need any customer service, non-facing?



Not that I know of, if I hear anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2009)

cesare said:


> Not that I know of, if I hear anything I'll let you know.


 
I know someone that may be looking for similar in about a years time


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I know someone that may be looking for similar in about a years time



Yes  But if the money/job's right, she might be interested now?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 29, 2009)

Well as Friday is my last day what the hell. 

Personal Assistant roles required, i can type 60 wpm, i make sure people are where they are supposed to be, generally run peoples lives for them, make a mean cup of tea, and i am actually really organised despite being an utter numpty on here. 

Looking for Southampton, Bournemouth, Poole way to start end of September.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yes  But if the money/job's right, she might be interested now?


 
Hmm.. maybe. But I know she's got some long term projects that she really wants to finish and get under her belt. I'll ask her.


----------



## cesare (Jul 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Hmm.. maybe. But I know she's got some long term projects that she really wants to finish and get under her belt. Feel free to send it over, I'll get her to take a look.



I don't have a job description or anything, it's someone that I used to work with starting to recruit ready for September time. If she's interested at all, let me know and I'll give you his email address.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 29, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> Looking for Southampton, Bournemouth, Poole way to start end of September.


You moving out of London?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 30, 2009)

yup. end of sept.


----------



## Mation (Jul 30, 2009)

Mation said:


> One is part time (full time also considered) maternity cover in research grant admin - ~£18k pro rata (for 3 days per week). Life science Masters or PhD required.
> 
> The other is full time research comms/admin/event organisation - £23-24k. Science degree desirable.
> 
> PM me for details.


^ These are both in London, btw.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2009)

We've got a couple of receptionist jobs going in bath.  Pm for details.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 13, 2009)

*Part time - good for someone with kids in school*

This is the sports business part of my employers... probably not most fascinating job, but working with nice people in a very supportive company:

Sportbusiness are looking for a new customer service/ sales support team member.

This is a part time role that would be ideal for someone who is passionate about providing great service and has an interest in data.

The hours are not yet fixed but likely to be Monday to Friday 10-2 so would be perfect for someone looking to return to work after taking time out to look after their family.

I can send the job spec if you pm me


----------



## Cloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Another one, from our ads manager this time, possibility for a new graduate. Not the most thrilling job, but very important to our business, working for a loudmouth, sarky very funny bloke if you're game for that



> I am looking for someone interested in advertising and exhibition sales to work across the Optimus email newsletters and conferences.
> 
> Ideally suited to a recent graduate or someone looking to begin a career in media sales, this is an excellent opportunity to manage your own client base at an early stage of your sales career.
> 
> ...


 PM me if interested


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Come on! I'll be available as of Tuesday.

COME _ON_


----------



## red rose (Sep 1, 2009)

*Graduate Opportunity*

Red Rose Enterprises are proud to offer you this fantastic opportunity to employ a shiny new graduate for the low low price of whatever you are willing to pay!

Having recently graduated with a 2:2 in Philosophy BA Hons this employee comes jam packed with go-getting energy and spirit that you wont find in someone who has been working for a few years.  You'll also be getting the advantage of a blank canvass, someone who you can mould to your tastes, who hasn't picked up bad habits from elsewhere in whatever industry it is that you are in.

Having said that you won't be getting nothing for your money, the graduate comes equipped with a basic knowledge of both Microsoft Office and iWork and, with an aptitude for logic and languages comes an aptitude for computer programs - the graduate is easy to train in specific programs and shows a great interest in learning new skills.

But wait! There's more! Your graduate is also creative, resourceful, punctual and willing to work long or odd hours. You also get an excellent telephone manner, a head for numbers and experience in a wide range of customer service roles.

You get it all, the flexibility, the enthusiasm, the eagerness to learn and the huge variety of basic abilities and perks necessary in a good employee. Currently located in North London but willing to travel - snap up your bargain graduate now!


----------



## LDR (Sep 1, 2009)

*I need a Trainer.*

I have a position available working with me as a 'Trainer for Integrated Working'. 

The ability to help make Social Workers, Health Workers, Teachers, etc. to feel comfortable with various IT applications is what the job is basically about.

The job is based in *Romford *  and may require some travelling round area to deliver the training.

Interested?  Then drop me a PM.

*Integrated Working Service, Children & Young People*

_Trainer (2 year fixed term contract) Grade P02 £30,681 - £33,177 pay award pending_

The main focus of the role will be to manage and deliver training for a basic online directory being developed as part of the Every Child Matters programme to improve outcomes for all children. You will ensure that practitioners understand how to use the system, including information sharing rules, security and audit, all within a broader context of the integrated working programme.

In addition, the role will also provide an opportunity to deliver and develop training within the wider scope of the Integrated Working agenda. Havering’s Integration Team is progressing a number of projects to deliver on integrated working in Children’s Services, such as electronic Common Assessment Framework, Integrated Children’s System, information sharing and locality based practitioner teams. Therefore, the role will not be limited for the right person who wants to make a difference. 

You should be a qualified Trainer with knowledge of information governance requirements; including the Data Protection Act and a good working knowledge of current IT systems, e.g. web based applications.


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol ... might as well ... 

Chief Financial Officer for High End retailer. 

PM me for details.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

everyone, I need a part time office minion job. Hire me, I'm fucking excellent. 

p.s - NO cocking sales pls.


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> everyone, I need a part time office minion job. Hire me, I'm fucking excellent.
> 
> p.s - NO cocking sales pls.



You got an updated CV? I can tout it round for you.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah man I'll email that shit to you. 

I just did it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Me me! What about me!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

I get first dibs


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

Email me the cvs teeps and 5t3IIa.

Also, get yerselves on LinkedIn to build up your contacts, that's where most jobs come from innit.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I've mentioned this place before around here but if you fancy relocating to the Netherlands, its a brilliant place to live and work and the organisation always has vacancies due to the regular turnover of professional staff (non-career organisation).

http://www.opcw.org/jobs/


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

cesare said:


> Email me the cvs teeps and 5t3IIa.
> 
> Also, get yerselves on LinkedIn to build up your contacts, that's where most jobs come from innit.



I've sent it


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've sent it




Got it now 

Tell Garf to get on LinkedIn as well, work gets passed around.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

May I please have email address? I has roached your biz card way back


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> May I please have email address? I has roached your biz card way back



You roached it  Those things are fucking expensive, I coulda given you cardboard out of the recycling (lol) if you was that desperate 

You've let me down, you've let yourself down, but most of all - you've let climate camp down.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

LOLenvironment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh god  I was desperate  I use filters now 

Look: just get me a job and we'll call it quits


----------



## cesare (Sep 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> LOLenvironment.



google 'drippy little posh fucks'


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2009)

Two part time vacancies at a charity available here

Based in Old Street, London


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

cesare said:


> google 'drippy little posh fucks'



You having a go?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> I think I've mentioned this place before around here but if you fancy relocating to the Netherlands, its a brilliant place to live and work and the organisation always has vacancies due to the regular turnover of professional staff (non-career organisation).
> 
> http://www.opcw.org/jobs/



I'm obviously using the wrong approach here judging by the total lack of interest how about:

There are some really seedy coffee shops in the town


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

nah I'd gladly up sticks and move to my motherland if the other half wasn't banned from there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Two part time vacancies at a charity available here
> 
> Based in Old Street, London





> Current vacancies at bassac members, partners and affiliates
> 
> We are currently not advertising any vacancies.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nah I'd gladly up sticks and move to my motherland if the other half wasn't banned from there



Cor, you a cloggy TP? Didn't know that

Banned? from the Netherlands how do you manage that????


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Cor, you a cloggy TP? Didn't know that
> 
> Banned? from the Netherlands how do you manage that????



well, not really banned, woman issues lol 

I are cloggy, a shit one tho.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHH Say no more


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> I'm obviously using the wrong approach here judging by the total lack of interest how about:
> 
> There are some really seedy coffee shops in the town



I am trying to get my son interested but the job needed 4 yrs experience 

So 20 yr old looking for IT techy work. Has HND in computing and IT, some experience of shop work and fixing pcs for said shop. Some customer and phone skills, very good at explaining things to pc idiots.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 2, 2009)

The definition of experience is very flexible, as are the qualifications required. The make it or break it part of the application process is the interview

(of course a reasonably well constructed online application form helps too)

E2A I'd advise anyone who is interested and whose quals are even vaguely similar to those required, to apply, what's the worst that can happen? They say no.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No doubt I am teaching the wise people of U75 to suck eggs with this post. However a few of the people in my office have never faced anything like this before and had no idea what to think/do now dealing with redundancy.
> 
> *Redundancy Help Home Page*
> Some really good reading in here and helpful advice
> ...


With the OU Open Learning, these are not courses.
Is there any information about getting reductions/bursuries for doing OU courses?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



Current vacancies at bassac
Bookkeeper 
Communications officer 
Internship 

Just a bit above from where you were looking.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Current vacancies at bassac
> Bookkeeper
> Communications officer
> Internship
> ...


Only 21 hrs a week for the comms officer... I'd love to work part-time


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2009)

PM me your email address if you're interested in a fundraising and events manager job.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2009)

I've only 3 more weeks at this temp booking then who knows  

Anyone want a secretary that does restricted hours?


----------



## free spirit (Sep 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> PM me your email address if you're interested in a fundraising and events manager job.


you have mail...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 3, 2009)

All I've got at the moment is a vacancy for a Press and PR Officer, at least two years experience in a similar role preferable in a Social Policy environment, PM me if interested.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Any account management, new business getting, product developing, marketing/sales types in the IT field out there who are used to dealing with education or government clients?

Pm me.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 3, 2009)

oooh i didnt know about this thread.... ill keep my eye on it

looking to get into HE Teaching photography or going completely the opposite and becoming a social carer..... the place i am atm is hecking me off


----------



## pootle (Sep 9, 2009)

More jobs at my place, London Deanery, here's the bumpf:




> Dear All
> 
> There are 2 opportunities within the Medical Workforce Department as a Medical Workforce Officer.
> This role offers you the opportunity to work as part of a team within this busy Department, providing operational support in a changing environment.  You will be responsible for the management of an administrative workload supporting a number of medical specialties. Your excellent interpersonal skills will enable you to develop professional relationships, whilst providing advice and support to doctors in training, consultants, and colleagues at NHS Trusts.  This will also include the Strategic Health Authority, external bodies involved in medical education and all levels of colleagues in the Deanery.
> ...



PM me if you want any further info cos I'm an MWO and might be able to give you some useful pointers as to what the panel will want to see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Seasonal gig

http://www.washijb.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/Internet/viewVacancy.do?selectedVacancy=33&ref=IWM/57207


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are minded to put something charidee based on your cv while waiting for paid work:

http://www.do-it.org.uk/



> Search through over 1,000,000 opportunities to volunteer and apply online.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Seasonal gig
> 
> http://www.washijb.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/Internet/viewVacancy.do?selectedVacancy=33&ref=IWM/57207


 

I couldn't find anything to suit me there


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2009)

Another customer service job opportunity at our educational publishing  company



> Job Opportunity – Temporary to Permanent (school term time only)
> 
> Customer Retention Coordinator
> 
> ...



Not thrilling stuff, but nice colleagues and a good role for someone with school-age kids (and maybe a partner who's a teacher or works in schools!). PM me for details.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, I'm recruiting an experienced Administrator and an experienced Grants Officer, pm me if interested.


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2009)

Part-time job near York (about 10 miles outside).

This is to help an old couple (in their 80s) that want to keep their independence while they can. They don't want to move into sheltered accommodation but are finding it increasingly difficult to manage. Flexible hours, totalling one or maybe two days a week. 

PM me for more info/contact details.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 29, 2009)

Senior fundraising officer job going, pm for details.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 30, 2009)

part time admin job going in london. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> part time admin job going in london. PM me if you're interested.



I am..PM sent!


----------



## tastebud (Sep 30, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Current vacancies at bassac
> Bookkeeper
> Communications officer
> Internship
> ...


i could totally do the comms officer one. and was looking for similar - part-time too - a mere few months ago. looks quite good. but i have a job now.


----------



## reubeness (Oct 2, 2009)

My beautiful 17 year old daughter is looking for a weekend/holidays job. She is in second year of college course.
Anything decent, in West End, Brixton, Clapham, Balham areas, fashion, food, cinema.
No real experience, except school-based two week work experience in an office and another at a day nursery but she is willing to train/learn, is very creative and helpful. Always punctual.
PM me if you know of anything at all.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 9, 2009)

just got sent through a few positions on internal mail, its working for a swanky department store in central London.

1) Custoemr Services Assistant FT
2) Sales Assistant FT
3) Christmas Temps both PT & FT

Send me a PM if you want more details.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 9, 2009)

environmental education officer position in north somerset <clicky>


----------



## nadia (Oct 15, 2009)

Geophysics instrunentation engineer desperately trying not to move to Aberdeen. can also dabble in electronics etc. Looking for work on the South Coast


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 21, 2009)

online content assistant (aka web admin monkey and doing web 2.0 stuff) 

central london, working for a large department store with developing online brand.  on the downside you work with me.

send me a PM if you want more details.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 23, 2009)

anyone in the hackney area looking for a couple of months work?

my lot are recruiting a team of door to door recycling promoters.... >click<

gift of the gab probably more important than environmental knowledge I reckon.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2009)

*Good for someone with a bit of marketing experience*

Nice people to work with, possibilities for advancement are good - most people who've stuck around in positions like this have moved up to a more senior role as things have changed or people moved on, so it's quite a good opportunity in that respect, too. PM me if interested.



> Due to changing demands in the business, Optimus Education requires a Marketing Executive with 1-2 years experience (preferably in publishing) to take on responsibility for print marketing across a range of products, including 14 subscription titles and a range of book products.
> 
> Optimus Education is a growing business and job requirements may change in response to market needs. However, the below gives an overview of the initial scope of the role and associated responsibilities:
> 
> ...


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 29, 2009)

I am planning to take over the world next month so require a couple of flunkies, several henchmen and a zookeeper.

Pm for terms.


----------



## strung out (Oct 29, 2009)

me please. i'll do that for free tbh


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I am planning to take over the world next month so require a couple of flunkies, several henchmen and a zookeeper.
> 
> Pm for terms.



Well, you're bound do a better job than the present lot, I can say that for you.


----------



## Fingertips.net (Nov 4, 2009)

My website is looking for a few guest columnists. It's not paid but it's pretty good experience for anyone looking to get into journalism/publishing at some point. Have a look if you're interested: http://www.gumtree.com/london/04/48436604.html


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

http://jobs.uel.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=128S2009


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> http://jobs.uel.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=128S2009



Bit of a derail, but how can they possibly objectively justify those qualifications requirements? Asking for an age claim innit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

As I didn't write the JD or post the ad I couldn't possibly say. Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

> * Page 2 of 5
> * Previous
> * Next
> 
> ...



http://jobs.thirdsector.co.uk/job/322034/development-assistant


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.charityjob.co.uk/Jobs/158092/Office-Manager



> * View fundraising jobs
> 
> < Back to results
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8484



> *PA to the Director of Administration 	Dental Institute	N4/DEN/455/09-HH	17/12/2009*
> Summary	Applications are invited for the post of Personal Assistant to the Director of Administration in the King's College London Dental Institute.
> 
> We are looking for a highly organised, motivated individual with excellent communication skills to work as part of a busy team supporting the Dental Institute's Central Office, based on the Guy's Hospital campus, near London Bridge.
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8507



> *Senior Administrative Officer 	S8 Professional Services Centre, School of Arts & Humanities	G5/AAH/273/09	11/01/2010*
> Summary	Applications are invited for the post of Senior Administrative Officer in the S8 Professional Services Centre in the School of Arts & Humanities at King's College London. This is an exciting opportunity to join a new and dynamic team that is responsible for the professional services provision across three academic units (History, Menzies Centre for Australian Studies and Portuguese & Brazilian Studies).
> 
> For an informal discussion of the post please contact Laura Clayton on 020 7848 1077
> ...


----------



## free spirit (Dec 16, 2009)

doh... it appears that the job I've been doing required mere box ticker types able to repeat the phrase 'yes sir, no sir, 3 bags full sir' (madam actually) and ignore the facts that the plans decided upon for the project had zero chance of achieving anything close to the targets set for the project, and bore no relation to the best practice methods laid out in the training they paid for me to go on.

suffice it to say that I stuck to my guns, and have just been informed that as a result my services are no longer required

still, they've given me a weeks gardening leave, and I reckon I've got around 5 days holiday due as well, so I should end up with a full months pay this month for half a months work, and I reckon I've now saved up enough to kick the solar water heating business I'd been aiming to set up since training for it last year, so it's not all bad.

tbf the entire project was a complete nightmare from start to finish, and I'd been thinking about quitting for most of the last 2 months anyway, so I'm only slightly annoyed that I let them beat me to the punchline.

onward and upward and all that...

eta... erm arse, wrong thread


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 17, 2010)

I need a VB and SQL programer/dev with min 2-3 years exp.  Experience of working in Retail would be a plus, as would project management skills.  Central London based.  Starts as soon as possible, PM me for more details, formal spec etc


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this the jobseeker's thread, then?

I've been out of work for longer than I want to think about :/

Thinking of trying further afield. Manchester or Newcastle maybe.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm recruiting a Head of Fundraising and a Media Relations Manager. PM me for details.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 3, 2010)

Bunch of marketing jobs going at our place, and our Milton Keynes outpost: 



> For all roles, please visit www.ElectricWordplc.com/work for more information and full details of how to apply.
> 
> Marketing Copywriter – Consumer Division, London
> We are looking for a talented Copywriter who knows how to hit the sweet spots of our potential customers and compel them to click the ‘Buy Now’ button.  Huge amounts of experience not necessary. Huge amounts of enthusiasm and brilliance are.
> ...


 Let me know if you want to apply, as if I find them a person the take on, I get a bonus after successful probation period.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Job?  Escorting competition winners to 30 festivals in 30 weeks.

http://www.tridentgum.co.uk/home.html


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2010)

yowsa, I'm going for that one!

Cos I'm sure a 43 year old office worker with no language other than english is _exactly_ who they're looking for.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2010)

Admin Assistant job here


London - Fixed term until 31.03.11, closing 22.03.10


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2010)

PHP Developer with skills in Drupal and/or Wordpress needed, central London, freelance, contract or perm. We're easy. We're one of the top 100 companies to work for in the UK (top 50, actually) and we need someone shit hot.

Cheers


----------



## live_jayeola (Mar 18, 2010)

roumors of my whole team being outsourced. Linux sys admin. pm for CV or more details. London based or telecommute.


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 24, 2010)

Skilled PHP developer needed in Worcester, preferably familiar with linux. Junior dev considered, but must be capable of working with large home-grown systems, not just knocking up a bit of Joomla add-ons kinda thing.


----------



## live_jayeola (Mar 25, 2010)

Seen some London tech jobs advertised here:- http://www.gimo.co.uk/job.php


----------



## wifey (Mar 30, 2010)

*Voluntary Work*

I know it might be a bit of a long shot but I was wondering whether anyone knows of any volunteering opportunities - I have a "full-time" job but, due to the recession, no longer work on Fridays.  It would be great if I could be put to some good use doing something productive and worthwhile - not particularly fussed about what (within reason!)


----------



## Quartz (Mar 31, 2010)

live_jayeola said:


> Seen some London tech jobs advertised here:- http://www.gimo.co.uk/job.php



The closing dates on those jobs was 1 Dec 2009. A real shame as I'd have been good for the translator position.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 31, 2010)

Senior Marketing Executive role going at our place (education publishers), for someone with some marketing experience and nous:


> Min 18 months experience – preferably in the publishing sector
> Strong analytical skills, including proficiency in the use of MS Excel
> Excellent copy writing skills
> Commercial minded



Working for lovely manager, at our offices in Clerkenwell.

I have a much more detailed spec, so PM me if interested.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a vacancy but there is a 'careers and jobs' show at ExCel this weekend. 

http://www.jarvis-exhibitions.co.uk...bitionId=f78d94ea-71ff-4ac7-83db-c38b9955b48e

Free to get in


----------



## Mation (Apr 28, 2010)

Would this year-long media/comms job for a charity suit anyone? The job is in London.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2010)

could I do it from oop north?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 28, 2010)

wifey said:


> I know it might be a bit of a long shot but I was wondering whether anyone knows of any volunteering opportunities - I have a "full-time" job but, due to the recession, no longer work on Fridays.  It would be great if I could be put to some good use doing something productive and worthwhile - not particularly fussed about what (within reason!)



Wifey, and anyone else interested in volunteering: you might want to take a look at do-it.org.uk - they've a massive database of volunteering opportunities.


----------



## Mation (Apr 28, 2010)

belboid said:


> could I do it from oop north?


Have edited to make it clearer. (The job is in London.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

Suplex subscribes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

Email from Steve Bradley (Liberal Democrat - Vassall Ward) 



> Dear all
> 
> Please spread the word amongst your networks about this paid, albeit temporary, local job for a young person.
> 
> ...



For a youngster but sounds good to me


----------



## beat23 (May 10, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Email from Steve Bradley (Liberal Democrat - Vassall Ward)
> 
> 
> 
> For a youngster but sounds good to me



Yeah I think that's probably unlawfull under age discrimination laws. Since there's no reason an older person couldn't do it. Unless there's some wierd exemption (which I can't see right now) good luck with the tirbunal... or maybe not


----------



## cesare (May 10, 2010)

beat23 said:


> Yeah I think that's probably unlawfull under age discrimination laws. Since there's no reason an older person couldn't do it. Unless there's some wierd exemption (which I can't see right now) good luck with the tirbunal... or maybe not



Yep,  probably.


----------



## innana (May 10, 2010)

Future Jobs Fund is a DWP scheme primarily for young people who've been out of work for 6 months or more (although in some parts of the country FJF is available to all who've been unemployed for 6 months+, depending on levels of unemployment, indices of deprivation etc).

Recruitment is done through Job Centres, who check to see if the applicant is eligible first.  The "jobs" last for 6 months only, have to include some element of training and job preparation and are supposed to have an element of community benefit.


----------



## live_jayeola (May 18, 2010)

/me has joined the outsourced massive


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 20, 2010)

Lots of jobs going here 

http://www.cafcass.gov.uk/recruitment/current_vacancies.aspx


----------



## Hellsbells (May 25, 2010)

This isn't a definite, but in theory, my job may be available for one day a week from September for 1 year. It's an admin job in an adult ed college. Very easy work, nice colleagues, office with view of sky, clouds and the london eye   My work are currently convinced it will be really hard to find someone willing to work just 1 day a week, so am just wondering if anyone on here would potentially be interested. Just to get an idea.....


----------



## live_jayeola (May 25, 2010)

they got any linux servers in the building? What else do they do? i'd consider if it meant that i could do progress to full time work in another department or something.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 25, 2010)

live_jayeola said:


> they got any linux servers in the building? What else do they do? i'd consider if it meant that i could do progress to full time work in another department or something.



 erm, dunno about linux servers. Why?
Progressing to full time work would depend if there were any vacancies...
It's a big college though, so there'd possibily be opportunities.


----------



## keithy (May 25, 2010)

I sent you a pm, Hellsbells. I think there would probably be a lot of people willing to work one day a week, as it means you can still work part time somewhere else. It's really difficult to get full time anywhere at the moment anyway.


----------



## grit (May 25, 2010)

I've been passed on a job specification for a web front end java developer position based in London. If you would like more details PM me.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 25, 2010)

keithy said:


> I sent you a pm, Hellsbells. I think there would probably be a lot of people willing to work one day a week, as it means you can still work part time somewhere else. It's really difficult to get full time anywhere at the moment anyway.



Yeah, got your PM, thanks. 
This is kind of what I figured. My work is just being riddiculous about my request for a jobshare, making it seem like a huge problem. I'm sure someone out there would be more than happy to find a vacancy, even if it's just for one day a week. 

Just waiting for confirmation about a course i've applied for and agreement from my work, and will then let people know if there definitely will be a vacancy


----------



## toblerone3 (May 25, 2010)

*subscribes*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 25, 2010)

innana said:


> Future Jobs Fund is a DWP scheme primarily for young people who've been out of work for 6 months or more (although in some parts of the country FJF is available to all who've been unemployed for 6 months+, depending on levels of unemployment, indices of deprivation etc).
> 
> Recruitment is done through Job Centres, who check to see if the applicant is eligible first.  The "jobs" last for 6 months only, have to include some element of training and job preparation and are supposed to have an element of community benefit.


Closed to new bids as of 24 May, under the first round of budget cuts, and applications in the pipeline will not be granted funding either.

Existing projects will continue to receive funding.

http://campaigns.dwp.gov.uk/campaigns/futurejobsfund/index.asp


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 25, 2010)

We're looking for a researcher/resourcer.
Someone with at least a science degree who's has good conversational skills, analytical and wants to get into a sales-y environment. 

drop us a pm if interested.


----------



## reubeness (May 27, 2010)

My daughter is still looking for a weekend/holiday job.
She has applied for a few - Top Shop, H&M, Sainsbury's, Tesco, M&S but they all reject her CV within a day or two. She only has work experience in publishing, childcare but would learn easily and might like waitressing or retail.
She is 18 on July 1st, just finishing college and wants to earn to save towards Uni. Anyone out there got any leads?

We would be grateful - she doesn't really mind what she does and would be an asset - would work hard, turn up every day on time.

PM me if you have anything.
Thanks


----------



## live_jayeola (May 28, 2010)

jobs here in camden http://www.streamuk.com/recruit.php


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 28, 2010)

....


----------



## live_jayeola (Jun 3, 2010)

php devs:- http://www.premiergroupuk.com/home/candidates/vacancies/7360
job at GOOG:- http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/job...manager-director-google-com-london/index.html


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jun 8, 2010)

PM me for details, its working at my offices in Central London

---------------------------------------------
Photographer Required

We are looking for a product photographer for a period of approximately 8 weeks starting from mid/end June, to shoot primarily womenswear and menswear fashion for our website. 

Ideally the role is FT, however will also accept applications from photographers looking for part time work.

Please pass this on to any photographers you may know.

---------------------------


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> PM me for details, its working at my offices in Central London
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Photographer Required
> ...



Fuck!

If it was permanent i would have sent you my portfolio in a shot.....

I cant quit my job just to do 8 weeks work then be unemployed again tho!


----------



## Cloo (Jun 18, 2010)

Event organiser role for the part of our company that publishes/does events around online gambling. It's a nice team of people and I gather they have quite a lot of fun (events are hard work but tend to take place in cool and expensive places!)

PM me if you'd like details.



> Full time Monday-Friday 9-5.30
> 
> We are currently looking to recruit an events assistant to help with our expanding events portfolio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloo (Jul 1, 2010)

Another one... not many details available, but they're looking for an Managing Editor for Sports Business magazine. So it will involve managing, editing and writing about the business side of sport

I'm assuming they'll be looking for an experienced journalist with magazine experience, some degree of project management and ideally sports and/or business specialism, but they'll probably be pretty open minded on that.

Nice team of people, probably good money.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm looking for an experienced Fundraising Manager for a small advocacy organisation. PM me if interested.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 21, 2010)

Office cleaner job available.  5 days a week in mornings .£7/hr. Is upfront and need proof of being able to work in UK. Cleaning kitchens and bathrooms, mopping floors, sweeping, general duties.  Mate said its a nice place to work.  Near Camden Tube.  Starting next week


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2010)

Ab initio consultant (x 2)

we are looking for an ab initio consultant to start sept for a 3 month contract - initially - based in NW of England 

Must have a verifyable background (will be screened by ab initio themselves) and solid experience in the following areas:

EME
Continuous flow processes
Web services

exposure to MPP  data warehousing environments such as Teradata, Netezza etc is desireable* but not essential (although if you know ab initio nad have not been exposed to these environments i would be surprised tbh)

rate is in the region of £500 a day but is negotiable for the right candidate


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a job going for a junior mid-office support person in a travel agency. You will need a basic knowledge of a GDS, (this can be blagged by the right person) and be quite computer savvy. Salary in the low £20Ks. PM for info if interested.

eta: London, SW1.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2010)

Plus one experienced business travel consultant, salary negotiable so it seems.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe for someone seeking a career change or first role in the third sector... this if for the Jewish Council for Racial Equality, who do good work (my bro-in-law and his wife are involved with them). Applicants don't need to be Jewish (it is for racial equality, after all)  

JCORE is seeking an enthusiastic intern to support all aspects of operations delivery and fundraising activity. This role is ideal for anyone who is looking for a career in the voluntary sector, youth and community work and refugee services/campaigns. The internship will be 21 hours per week and last 3-6 months (negotiable), and some working at home can be accommodated. If interested, please see the w4mp job description (http://www.w4mp.org/html/personnel/jobs/disp_job.asp?ref=26174) for further details and email your CV and covering letter to neil@jcore.org.uk.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2010)

part-time database assistant london deadline 10/9.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2010)

I know of some cash paid painting/decorating if anyone's interested, PM for details.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 14, 2010)

Pingu said:


> Ab initio consultant (x 2)
> 
> we are looking for an ab initio consultant to start sept for a 3 month contract - initially - based in NW of England
> 
> ...


 
For 500 quid a day I'd even pretend I knew what some of those words meant.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 14, 2010)

That is so weird that I posted on this thread at 10.30 this morning, as I had no idea I was going to be made redundant at 2.30 this afternoon


----------



## Quartz (Sep 14, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> That is so weird that I posted on this thread at 10.30 this morning, as I had no idea I was going to be made redundant at 2.30 this afternoon


 
{{*vauxhallmum*}}


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

if anyone knows any good ERP or SAP guys who are fluent in dutch, or Business Objects people who speak good german, send em my way. If I Place them, there's a 3-figure reward for swhoever did the introducing


----------



## sorearm (Sep 21, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> That is so weird that I posted on this thread at 10.30 this morning, as I had no idea I was going to be made redundant at 2.30 this afternoon


----------



## radio_atomica (Sep 21, 2010)

I've just though, if anyone is interested in earning some money as self-employed as a home based business selling books get in touch.  Anyone can do it and its really flexible so good as a bit of extra income, or to fill your time while you try to get a new permenant job.  Especially good sales in the run up to Xmas too.  PM me if anyone is interested anyway.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 29, 2010)

A job going at my place - Central London based.

Online Graphic Design Assistant

We are looking for an enthusiastic, creative and organised individual to assist our photography and online team by creating exciting imagery and graphics to showcase the range and diversity of product at Liberty.co.uk.

Responsibilities:       

The design and artworking of all Liberty.co.uk homepage banners, weekly email newsletters, animated GIFs, blog and social media imagery
 The planning and conceptualising of weekly shoots for mailers and online imagery, working alongside the in house photographers and the visual merchandising team 
 Basic video editing
The successful candidate will have good knowledge of Adobe Creative Suite, especially Photoshop, Illustrator and InDesign. You will have Solid typographic and compositional skills and iMovie and Final Cut Pro experience is desirable.

An ability to work to tight and strict weekly deadlines, strong organisational skills are essential.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 29, 2010)

Exciting opportunities to make history: 
Collections, Learning and Fundraising posts
Black Cultural Archives, London

Black Cultural Archives, a charity dedicated to collecting, preserving and celebrating the history of Black people in Britain, is on the brink of making history. Recently the Heritage Lottery Fund announced a £4millon grant for the Black Cultural Archives to establish the National Black Heritage Centre in Brixton. Set to open in April 2012, the centre will be the permanent home of the Black Cultural Archives’ collection of historic material, providing the foundation for a strong public programme that will include outreach, exhibitions, educational activities and events. 

We are searching for experienced professionals motivated to work at an organisation dedicated to Black heritage, who have a keen interest in Black history and are inspired to be a part of a Black-led organisation. Black Cultural Archives’ staff will build upon and extend existing learning and collections programmes, fundraising efforts, and community development initiatives.

Collections Manager
£30 - £32k

Assistant Archivist
£22 - £24k

Learning Manager
£30 - £32k

Fundraising Manager
£42 - £45k

Closing date: 18 October 2010
Interview date: week commencing 1 November 2010

For further details of these posts and an application pack  please visit www.bcaheritage.org.uk/vacancies


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 4, 2010)

Latest batch of vacancies at the OPCW:

Linguist (Arabic)
International Cooperation Officer
Various Chemical Demilitarisation positions on the professional side of things
https://apps.opcw.org/PHFOnline/VacancyList.aspx?type=2

Several GS positions too
https://apps.opcw.org/PHFOnline/VacancyList.aspx


----------



## silver (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone in Manchester looking for retail work - get yourself up to the Lowry Shopping Outlet, there's a number of vacancies advertised on the main noticeboard as you come in form the carpark and I spotted some more as I went round (tho they could be the same ones being advertised at the specific shops)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 14, 2010)

Came across this via a friend uf it tempts anyone, camden baswed:

it's probably best to check out our website for company info & the sort of stuff we do: www.keyproduction.co.uk
And email your CV to Neil.Gibbons[AT]keyproduction[DOT]co[dot]uk if you're interested. 

Excellent all-rounder required for the job of Administrative Assistant. We require someone who is computer literate (including social networking skills), efficient, reliable, organised, with a good telephone manner and able to work on their own initiative. 
Tasks include management of office supplies, post duties, office maintenance, answering the phone, generally helping out the team. The successful candidate will be offered sales training and the opportunity to attend gigs, festivals and relevant conferences. First Aid certification would be a bonus.
(salary depending on experience)
Full time Monday to Friday

company website:  http://www.keyproduction.co.uk/


----------



## feyr (Oct 24, 2010)

bit of a long shot but i am asking on behalf of a friend moving to london in november for any job leads. she is able to work in the uk, has a degree, has a background in care , care management and art, but is willing to do pretty much anything within reason.she is returning to the uk after 3 months traveling since leaving her last positon.  anyone who has any job leads they willing to share, please let me know


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2010)

has anyone got any work that needs doing now, as in the next few days, and can be done from home?


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 27, 2010)

4-month Admin vacancy in a charity organisation: Direct link to website


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Oct 31, 2010)

http://jobs.thirdsector.co.uk/ - jobs in charities and not-for-profit organisations.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 11, 2010)

Another one at our office - this is helping to sell resources for speech therapy, special needs, emotional wellbeing and suchlike in schools and local authorities. Working with a nice team and manager - as it says, doesn't need experience, but will need an organised person who can write copy and do admin



> The digital marketing for Incentive Plus and Speechmark is moving to London in December and we are looking for a digital marketing executive to work on the Speechmark digital channel, with responsibility for the email marketing and e-commerce activities.
> 
> This is a great opportunity for someone to develop their digital marketing skills and take on their own area of responsibility. We want someone who is creative, analytical and well-organised. Digital marketing experience would be an advantage but is not necessary; an ability to absorb learning and manage a busy workload is, however, vital.



Let me know if interested, and I'll get more info from relevant person.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> A job going at my place - Central London based.
> 
> Online Graphic Design Assistant
> 
> ...


 
Boo, if you were looking for photographers I'd be all over it


----------



## DG55 (Dec 5, 2010)

WEB DEVELOPERS - PERMANENT, FULL TIME

http://www.artlogic.net/vacancies/


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm looking for an implementation engineer, with excellent networking, SQL Server installation, IIS installation, VMWare, RAID and SCSI. Office is in slough, but job will involve extensive visits to client sites in the UK and europe, so a) must be UK/EU cityizen, b) must have full driving licence c) must have good customer facing manner


----------



## Cid (Dec 13, 2010)

Possibly a place going at Rich!'s robot business. Job is production of robot hands, starting with the fingers but probably taking on more than that with training. Very nice company to work for. 

- Understanding of basic machines (lathe, mill, bandsaw, drill etc)
- Ability to work with fiddly parts
- Decent head on shoulders (there's a lot to take in, remember etc)
- Cynicism, left wingness and and ability to handle rampant piss-taking a must.

Good background would be model-making, prototyping, engineering etc. Wouldn't want to make any promises on pay, but i think it will £21k/annum. I'm sure there must be loads of people coming out of technical courses etc who want this kind of job, so if anyone has recommendations about where to look it would be useful. There will be an interview and trade test, aiming more at the ability to understand how parts might go together than mastery of machines. Ideally we want someone who'd be willing to work for two years or more.

Oh yeah, near highbury and islington station.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 13, 2010)

Making robots would be awesome.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cid said:


> Possibly a place going at Rich!'s robot business. Job is production of robot hands, starting with the fingers but probably taking on more than that with training. Very nice company to work for.
> 
> - Understanding of basic machines (lathe, mill, bandsaw, drill etc)
> - Ability to work with fiddly parts
> ...


 
This would be fucking awesome......... however I dont think my childhood skills with airfix models and a habit of taking computers apart and putting them back together would help too much


----------



## Cid (Dec 16, 2010)

Full description is up here if anyone wants to apply.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't  you people need any admin/diary/logistics bods? Come _on_!


----------



## Stig (Dec 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't  you people need any admin/diary/logistics bods? Come _on_!


 
I've been asking that for years.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2010)

Stig said:


> I've been asking that for years.


 
Self-reliant _bastards_ 

Email incoming! Is it the gmail one on your Facebook?


----------



## Stig (Dec 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Self-reliant _bastards_
> 
> Email incoming! Is it the gmail one on your Facebook?


 
yup! send it over.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2010)

SNET!


----------



## Cid (Dec 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't  you people need any admin/diary/logistics bods? Come _on_!


 
Yeah, we really do tbh. I'm not gonna talk about it...


----------



## Belushi (Dec 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't  you people need any admin/diary/logistics bods? Come _on_!


 
Already tried to persuade him that what he really needs is a first class Office Manager at the urbs curry the other night


----------



## rich! (Dec 16, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Already tried to persuade him that what he really needs is a first class Office Manager at the urbs curry the other night


 
What we're actually looking for is an overskilled craftsman who will decide they really want to make stools. Or someone who already does something else fulltime... 

 

(I base this on our track record, of course)


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 18, 2010)

Cid said:


> Yeah, we really do tbh. I'm not gonna talk about it...


 
What about robot building diary logistics bods - my cv is pretty interesting, or crap, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been asked to look for ning 'developers' to work up a forum site... anyone here with ning skillz?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 22, 2011)

6-month contract at a London Mental Health Trust.
It's a RiO implementation)

RiO Trainer 

RiO Configuration Lead/Analyst

RiO Data Migration Lead/Analyst

RiO Transformation Lead/Analyst


----------



## TopCat (Mar 9, 2011)

Job wanted: I think I am going to be in need of any employment whatsoever soon. Great administration skills, driving skills, HR skills, Health and Safety qualification, Certificate of Professional Competence in Passenger Transport, gardening, cooking, digging ditches etc...


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2011)

hello121 said:


> i think too many people looking to post a new thread instead of google site


 
i agree


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2011)

I disagree


----------



## Fingers (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, anyone interested in a bit of Flash work?  It is to rejig a Flash animation that needs some changes


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

Three webby jobs for people who already work in the Civil Service:

User Experience Designer (1 year):
https://www.civilservice.gov.uk/jobs/careers-detail.aspx?JobId=18465

And the Designer/Developer (1 x permanent, 1 x 1-year):
https://www.civilservice.gov.uk/jobs/careers-detail.aspx?JobId=18467 

(you need to be a Civil Servant to apply at this stage)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im still looking to get out of my current shithole if anyone knows anywhere looking for my skillset.

Worked in colleges for the last 10 years as IT/AV/Photographic technician, have also been involved in e-learning and interested in development.... I teach photography and have a PTLLS and I also have ACSP for mac os 10.6


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2011)

OK am looking for:

2 x ab-initio developers - initially NW based but can work from home once client is cool with it - permie roles salay about 45-50k
1 x abinitio team leader - again initilly NW based will need to be good with cont flow and if poss web services and happy to mentor customer staff - salary 55-60k

2 x microstrategy developers - M4 corridor based (London end) work from home again an option. must have telco experience. salary 50k ish


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 14, 2011)

Horniman museum is looking to fill 3 posts. 

http://www.horniman.ac.uk/more/vacancies.php


----------



## Mation (Apr 18, 2011)

If anyone in London needs a couple of days admin work next week, PM me


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 20, 2011)

if there's any It project managers out there with experience of mobile working and digital dictation solutions, I got a juicy 3+ month contract in North London


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

Juicy?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Juicy?


as in a) projects which will be enjoyable for the right person, b) £200+ per day c) good chance of extension




and d) recruitment hardsell speak


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

I could do with 200 quid a day though. Do you recruit workshy people desperate to get out of a dying public sector at all?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> I could do with 200 quid a day though. Do you recruit workshy people desperate to get out of a dying public sector at all?


umm, this is the private sector, and a part of it facing huge cuts.
A to the Q tho; yes, if they have the skills and experience I'm looking for


----------



## black_mamba (Apr 27, 2011)

I know a charity who are looking for a few new people. They're called Iranian and Kurdish Women's Rights Organisation and unfortunately due to the nature of the work they only recruit women.

They're looking for:
-an operational manager
-advice coordinator
-training and marketing officer
-finance officer
-and 2 counsellors/advisors

Details here on the mainpage: http://www.ikwro.org.uk/


----------



## black_mamba (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't know if these guys are still recruiting but even if not, you'll have a laugh reading this:

British Software Firm Seeking Nude Programmers


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Three webby jobs for people who already work in the Civil Service:
> 
> User Experience Designer (1 year)...
> 
> ...



The designer/developer jobs are now open to anyone:

http://www.civilservice.gov.uk/jobs/careers-detail.aspx?JobId=19078


----------



## Streathamite (May 4, 2011)

urgent; I need an IT project Manager with experience of document management projects, and NHS experience


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2011)

We've got a general IT support desk role in bath if anyone's interested.


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

how much do you need to know about IT, more than switching it off and on again?


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2011)

black_mamba said:


> Don't know if these guys are still recruiting but even if not, you'll have a laugh reading this:
> 
> British Software Firm Seeking Nude Programmers


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> how much do you need to know about IT, more than switching it off and on again?


 
You sound overqualified tbh


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

looking for a job from next month. i'll do the course in switching it off and on again and i might apply


----------



## fractionMan (May 11, 2011)

I'll ask em for a job spec and forward it on.


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2011)

I need someone with experience of delivering training on RiO software, minimum of 1 months work, NHS contract


----------



## stuff_it (May 14, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I need someone with experience of delivering training on RiO software, minimum of 1 months work, NHS contract


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> how much do you need to know about IT, more than switching it off and on again?


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2011)

temp database assist, london, pm for details.


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

Project Manager, Slough based but loads of travel. Must have experience of project managing Document Management solutions implementation


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2011)

WANTED: Java software dev with web experience


----------



## Cloo (May 25, 2011)

Looks like we might soon have some out-of-house work available for a freelance journalist with an interest/contacts in special educational needs. I figured someone here might be or know such a person. They can be based anywhere in the UK.

Commissioning and writing for a magazine for SEN professionals, 6 issues a year - not sure about pay, maybe a couple of grand per issue, writing 4-6 articles per issue and having to be a tad creative with a small budget to find other contributors! Have to come to our offices in Clerkenwell a couple of times a year for meetings, travel around to do articles (we'll pay expenses).


----------



## fractionMan (May 27, 2011)

We are currently looking for a Web Developer, a Java Engineer, a Sys Admin, an Information Security Specialist, Network and Security Engineers, a VM specialist and a Systems Analysts.

All based in bath, apart from the sysadmin, which is swindon.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2011)

Im still looking for a job in IT/AV/E-learning. Preferably in education if anyone knows of anything.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2011)

you anywhere near bath?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2011)

User experience designer (web) at The National Archives:

http://www.civilservice.gov.uk/jobs/careers-detail.aspx?JobId=19786


----------



## sim667 (Jun 13, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> you anywhere near bath?


 
London/surrey


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2011)

may as well post up here speculatively. currently looking for work after being a student for a year. almost have a degree in english lit, but before that have got 6 years experience of being a customer service supervisor in various shops. if anyone can think of anything in the bristol area that i might be able to do (or at least blag...) then let me know.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a part-time HR Co-ordinator to work at our office in Kingston.
PM me if you want more details.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't suppose anyone's looking for audio transcription work are they?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2011)

(for me to do, that is)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2011)

Index on Censorship are currently recruiting for a Communications Manager and Editorial Assistant.  Closing date is 27 June   

Further details can be found at:  http://www.indexoncensorship.org/jobs/


----------



## hiccup (Jun 23, 2011)

3 x web developer and 2 x systems analyst jobs just gone up:

https://ig24.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_nationalarchives01.asp?newms=sr


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2011)

couple of IT sales roles now available (plus the usual network and software bods)

bath.


----------



## Ordsall Oaf (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking for a full time Support Worker (mental health / learning disabilities) job in South East / East London preferably. If anyone knows of any councils / charities / agencies that are taking on I would be much obliged.


----------



## gnoriac (Aug 30, 2011)

Experienced PHP/mySQL devs wanted in Worcester. Zend / svn / jquery / ajax an advantage.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2011)

One job going for an experienced business travel consultant, central London, Sabre user ideally, but any CRS experience will do. Very high pay for the role.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 14, 2011)

If anyone knows of any London based jobs along the lines of window dressing / sales assistant type things in high street shops, I have a friend with loads of appropriate experience who's looking for similar at the moment.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 14, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> If anyone knows of any London based jobs along the lines of window dressing / sales assistant type things in high street shops, I have a friend with loads of appropriate experience who's looking for similar at the moment.


Lol, for a minute I thought you were offering to do an 'artistic installation' where you had to live in the shop window.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking for graduate - sales intern post @19k.

Also Web Developers and Service Desk Analysts.

PM for details, non-profit IT company, Bath.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2011)

Definately looking for roles in surrey now, IT (mac qualified)/AV/Photography....... Ive got 10 years experience in support roles in education at different levels. I also teach 16-19.

Have been confirmed I am having to re-apply for my job where I am currently, so if I can find something good to bail out of this place, Ill be all over it.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a job going at the moment for a .NET and BI Developer.  Based in central London for a large retailer.  Immediate start.  Salary circa 28k.

*Role description:* .NET and BI developer

The role is moving towards the growing requirement of data warehousing and SSAS cubes.


*Skills and technologies:*


.NET Development (VB.NET) 



Windows applications and services 
LINQ
XML, XSD


 SQL Server 2008 – Database engine



Database implementation and maintenance
Database tuner adviser
Indexes
T-SQL, stored functions and procedures, triggers


SQL Server 2008 – Integration services



Primarily script tasks, FTP tasks, cube processing tasks
Various sources to destinations


SQL Server 2008 – Reporting services



Stored functions and procedures
Parameters and multi-valued parameters
Oracle PL/SQL 



SQL Server 2008 – Analysis services



Cube design and maintenance


----------



## Kate Burn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello forum members,

We're looking for Project Developers - 12-month full time or shorter freelance roles are up for grabs...



*Participle is looking for a number of enthusiastic, inspiring, enterprising people to join our project teams and new enterprises this coming year. We have 12 month roles for Project Developers, and are also looking for freelance project developers able to join us for a few weeks or months at time on depending on project demand. The role will be based in our London studio and on location for brief periods in various parts of the UK.*

*Download the full Job Description and How to Apply at https://participle.recruiterbox.com/*

*Applications will require:*
*- a CV*
*- 3 project examples in PDF format*
*- a 2-minute (lo tech!) video in response to our User Research Challenge*

*Deadline: midnight on Sunday 13th November 2011*

Project Developers will join a small team running an innovation project working with the public and local partners to tackle a social issue and develop a new service. Upcoming work includes developing and launching a new kind of employability service, and designing a new service to support people to prevent and live well with chronic health conditions.

Depending on your background and skills, the role will involve some of the following activities:
·       Engaging - Identifying and building relationships with people in local communities
·       Gathering insights – spending time in people’s lives, finding out what their needs and aspirations are, and spotting opportunities for innovation
·       Co-designing new solutions – working with the public and professionals to shape new kinds of services, interactions, activities and communications
·       Prototyping – setting up a ‘mock’ service, creating everything needed for it to feel real, engaging people in testing it out over a number of weeks
·       Producing – creating and organising events, activities, workshops and communications to engage people, preparing materials for workshops
·       Researching – carrying out desk research, tapping into what’s happening out there, sourcing innovations, analysing, synthesizing, mapping information
·       Playing a role in a new service – either as part of a prototype stage, or once it is initially launched – to make things happen and test things out
·       Communicating – documenting and communicating issues, ideas and the story of the project as it develops, through photographs, film, and written material
·       Coordinating – resourcing the project, tracking spend, scheduling people and preparing meetings and documents

*We’re interested in meeting people from a range of backgrounds. Qualifications and experience matter less to us than the qualities we think make a Participle. We expect you to come with an open mind and an open heart and be up for learning as you go. We'll be putting together complementary teams, so if all or at least two of the following descriptions sound like you, we want to meet you! *

*Connector*
You can…  go to a new place, find and engage very different kinds of people in conversations and activities, build relationships, bring back your learning to the team, present your observations and insights clearly.

*Designer*
You can… research a situation, generate ideas based on real insight, communicate them clearly, turn them into something tangible, get people to try them out, learn from feedback, solve the detail, make them work and know why they work.

*Producer*
You can… get an event off the ground in an afternoon, source props, experts, materials and anything else needed, arrange people, places, transport and food, stay calm and bring a bit of magic to it.


----------



## Kate Burn (Nov 1, 2011)

*We're also looking for a Senior Project Developer:*

*Participle is looking for talented, inspiring, enterprising people to join our project teams and new enterprises this year. We have a 12 month role for a Senior Project Developer on two projects: Employability – to further develop and launch a new kind of Employability service, and Social Health – to design, develop and prototype a new solution for preventing and living well with chronic health conditions. The role will be based in our London studio and on location for brief periods in various parts of the UK.*

*Download the full Job Description and How to Apply.*

*Applications will require:*
*- a CV*
*- 3 project examples in PDF format*
*- a 2-minute (lo tech!) video in response to our User Research Challenge*
*Deadline: midnight on Sunday 13th November 2011*

The Senior Project Developer will join the core of a multidisciplinary project team, working with the Project Lead and Senior Strategist. Your role will be to design, develop and begin to implement the core service propositions, overseeing prototyping and user experience, designing interfaces with existing systems and working with a wide range of project collaborators to shape the business model, required system change and route to scale. Our projects result in live enterprises, so a key part of this role will be to seamlessly join a rapid prototyping approach to initial innovation with a ‘lean startup’ approach to development, launch and scale.

The role will involve the following activities:


Planning and leading user research activities;
Rapid development of social and commercial service propositions;
Designing and facilitating co-design sessions with participants and professionals;
Synthesising findings and developing strategic direction;
Leading prototyping activities with tight iteration cycles following a ‘lean start-up’ ethos, managing feedback and fast redesigns;
Framing and gathering qualitative evidence of impact from prototyping activities and presenting this in a robust way;
Creating service blueprints and contributing to business model development;
Managing and training a wide range of people and specialists in prototyping skills;
Actively working with and facilitating participant’s own behaviour change in order to shape service components, e.g. coaching them, carrying out activities with them, staging interactions;
Overseeing the development of technical platforms, apps and touchpoints to support the proposed services;
Translating insights into policy and commercial direction, and designing for wider system change;
Planning and facilitating workshops to engage senior partners and stakeholders in developing business and commissioning strategies;
Designing the interface between the new service and existing systems, developing strategies for implementation and scale;
Contributing to new measurement frameworks and translating indicators into metrics and tools that are meaningful to people themselves;
Directing the production of communication materials;
Preparing, writing and designing project reports and presentations;
Preparing tools, activities and infrastructure required for launch and initial implementation.
*We’re interested in meeting people from a range of backgrounds. Qualifications and experience matter less to us than the qualities we think make a Participle. We expect you to come with an open mind and an open heart and be up for learning as you go. We'll be putting together complementary teams, so if all or at least two of the following descriptions sound like you, we want to meet you! *

*Connector/Empath/Facilitator*
You can… gain a deep level of insight into what people’s underlying needs and motivations are, and into what does and doesn’t support behaviour change. You can translate these insights into actionable opportunities. You’re focused on what works for people throughout, and those principles and interactions that make a good user experience.

*Systems thinker/Service innovator*
You can… marry user experience and behaviour change strategies with commercial viability and policy thinking to create propositions that create social impact. You can propose alternatives to incumbent systems and make them tangible to people and senior professionals. You can design the services, systems, tools, infrastructure and frameworks that will support these changes to happen.

*Entrepreneur/Producer/Prototyper*
You can… keep a rapid prototyping ethos going throughout a project, and stay close to market and business realities.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Tell me more about participle. Who funds it?

(I'm not looking to snipe here, I'm genuinely interested)


----------



## Kate Burn (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi fractionMan,

Thanks for asking. We're a not-for-profit based near London Bridge and we work with the public to create new kinds of solutions to social issues that are self-sustaining (i.e. the new services we make have their own business models built into them). In terms on funding, we work in partnership with local government and local agencies/partners but we are independent. For a bit more information on projects we've worked on in the past, click here.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Kate Burn said:


> Hi fractionMan,
> 
> Thanks for asking. We're a not-for-profit based near London Bridge and we work with the public to create new kinds of solutions to social issues that are self-sustaining (i.e. the new services we make have their own business models built into them). In terms on funding, we work in partnership with local government and local agencies/partners but we are independent. For a bit more information on projects we've worked on in the past, click here.



cheers


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2011)

If they weren't only 12 month contracts Id be interested int heir project developer roles.......


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

anyone looking for a TEFL teacher or a videotape librarian or a data entry bod or an unskilled anything? getting desperate now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah.. man we were on the lookout for a videotape librarian not long ago. Will let you know if the new guy isn't any cop and if we're on the lookout again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

in LA?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> in LA?



Nooo... in our main place in London

(though I'd appreciate a librarian come and remove the stacks of digibetas currently occupying my bedroom in LA )


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> anyone looking for a TEFL teacher or a videotape librarian or a data entry bod or an unskilled anything? getting desperate now.


There is no such thing as an unskilled worker these days, it's all 'cleaner wanted, must have over two years experience of washing loos professionally'...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2011)

tell me about it. i have lots of experience in quite a specialised area. i'm sure many of those skills are transferable, but i'm having trouble with presenting a CV which outlines this. i think this is where i'm failing.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> tell me about it. i have lots of experience in quite a specialised area. i'm sure many of those skills are transferable, but i'm having trouble with presenting a CV which outlines this. i think this is where i'm failing.


Yeah, it has to be finely tailored to each job you apply for as I've found, more so than it ever did when times were better.

I'd quite like to know what muppet thought up purely competency based interviews as well. 

What am I supposed to say if I've generally got on with my workmates so I don't actually have an answer to the old fave 'give a specific example of when you have dealt with a difficult colleague and the outcome, you personally not the team' 

Getting sick of being asked which versions of MSOffice I can use (fucking all of them, where do you think I've been the rest of my life, in a cave!?) and so on as well.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 23, 2011)

Right. New zero tolerance policy to un-registered buskers on the Tube.
I'm back on the market. This will be fun.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2011)

PA / Secretary vacancy at the Reading Agency  here


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2011)

If anyone is looking to move to a wee village in scotland for part-time work:



> *Administrator* *- Findhorn Office*
> 
> *4 Days per Week*
> *Salary £15,909 per annum (pro rata to 4 days per week)*
> ...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 9, 2011)

> Hosting Revenue Assurance Analyst FTC CRT 2225
> 
> CRT 2225
> An exciting opportunity has become available for an experienced Data Analyst to join our established team based at our East London office on a 12months Fixed Term Contract.
> ...


Salary will be with in the £20,890-£38,997 band (probably at the lower end)


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2011)

Im still facing redundancy and I didnt get the job I had an interview for because of a stupid mistake I made (I neglected to say 'get them to calm down' when dealing with an irate teacher at a college) 

Anyway, I'm still looking for alternative work as a AV, Media or Photographic technician, Junior Mac (or IT technician), or working in E-learning. I've got a keen interest in looking at ways we can use more social web stuff in education..... London and south east


----------



## Mation (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone got (managerial-level) experience of fundraising at a small charity? There's a maternity-cover post going at my place in London. PM if you want to know more. It's a lovely place to work


----------



## Ceej (Dec 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im still facing redundancy and I didnt get the job I had an interview for because of a stupid mistake I made (I neglected to say 'get them to calm down' when dealing with an irate teacher at a college)
> 
> Anyway, I'm still looking for alternative work as a AV, Media or Photographic technician, Junior Mac (or IT technician), or working in E-learning. I've got a keen interest in looking at ways we can use more social web stuff in education..... London and south east



Primary school I'm working in is looking for a p/t IT technician - money not great, but nice place to work and term-time only - might be a bit low-level for you, Sim.
It's going on the Camden website / jobs on Monday 19th.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2011)

ooh thank you. It's a long way for me but No harm in looking


----------



## soonplus (Dec 30, 2011)

i'd find it quite useful if reed/monster had a shortcut for "admin gimp"-type jobs and to blank out the rest of their sites.

it's a sad state of affairs when you see companies posting adverts asking for eg "swedish & japanese fluent, business degree, 12 years experience in data entry - admin assistant - £12,000 per annum"

i'm sure they could ask for anything and there will be someone desperate enough out there to accept it


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

soonplus said:


> i'd find it quite useful if reed/monster had a shortcut for "admin gimp"-type jobs and to blank out the rest of their sites.
> 
> it's a sad state of affairs when you see companies posting adverts asking for eg "swedish & japanese fluent, business degree, 12 years experience in data entry - admin assistant - £12,000 per annum"
> 
> i'm sure they could ask for anything and there will be someone desperate enough out there to accept it


Story of my life atm.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 10, 2012)

Why on earth do people think it's a good idea to send out application forms as PDFs.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why on earth do people think it's a good idea to send out application forms as PDFs.


It's to stop you changing bits of it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2012)

TopCat said:


> It's to stop you changing bits of it.



So how on earth are you supposed to mail it back to them? Especially when it says applicants are encouraged to apply electronically. Anyway being able to change the bloody thing is good, to enable me to get over crap form design that won't let you fit everything in.

Still found a working torrent of Acrobat, which is way better then the bloody third party thing I was using before. Shows IT skills anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought fuck it and chased up the people I went down South for an interview with as they said they'd let me know in a few days and didn't. Another rejection. It's getting bloody expensive the last one was £50 of fuel.

Part of me is panicing into applying for anything as the season will be starting soon, so if don't get something now, I probably won't, but I can't afford to keep going to interviews.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 14, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Thought fuck it and chased up the people I went down South for an interview with as they said they'd let me know in a few days and didn't. Another rejection. It's getting bloody expensive the last one was £50 of fuel.
> 
> Part of me is panicing into applying for anything as the season will be starting soon, so if don't get something now, I probably won't, but I can't afford to keep going to interviews.




Some places will give you travel expenses to get to an interview. Have you even asked any of them? I've maintained a policy of not asking unless they don't hire me...


----------



## craigxcraig (Jan 17, 2012)

A good friend has on online toy business and is looking for a homebased sales representative on a part-time/full-time/work what you can basis.

He already has four thousand businesses incorporated into his website and you will be responsible for contacting these businesses to upgrade their 'advert' to premium. Theres a number of others ways to generate comission and is detailed on the attachment through the link below.

Its comission based @ 30% of sales - just need a phone and pc/internet.

http://www.treasureislandtoys.co.uk/SalesRepresentative.aspx


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2012)

Just heard about this vacancy for a Flash/Graphic Deisgner - It's in Bermondsey.



> We're looking for a strong Flash/Graphic Designer for freelance and full time work to do some fun and exciting work for our digital agency based in the biscuit factory, the role will then move to full time if the skills are as required.
> 
> You will need to have good experience in Flash, Photoshop and Illustrator and is able show a range of design skills and some experience in 3D animation. The candidate will need some knowledge in digtial covering areas like facebook applications, websites, microsites etc... and would ideally need to show evidence of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quartz (Jan 25, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> So how on earth are you supposed to mail it back to them?



It can be an intelligence test: you're supposed to ring them and say that you'd love to submit online, but the PDF form isn't editable, and could they please email it to you in Word format?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Matchtech are looking anyone who would be interested in a Travel Planning vacancy based in Basildon, starting on 20th February for 5 weeks.

Mouchel/Essex County Council. Personalised Travel Planning. Knocking on doors promoting sustainable transport.

http://www.matchtech.com/job/257527/travel-planner-essex-basildon


----------



## Quartz (Jan 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Thought fuck it and chased up the people I went down South for an interview with as they said they'd let me know in a few days and didn't. Another rejection. It's getting bloody expensive the last one was £50 of fuel.



Can you not use the Travel to Interview Scheme? Without it I wouldn't have this job.


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

Is this thread still what the OP started? If so...

No specific vacancies, but I'd recommend anyone looking for work taking a look at http://www.jobs.nhs.uk. All NHS jobs have to go on there I think.

I'm referring to non-clinical jobs.

My experience of the NHS is that applicants aren't universally brilliant to say the least, which helps the odds when it comes to getting a job. And although redundancies are happening all over the place, turnover is high so there are still vacancies in most places. If someone can do the usual interview/job skills bit of speaking formally & making the right faces, and they can also work Excel and Word well, they may find themselves at an advantage for quite a wide range of positions.

The thing that keeps a lot of applicants out of a job though, is their understanding of the NHS itself. It's stupidly complex, in a multitude of different ways. I have a suspicion that it's not uncommon for crap candidates to be hired over far more skilled people, purely because they already have a job in the NHS and so understand WTF their interviewer is wittering on about. So if anyone is going to apply for an NHS job from outside, then


*Do your research.*
*Pm me. I'll help.* I should be able to point you towards the things you need to read and understand for the type of role you're applying for at least.  Certainly with hospital jobs, a bit with PCTs, less so with mental health.
I'm not slagging the NHS workforce off btw. There are a lot of really good people working for a lot less money than they could be getting elsewhere. But because of the specialised knowledge, jargon etc it can be a bit of a closed shop.

I'd also suggest that once you're in there are usually quite a few opportunities to step up, based on merit more than qualifications. More so than I found when I worked in the private sector.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks for that corax, i shall look into it


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2012)

Test analyst job, bath.   pm for details.


----------



## story (Feb 7, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> A good friend has on online toy business and is looking for a homebased sales representative on a part-time/full-time/work what you can basis.
> 
> He already has four thousand businesses incorporated into his website and you will be responsible for contacting these businesses to upgrade their 'advert' to premium. Theres a number of others ways to generate comission and is detailed on the attachment through the link below.
> 
> ...


 

Has anyone ever done something like this?

Smells scammy to me, but I'd hate to pass on a real opportunity.

How much time does it really take to make these calls? And cold-calling can make a person sink into despair.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 8, 2012)

story said:


> Has anyone ever done something like this?
> 
> Smells scammy to me, but I'd hate to pass on a real opportunity.
> 
> How much time does it really take to make these calls? And cold-calling can make a person sink into despair.


 
Like I said this is my mates business and def not a scam!

He's got a good business but could be doing better. He's already uploaded several thousand businesses to the site and they're already receiving free advertising and he now needs someone to contact those businesses to pay for the premimum service (which I think will cost the client £8/£10pm) for that they get premium spot on the site, when a purchase is made the customer will hear about their business (introducing customer to business through location,) and various other odds and sods.

My mate is a programmer and whilst he has a great sense of humour and is a good guy, he's a programmer not sales!

But you're quite right, cold calling is tough!


----------



## Blue Star House (Feb 12, 2012)

New prospective employer coming to central Brixton
Listen - Telephone Charity fund raisers required

http://www.listenuk.org
*We're always looking to improve our team. So if you are a great
communicator, have bags of energy, and want to raise big money for
charity, you could have exactly what it takes to be a Listen Fundraiser.*

We have full and part-time work available. All we ask is that you commit to 17.5 or more hours a week at our purpose-built Fundraising Centres by Holloway Road tube station. Our flexible shifts include mornings, afternoons, evenings and weekends. And we pay very competitive rates, with the opportunity to earn more if you perform well and recruit quality supporters.

If you'd like to join our team, please fill in the details and upload your CV via the link below or call 0207 619 6624.
http://www.listenuk.org/fundraisers/fundraisers-upload-cv-contact


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Like I said this is my mates business and def not a scam!
> 
> He's got a good business but could be doing better. He's already uploaded several thousand businesses to the site and they're already receiving free advertising and he now needs someone to contact those businesses to pay for the premimum service (which I think will cost the client £8/£10pm) for that they get premium spot on the site, when a purchase is made the customer will hear about their business (introducing customer to business through location,) and various other odds and sods.
> 
> ...


He has some rather odd toys on his site.







Alexander Rose Avant Teak Sunbed. Yours for a mere £1,035.



Seriously, that site's a real mish-mash, and the navigation doesn't lead the customer well.  I'd think that concentrating on improving that would benefit his business much more than recruiting an army of cold-callers.


----------



## craigxcraig (Feb 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> He has some rather odd toys on his site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's got that on Treasure Island Toys - I thought it was just toys!


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> He's got that on Treasure Island Toys - I thought it was just toys!


You'd think so with the name wouldn't you!

Tell him your impromptu internet customer focus group said he should "focus his offering better" lol.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 13, 2012)

Digital Project Manager post advertised here. Need to be an expert on online communities 

http://www.health.org.uk/about-us/work-for-us/digital-project-manager-communities/


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Digital Project Manager post advertised here. Need to be an expert on online communities
> 
> http://www.health.org.uk/about-us/work-for-us/digital-project-manager-communities/


 
That sounds like the type of job I'd love, but I dont understand what it really involves....... Do you do platform development or what?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2012)

Um... I don't know what 'platform development' means 

They're quite friendly here, I'm sure they wouldn't mind giving you some more detailed info if you rang up


----------



## hmmph (Feb 20, 2012)

had this sent through to me today for those in the South London area...


Clapham Park Project _Charity_ is launching an exciting new Project called Time Loving Care (TLC). This project provides a support package for vulnerable and older people prior to, during and post their hospital stays to improve their well being and enable them to lead more independent lives and become more active in the community. It is funded and supported by Lambeth Community Fund and London Community Foundation.  We are recruiting to a new 14 hour per week Support Worker post to this project which is funded until December 2013. The closing date is *Friday 2 March 2012*. If you are interested in applying for the post and would like a copy of the job description and person specification, please contact Ching Wah Wong, cwong@claphampark.org.uk.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Um... I don't know what 'platform development' means
> 
> They're quite friendly here, I'm sure they wouldn't mind giving you some more detailed info if you rang up


 
I would but its a fixed term contract, its not worth me leaving a permanent (all be it part time) job.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 24, 2012)

TBH not expecting many replies here but ...

I am currently seeking 2 people for a role somewhere sunny and sandy for a telecoms company in the middle east - its not Iraq or Afghanistan. Accomodation and driver would be provided and if so desired and deemed necesary a CP detail would also be in place - although its not really needed (some people I know though are twitchy wrt the middle east). I went recently and didnt bother with the CP option and I am normally cautious but i understand that some people will want a cp detail.

anyhoo. if you have the following skills and want to earn a good whack for 6 months let me know

Solid Teradata background (design and developer)

with one of the following:

CLDM
Microstrategy
Informatica


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> TBH not expecting many replies here but ...
> 
> I am currently seeking 2 people for a role somewhere sunny and sandy for a telecoms company in the middle east - its not Iraq or Afghanistan. Accomodation and driver would be provided and if so desired and deemed necesary a CP detail would also be in place - although its not really needed (some people I know though are twitchy wrt the middle east). I went recently and didnt bother with the CP option and I am normally cautious but i understand that some people will want a cp detail.
> 
> ...


If I could do all that I'd already have a job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Um... I don't know what 'platform development' means


 
building a railway station?



srsly, my general rule is that if a job advert uses technical terms I've never heard of, I assume I'm not qualified to apply.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> If I could do all that I'd already have a job.


 
you would be surprised. i have 5 cvs from people who have the skills and dont currently have a job.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 25, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> building a railway station?
> 
> 
> 
> srsly, my general rule is that if a job advert uses technical terms I've never heard of, I assume I'm not qualified to apply.



good job im not applying, innit


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 15, 2012)

Vacancies for:
1. Microsoft Enterprise Architect
2. Senior Customer Support Group Engineer
Bath.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, and if you really hate life there's also a position for a Change and Configuration Management Analyst.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 19, 2012)

So I'm looking for a part-time admin assistant / book-keeper, based in Brixton. I have a small business and am seriously failing to keep on top of paperwork. I keep thinking I will do it but am always too knackered. Probably only about five hours a week to keep on top of it (and you could do most of it from home), with a bit more to begin with as together we tackle the backlog. PM me if interested.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 18, 2012)

There are three jobs going in the comms team at the health foundation check the work with us page on their website


----------



## harpo (Apr 19, 2012)

If anyone lives in Lincoln and wants to be an extra in a 'major costume drama' earning £90 a day, an extras company I once worked for has just  sent me an email about it.  Let me know if you want details.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 25, 2012)

Qualified nurses or first aiders (with a certificate) wanted for Rogues Picnic in Derbyshire, it's the weekend after next (yes I know!)

Free tickets, free food, plus expenses (£100)

PM please if you're interested, we want three. ETA: or possibly two now.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 5, 2012)

Full time senior Admin post going at east london community college. PM for details.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

We're hiring for a ton of roles in various places around the world. Lots in Amsterdam, some in London/Slough, some in Canada, plus various other places. It's a great company to work for, lots of opportunity, relocation packages for the right applicants - I've been here 6+ years, and have no intention of leaving.

Full details of all the positions are listed here: http://booking.com/jobs/

If you're interested, PM me so I can refer you and get the 2.5k referral bonus pls.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2012)

Research coordinator at a charity. I think it's about £26k ish. 

If anyone's interesting send me a PM and I will forward the full details.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 20, 2012)

2 policy manager roles and and IT support analyst role going at my work.. PM me if your interested.


----------



## gabi (Jun 22, 2012)

Zombies wanted... (paid). I'm certain there's some decent candidates on these boards

http://wish.co.uk/we-need-zombies/


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 22, 2012)

If only the auditions were on a Sunday or Monday...


----------



## astral (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place, but I'm after a Open Solaris V10/11 consultant for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone want a shitty bossed-about treated-like-a-cunt PA gig in fashion 'this is not a creative role'>?

In *London for £18k?*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Anyone want a shitty bossed-about treated-like-a-cunt PA gig in fashion 'this is not a creative role'>?
> 
> In *London for £18k?*


you're really selling that one.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Anyone want a shitty bossed-about treated-like-a-cunt PA gig in fashion 'this is not a creative role'>?
> 
> In *London for £18k?*


 
I wouldn't say no tbh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Zombies wanted... (paid). I'm certain there's some decent candidates on these boards
> 
> http://wish.co.uk/we-need-zombies/



I auditioned by the way.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I auditioned by the way.


 
Cool! Did you get it?


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2012)

Possibly useful thingy for Unite members - not checked to see if non-members can sneak on it as well


*Unite4Jobs* is an exciting new Unite membership benefit which aims to help members all over the UK and Ireland find work.
*Unite4Jobs* is a web-based jobs portal that proactively monitors employers, agencies, job centres and newspaper websites for available job opportunities. These opportunities are then collected and organised so that they are easily searchable by Unite members.
Members can search for a job by location, company name, industry or a key work in the title. The site normally features between 250,000 and 275,000 jobs from every industrial sector - which makes it one of the UK’s largest internet-based job search services. The site also allows for tailor made searchs according to skills and location and it is possible to apply for multiple vacancies simultaneously.
The site also features a CV Building Tool which helps members put together a professional-looking CV. This can then be uploaded onto the site and sent to several employers simultaneously. 
Unite4Jobs also underpins Unite's recently launched 'Back to Work' programme which aims to help members who have been made redundant find a new job. It offers range of benefits and services specially designed to help cope with redundancy and get back into a job.
With Unite4Jobs you can:

monitor all available opportunities;
check out up to 275,000 jobs from every industrial sector - on one of the UK’s largest internet-based job search services;
compile a professional looking CV with the CV building tool;
upload your CV onto the site and send it to several employers simultaneously.
*Register today with Unite4Jobs, visit www.unite4jobs.co.uk*


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> Possibly useful thingy for Unite members - not checked to see if non-members can sneak on it as well
> 
> 
> *Unite4Jobs* is an exciting new Unite membership benefit which aims to help members all over the UK and Ireland find work.
> ...


 
I got that email.  All I can guess is that they're re-selling some other jobsite data.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Cool! Did you get it?



Sadly not  

I would have been a good zombie.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2012)

https://jobs.shaw-trust.org.uk/temp...Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.horniman.ac.uk/about/jobs



> The Horniman Museum is seeking an enthusiastic photographer to work as part of a team to develop a complete record of the Ethnography collections, including an on-line presence.


----------



## corieltauvi (Aug 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.horniman.ac.uk/about/jobs


Thanks for that one - passed it on to my big bro who is a photographer and recently lost his job.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 3, 2012)

Senior (web) Designer at The National Archives:

http://ig24.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_nati...4&c=567686713623&pagestamp=seprsjtmrlrkbkcrag


----------



## sim667 (Sep 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.horniman.ac.uk/about/jobs


 
Shit, its long gone. I would have totally applied.

Was it a STC?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2012)

Online product manager needed by Lambeth to build new website w/ our community. Interested? At #digitalfutures12 ? Come & chinwag w/me today -- Kate Vogelsang (@Kate_bob)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/jobs-brixton-blog-is-hiring-talented-media-salesperson-needed/6616

Experienced Media Sales freelancer sought by Brixton Blog & Bugle – £500/month + commission (60 hours /month) Flexible workers/home working welcome. Three month initial contract with opportunity to extend. Immediate start.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/jobs-brixton-blog-is-hiring-talented-media-salesperson-needed/6616
> 
> Experienced Media Sales freelancer sought by Brixton Blog & Bugle – £500/month + commission (60 hours /month) Flexible workers/home working welcome. Three month initial contract with opportunity to extend. Immediate start.


if I was any good at sales I might just have applied.


----------



## JTBar (Sep 18, 2012)

Job for a competent Java Developer with 2+ years experience (Knowledge of ruby also useful) for a role on a 2 year collaborative research project involving large European academic and scientific partners. Based at The British Library in London near St Pancras. 2 year fixed term contract. Salary range: £37,937 - £44,059. Flexible working, a bit of European travel involved, good developmental opportunities.

There's no link at the mo as the job's already been advertised and is likely to be re-advertised some time soon, but we're currently accepting CV's so PM me if you're interested and I can send out a Job Description. Also happy to have a chat to anyone interested.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.redpepper.org.uk/political-organiser-ad/


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.kidscity.org.uk/jobs/default.aspx


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2012)

BBC journo trainee scheme has opened for the year...

a friend of mine got their start doin this, worth a crack

http://www.bbc.co.uk/careers/trainee-schemes/jts


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 27, 2012)

This has just popped into my inbox.



> *FRIENDS OF CLAPHAM COMMON*
> *Part-time administrative Support Officer* needed for this dynamic voluntary environmental organisation, to increase membership and develop outreach. You must be self-reliant, able to use office management and web management software and have experience of working with voluntary organisations.
> View the Job description on our website www.claphamcommon.org . Please apply in writing, explaining why you are interested in this self-employed position, attaching your c.v. tofriends@claphamcommon.org before 5pm on* Friday 12 October*.
> This post has been funded through the Community Spaces programme which is being managed by Groundwork UK as an Award Partner to the Big Lottery Fund. Community Spaces is part of the Big Lottery Fund’s Changing Spaces initiative. It is a fixed term appointment to 30 September 2013.
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2012)

My college are currently looking for a 2nd line IT support person. 30 days leave, £21.1K. In weybridge.
http://www.fejobs.com/microsite/jobdetails.aspx?vacno=445113


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

sim667 said:
			
		

> My college are currently looking for a 2nd line IT support person. 30 days leave, £21.1K. In weybridge.
> http://www.fejobs.com/microsite/jobdetails.aspx?vacno=445113



Can I work from home? 

Nice offer to post up though chap


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just thought there's a lot of techy types on here...... and actually weybridge is quite a quick train ride from waterloo/clapham junction......

Granted the pay is a bit shit........


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 10, 2012)

anyone in Luton looking for work? 

pm me if you want details:


*Reception and Data Administration Officer*

·         *Salary: *£20,000 pa 
·         *Hours : *37.5/week Monday-Friday
·         *Location: *Synergy- Luton


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 11, 2012)

My company is hiring for positions all over the world - tons of stuff here:

http://booking.com/jobs

If you apply for anything, send me a PM so you can stick me down as a reference - I get a bonus and you can have half.


----------



## dervish (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone in Bristol looking for work?

Must be very organised with very good attention to detail, able to use Excel, be able to drive pref with own car, and able to deal with the idiosyncrasies of working for the council on a massive and very complicated project. 

Probably about three months work, start asap.

Pay: Neg, but over £10 p/hour


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2012)

dervish said:


> Anyone in Bristol looking for work?
> 
> Must be very organised with very good attention to detail, able to use Excel, be able to drive pref with own car, and able to deal with the idiosyncrasies of working for the council on a massive and very complicated project.
> 
> ...


I have a mate who is dead sound who is looking to move to Bristol, she has her own van and a house lined up but no work. Could you PM me some meatspace contact details please?


----------



## Sirena (Oct 12, 2012)

There's a music business in Brixton looking for interns.  Now, I know internships are not a job but this company has found all its interns jobs in the music business after their internship.  Places on offer are a) general music business administration (including training on Music Maestro, the standard system in the biz), b) Placing music in film and TV (will require some cold calling ability) and c) General A&R and artiste development (but applicant must already have good street-level contacts).  PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2012)

*Master Gardeners *

*VACANCY: North London Volunteer Co-ordinator*
Posted: 15 Oct 2012 08:52 AM PDT
*North London Volunteer Co-ordinator*
*Master Gardener Programme, Garden Organic*
*Exciting opportunity*
Manage a network of over 70 enthusiastic Master Gardener volunteers in the London Boroughs of Islington, Hackney, Haringey and Camden.
Work with local partners to extend the reach and sustainability of this successful model of neighbourhood mentors.
*Master Gardener Programme*
§ Garden Organic Master Gardeners connect communities with food growing advice and support. We’re excited by the positive behavioural change by North London residents growing their own food at home and on shared spaces.
§ We started recruiting, training, and managing volunteers in April 2010 thanks to pilot funding from the Big Lottery Fund’s Local Food scheme and local support. Please see our website for details and the latest achievements by Master Gardeners:*http://www.mastergardeners.org.uk*
§ The programme is managed by the UK’s leading organic growing charity, Garden Organic. We use innovation and inspiration to get more people growing in the most sustainable way.*http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk*.
*Volunteer Co-ordinator*
§ Plan and deliver programme activities to recruit and support Master Gardeners.
§ Evaluate the programme’s impact and develop the network. Includes transition to our ‘Supporting Impact’ grant from March 2013.
§ Needs experience managing volunteers and delivering training, together with enthusiasm for food growing and local knowledge.
*Hours: *21 hours a week (3 days a week) until 28 February 2013.
Then 17.5 hours a week (2.5 days a week) from 1 March 2013 until 28 February 2014 with extended hours subject to securing local funding.
*Salary: *£20,000-22,000 pro rata for 3 days a week (£12,000-13,200/annum)
*Location: *Home based or at a local office in Islington
*Contract: *Variable hours until 28 February 2014
*How to apply*
*CLICK LINKS TO DOWNLOAD*
§  *Job description, North London Volunteer Co-ordinator*
§  *Garden Organic job application form (Word document)*
§  *Garden Organic equal opportunities form (Word document)*
(*Read Garden Organic’s equal opportunities policy*)
*Closing date: *9am, Monday 5 November 2012
*Interview date: *12 November 2012​*Please email or post your completed application form and equal opportunity form to: *
Jo Goold, Human Resources
Garden Organic, Ryton, Coventry, CV8 3LG
*jgoold@gardenorganic.org.uk*
024 7630 8225
*http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/jobs*​*For an informal conversation:*Please contact programme manager Philip Turvil
024 7621 7718 or *click here to email*​*Click here for more Garden Organic vacancies*
*Click here for links to other environmental recruiters*
*Back to Master Gardener news*​


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2012)

Sirena said:


> c) General A&R and artiste development (but applicant must already have good street-level contacts)


 
what does "good street level contacts" mean?  knows lots of bands, knows lots of cool people?


----------



## Sirena (Oct 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> what does "good street level contacts" mean? knows lots of bands, knows lots of cool people?


I think it means you hang around a bit with new musicos and go to gigs and know who's coming up: that you're not just someone who likes a bit of music on the telly.  But, if in doubt, come and talk.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2012)

If mrs m's job looks nice but a bit too Londony for you, try this one in Sheffield:

Recent success in securing a grant from the Big Lottery is enabling SAGE Greenfingers to expand its highly respected horticultural therapy service for adults with mental health needs. This is a foundation for long term development and the creation of the post of Service Manager is part of this new beginning.
We are looking for a creative, compassionate professional with significant mental health experience to manage our horticultural therapy service and help develop our services for the Self Directed Support (SDS) market.
You will have a professional qualification in health, social care or professional equivalent. With a minimum of 3 years experience in mental health, and an understanding of clinical governance frameworks, you will also have 2 years management experience including staff management. With experience of the voluntary sector you will have a strong commitment to addressing health inequalities and a consistent and thorough approach to work. You will also be familiar with the personalisation agenda and have the creativity and drive to help us develop services to meet client needs and aspirations.
*Salary:* £26,000 pro rata 
*Hours:* 22.5 per week 
*Pension contrib.:* 10% of gross salary to personal pension 
*Job location:* SAGE office on Minna Rd, Burngreave with regular work on Grimesthorpe allotments and travel throughout Sheffield 
*Job deadline:* 12 noon Monday 5th November 
*Interview date:* Tuesday 27th November

more info at http://www.sagesheffield.org.uk/component/content/article/86.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I think it means you hang around a bit with new musicos and go to gigs and know who's coming up: that you're not just someone who likes a bit of music on the telly. But, if in doubt, come and talk.


 
just curious.  i've served my time in the music industry already cheers!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 24, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> just curious. i've served my time in the music industry already cheers!


It's ok, I'm probably out the other side and too 'street' for a job like this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 25, 2012)

Just read a job advert from the Sherlock Holmes? Museum in london which said _'no piercings or candyfloss hair'_.  

Do they mean curly hair?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Just read a job advert from the Sherlock Holmes? Museum in london which said _'no piercings or candyfloss hair'_.
> 
> Do they mean curly hair?


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/mar/20/women-fighting-frizzy-hair


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2012)

If there's any C# .NET developers here then Resident Advisor has a job going in London. Wish my skillz were up to it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2012)

maybe pink?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/mar/20/women-fighting-frizzy-hair


 
So straight hair need only apply then. :/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> So straight hair need only apply then. :/


 
Hairists


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Just read a job advert from the Sherlock Holmes? Museum in london which said _'no piercings or candyfloss hair'_.
> 
> Do they mean curly hair?


 
It means bright pink hair

edit: no need, cba


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone want a sound engineer, or TV editor?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Just read a job advert from the Sherlock Holmes? Museum in london which said _'no piercings or candyfloss hair'_.
> 
> Do they mean curly hair?


I think they mean no <insert person's name who fits this description>. 



dervish said:


> Anyone in Bristol looking for work?
> 
> Must be very organised with very good attention to detail, able to use Excel, be able to drive pref with own car, and able to deal with the idiosyncrasies of working for the council on a massive and very complicated project.
> 
> ...


\o/
Thanks dervish, I'm owed a pint now.


----------



## gabi (Oct 25, 2012)

I was sent my dream job today. Sadly I'm going away shortly for a few months.

Artworker for MI6. Anyone else?

https://www.sis.gov.uk/careers/roles/artworker.html


----------



## gabi (Oct 26, 2012)

this just came into my work inbox. anyone know any gifted kids?

Head of strategy Household and Personal Care 

We are looking for a really smart 5-7 year-old to come and work in Central and Eastern Europe based in Budapest. With the agency winning global planning this year, it will be critical that we successfully start landing global strategies in local market. We need someone who is all media literate/ pioneering/ after an adventure/ wants an international experience. They should have strong personal/persuasion skills and a leaning towards strategic planning. They should also be tv planning literate. The job will involve working closely with our local offices, media and brand/building development teams. The job will include foreign travel to places like Praque, Warsaw, Riga, Bratislava. Budapest is a great city to live in and one of the most affordable In Europe.

If you know someone who might be interested, contact;


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

My 5 year old has strong personal/persuasion skills, she always convinces me to let her stay up late at the weekends. She loves travel too, she always asks if we can catch the bus rather than walk. Do you have an email address I could forward her CV to ?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> I was sent my dream job today. Sadly I'm going away shortly for a few months.
> 
> Artworker for MI6. Anyone else?
> 
> https://www.sis.gov.uk/careers/roles/artworker.html


'Licence to flier'?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> So straight hair need only apply then. :/


 
I've gone and had a look at their job advert and I think they just mean no unnaturally-died hair or visible piercings because they'd look out of place with Victorian period dress. Their stated age range, however, 21-50, is both odd and a bit illegal. It's not as if nobody outside those ages lived in Victorian times. They do sound a bit batty, though and they really need a good web designer.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I've gone and had a look at their job advert and I think they just mean no unnaturally-died hair or visible piercings because they'd look out of place with Victorian period dress. Their stated age range, however, 21-50, is both odd and a bit illegal. It's not as if nobody outside those ages lived in Victorian times. They do sound a bit batty, though and they really need a good web designer.


Period website.


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Their stated age range, however, 21-50, is both odd and a bit illegal.


It's acting, so they can get away with shedloads one might be surprised about


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2012)

belboid said:


> It's acting, so they can get away with shedloads one might be surprised about


 
Surely, though, it'd only be legal to restrict age (or gender or whatever) where it actually makes sense? I mean, they're also looking for someone to play a policeman, and it is fair enough that they want this person to be male because there were no female cops in Victorian times. But there were plenty of maids, manservants, businessmen etc over 50.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 2, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Surely, though, it'd only be legal to restrict age (or gender or whatever) where it actually makes sense? I mean, they're also looking for someone to play a policeman, and it is fair enough that they want this person to be male because there were no female cops in Victorian times. But there were plenty of maids, manservants, businessmen etc over 50.


Poor people were elderly by the time they were in their 50s in Victorian times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Poor people were elderly by the time they were in their 50s in Victorian times.


 As they are now.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.wildlondon.org.uk/executive-assistant

£22k executive assistant in london.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Poor people were elderly by the time they were in their 50s in Victorian times.


 
Kinda. Life expectancy wasn't actually all that low for those who made it past childhood.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Kinda. Life expectancy wasn't actually all that low for those who made it past childhood.


AFAIK making it past your 50s with all your own teeth was still a preserve of the lucky few.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 9, 2012)

*Part Time Resettlement Support Worker*

·         *Salary: *£22,865 pa Inc. LW  pro rata
·         *Hours : *18.75/week 
·         *Location: *Sutton Service/Surrey



pm me for details.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2012)

I noticed there were a few library people on here and just came across this:

Digital Curator at The British Library

Full time, Permanent, London St Pancras, Salary: £37,937 - £44,059

https://gs10.globalsuccessor.com/fe...2&c=827256658376&pagestamp=dbqmimvhwyadknhuhm


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

that's a nice salary! i would never get it though.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2012)

·         *Project Manager (School’s Transition EEF)*
·         *Training /Volunteer Manager (School’s Transition EEF)*

ThThese are both online on the Guardian jobs website if you want to search or PM me and I can send you stuff.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

media and events - bristol. 

http://www.labourbehindthelabel.org/jobs


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> AFAIK making it past your 50s with all your own teeth was still a preserve of the lucky few.



It still is the preserve of the lucky few

Only turned 30 and had to have 3 removed


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 19, 2012)

Question: For those of us who could do part-time work from home (data entry, content writing, anything that you could do from your computer and make an extra few bob here and there) would it be an idea to have a sticky thread for that sort of stuff for employers that are known to be honest and prompt payers?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> media and events - bristol.
> 
> http://www.labourbehindthelabel.org/jobs


 
I know some of the people who work there and they're lovely.  It's a good place to work.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 3, 2013)

Project manager job at the Institute of Education - London

http://jobs.ioe.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=8PR-PSQSS-5259

I know a bit about the project, so if you are interested feel free to PM me.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Project manager job at the Institute of Education - London
> 
> http://jobs.ioe.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=8PR-PSQSS-5259
> 
> I know a bit about the project, so if you are interested feel free to PM me.


Couldn't do that one, but thanks for the link @Mapped , as it's reminded me that the IoE is somewhere I might be interested in working, Don't happen to know whether they employ any people doing editorial stuff, do you?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2013)

Been out of work since last april since bei g made redundant. xmas eve and a very old mate picked up on a facebook post and made me an offer. wasnt something i wanted to do and never saw myself doing, but he seems to think i'll be good at it and is prepared to take a risk. i said that i would feel happier if i went in for a couple of weeks and observed, for nothing, so we could both sus each other out.

then today i get a phone call offering me an interview for a job, of all the 200+ jobs i have have applied for this is the one that i wanted above all others. Now i feel bad about letting my mate down even tho we havent agreed anything.

How can i best approach this and let him know without stuffing it if i dont get the other job? I cant lie to him i need to come clean cos thats the type of guy i am!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 3, 2013)

Be straight with him about it










Or say feck all till its confirmed..

Old mate should understand..


----------



## Mapped (Jan 3, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Couldn't do that one, but thanks for the link @Mapped , as it's reminded me that the IoE is somewhere I might be interested in working, Don't happen to know whether they employ any people doing editorial stuff, do you?


 
By editorial do you mean publishing? I think most of their output from research goes via the academic journals etc. Of the little bit of IoE I know (that project, I don't work for them) they've already got someone doing web content stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> Been out of work since last april since bei g made redundant. xmas eve and a very old mate picked up on a facebook post and made me an offer. wasnt something i wanted to do and never saw myself doing, but he seems to think i'll be good at it and is prepared to take a risk. i said that i would feel happier if i went in for a couple of weeks and observed, for nothing, so we could both sus each other out.
> 
> then today i get a phone call offering me an interview for a job, of all the 200+ jobs i have have applied for this is the one that i wanted above all others. Now i feel bad about letting my mate down even tho we havent agreed anything.
> 
> How can i best approach this and let him know without stuffing it if i dont get the other job? I cant lie to him i need to come clean cos thats the type of guy i am!


 
Can't you do the trial / observing thing (maybe not full time) at the mate's place and go for the interview?

Turning a chance down for an interview isn't always a good idea.  If it was a definite job offer for something you really wanted, that might be a different matter.  Obviously, all the best for the interview, but being realistic getting an interview doesn't mean you've got the job...


----------



## Maggot (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone interested in a Finance Manager vacancy for a charity in Deptford?

http://www.fareshare.org.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/job-description-FM.pdf


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

Based in Islington at a Housing Association - pm for details.


*Bid Development Officer*

· *Salary: *£26,699
· *Hours : *37.5 hours/ week
· *Location: * Head Office


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> Been out of work since last april since bei g made redundant. xmas eve and a very old mate picked up on a facebook post and made me an offer. wasnt something i wanted to do and never saw myself doing, but he seems to think i'll be good at it and is prepared to take a risk. i said that i would feel happier if i went in for a couple of weeks and observed, for nothing, so we could both sus each other out.
> 
> then today i get a phone call offering me an interview for a job, of all the 200+ jobs i have have applied for this is the one that i wanted above all others. Now i feel bad about letting my mate down even tho we havent agreed anything.
> 
> How can i best approach this and let him know without stuffing it if i dont get the other job? I cant lie to him i need to come clean cos thats the type of guy i am!


 
Well went for interview and said feck all to mate,absolutely nailed interview, sales director walked to to the door and even told me it was an amazing interview. Got fone call friday to say it was very close but I had been pipped to job. Got home friday to find 3 interviews waiting for me this week, but decided to stay with my mate.

Then this tuesday I get email from company who interviewed me last week to say the guy who beat me turned out to be a bullshitter and his references didnt tally with what he had told them at interview, so I now have meslef a rather nice new job. never been a Regional Manager before,!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 17, 2013)

*Ian Walker* ‏@*ianwalker*
We've got funding for a PhD place at Bath starting 1 April. Unusually, almost any subject will fit! Please get in touch

https://twitter.com/ianwalker


----------



## Mapped (Jan 17, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> *Ian Walker* ‏@*ianwalker*
> We've got funding for a PhD place at Bath starting 1 April. Unusually, almost any subject will fit! Please get in touch
> 
> https://twitter.com/ianwalker


 
That's pretty vague mango5 FYI


----------



## mango5 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm, Looks like it's psychology or whatever CS is.
https://twitter.com/ianwalker/status/291846302642352128


----------



## Mapped (Jan 17, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Hmm, Looks like it's psychology or whatever CS is.
> https://twitter.com/ianwalker/status/291846302642352128


 
You've a proposal ready, there's no harm sending it to him on the off chance. From that convo he says it's not just for psychology, most discipline's welcome. Your area of work could fit in with social psych stuff. 

CS may be cognitive science, not sure though.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## Quartz (Jan 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> Then this tuesday I get email from company who interviewed me last week to say the guy who beat me turned out to be a bullshitter and his references didnt tally with what he had told them at interview, so I now have meslef a rather nice new job. never been a Regional Manager before,!


 
Nice one! I'm sure that your mate will be overjoyed that you've got the job of your dreams.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Nice one! I'm sure that your mate will be overjoyed that you've got the job of your dreams.


 
To be fair to him he offered me something when I had feck all and i was dreading telling him I wasnt going to take up his offer having spent 2 weeks sitting in office and starting to learn the business. when i told him he was gutted that i wasnt staying, but said that he knew i was worth more than he could offer me and we were still mates.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2013)

Take him out for a meal on your first pay cheque.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2013)

any data entry work, or teaching work?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got info on a php job in bath and a bunch of funded PhD studentships.  Studentships in Southampton I think.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2013)

*NCRM* ‏@*NCRMUK*
18 ESRC studentships available in Southampton, application deadline 6 Feb http://bit.ly/11OHdKk 


mango5


----------



## mango5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. Southampton is my plan A. I have an internal sponsor.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2013)

BSC offers 50 comp sci teacher training scholarships @20k each: http://www.bcs.org/content/conWebDoc/49839


----------



## astral (Feb 4, 2013)

Linux Administrator - to £32k needs to be able to attain SC clearance Bristol.

Utterly desperate.


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2013)

astral said:


> Linux Administrator - to £32k needs to be able to attain SC clearance Bristol.
> 
> Utterly desperate.




Heh I just saw that I think. In Bath?

I'm trying to learn Linux sysadmin stuff, 'swhy it caught my eye. Applied for a junior role but really need more experience. (Getting Postfix and Cyrus to work is current stumbling block.)


----------



## astral (Feb 4, 2013)

xenon said:


> Heh I just saw that I think. In Bath?
> 
> I'm trying to learn Linux sysadmin stuff, 'swhy it caught my eye. Applied for a junior role but really need more experience. (Getting Postfix and Cyrus to work is current stumbling block.)


 
Nope - sorry it's in Bristol not Bath.

Currently advertised as a second line support role with Linux/UNIX as a key competancy.  If you're serious about wanting to learn linux pm and I'll give you the details as we'll support someone who really wants to learn.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some good positions going here at the moment (and no not just ex-military and scientific types):

https://apps.opcw.org/PHFOnline/VacancyList.aspx?type=2

https://apps.opcw.org/PHFOnline/VacancyList.aspx


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.barnardos.org.uk/get_inv...arch/jobs_current_vacancy_select.htm?id=35505

Sales Assistant - Brixton Barnardo's


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 18, 2013)

*ncb* ‏@*ncbtweets*
Job alert! We are looking for 2 x Research Officers to join our highly respected Research Centre. Closes: 4th March http://fb.me/2cgM94R9J


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 20, 2013)

Fulltime php dev bristol/bath available.


----------



## thriller (Feb 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> http://www.barnardos.org.uk/get_inv...arch/jobs_current_vacancy_select.htm?id=35505
> 
> Sales Assistant - Brixton Barnardo's


 
11k? they havin a laugh?


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2013)

From friend's FB:



> The Nest Collective is Hiring!!!!! We have two brand new positions coming available at the moment: Marketing Manager (1.5d/w) and Events Manager and Administrator (2d/w) Please email info@thenestcollective.co.uk for job spec and please send this to people who you think may be interested!


 Seems to be a folk music org - could be nice for anyone need p/t work!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2013)

thriller said:


> 11k? they havin a laugh?


 
Not great is it. Worthy cause though I suppose and the staff in there never look that stressed.


----------



## maomao (Feb 26, 2013)

I work for a taxi company. We're looking for two coordinators, which is sort of an assistant controller, one days, one nights for four on four off shifts* . Pays £20-21k to start, up to 25k once experienced and controller positions pay about 35k or more but that would take a couple of years. I've talked my ops manager into taking inexperienced candidates because I'm fed up of people who 'already know everything' and piss off after a month. All that's really needed is common sense, good computer skills, good phone manner and a working to good knowledge of London geography. Call centre or any customer service experience would be a major bonus.The office is in EC1.

The gumtree ad is here http://www.gumtree.com/p/jobs/coordinators-wanted/1010789356. You'd have to send a CV to that but let me know by PM and I'll make sure you get an interview. It's not a great job and can be stressful but the hours are wicked unless you're fixated on weekends.

*Four on four off means 12 hour shifts for four days then four days rest. Regardless of bank holidays, weekends etc. This means out of every 8 weekend you would have three completely off, 3 working, one where you work just Saturday and one where you work just Sunday. So if you really like weekends it's probably not for you.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 27, 2013)

meh if it wasn't for the fact that this is bound to clash with what I'm doing now I'd probably apply :/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not great is it. Worthy cause though I suppose and the staff in there never look that stressed.


a majority of volunteers in there I think.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2013)

*Link Workers *
*Salary:*£19,465
*Location: *Lambeth
*Hours: *37.5 hours/ week 

·         *Mental Health Support Workers*
*Salary:*£22,865
*Location: *Lambeth
*Hours: *37.5 hours/week


PM me for details.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 25, 2013)

*Senior Link Worker *

The successful candidate must have extensive knowledge of the following:
ü  The  Criminal Justice System
ü  The Drug Intervention Programme 
ü  Integrated Offender Management 

·         *Salary: *£26, 699 pa inc. LW
·         *Hours : *37.5 hours per week
·         *Location: *Fusion Project, Lewisham


pm me for details


----------



## Mapped (Apr 10, 2013)

Not a job vacancy as such, more of a funded academic opportunity for anyone looking to do a PhD in social science/contemporary history. 

University of Sheffield/British Library funded PhD scholarship looking at “Freedom, oppression and resistance: Evolving stories in South African political ephemera and propaganda, 1948-2004”.


http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk...library-funded-phd-scholarship-announced.html


----------



## hiccup (May 2, 2013)

Two vacancies on the web team at The National Archives (south west London):


Senior designer:
http://jobs.guardian.co.uk/job/4629815/senior-designer-the-national-archives/

UX manager:
http://jobs.guardian.co.uk/job/4629829/user-experience-manager-the-national-archives/


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2013)

Jobs going at my place again, we need people that are good administrators and communicators, can work in public sector without going batshit crazy, and live in Bristol or can commute, standard office hours with the possibility of some overtime and occasional evening work. You will also need to commit to 6-8 weeks, it might go on longer (probably will).

In return you will get £12 an hour, flexible working and the joy of working on a very complex project. 

PM me for more details.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2013)

Charming 

UK Job Centre Plus (@UKJCP) tweeted at 9:10 AM on Mon, May 06, 2013:
Jobseekers should be aware that today is not a holiday for them & should record jobseeking activity in their logbook or face sanctioning.

(https://twitter.com/UKJCP/status/331320098088435712)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2013)

I think I've fallen for tweets by that account before. Scary when it it's hard to tell whether it is truth or satire


----------



## Me76 (May 7, 2013)

Tour producer

http://www.booktrust.org.uk/about-us/work-with-booktrust/


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2013)

R&D type analyst programmer - restful apis etc.


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2013)

Literature adviser posts at British Council

http://literature.britishcouncil.org/news/2013/may/lit-adviser-jobs


----------



## lizzieloo (May 10, 2013)

thriller said:


> 11k? they havin a laugh?


 
It's not all about the money, that'd be perfect for me.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Charming
> 
> UK Job Centre Plus (@UKJCP) tweeted at 9:10 AM on Mon, May 06, 2013:
> Jobseekers should be aware that today is not a holiday for them & should record jobseeking activity in their logbook or face sanctioning.
> ...



But you're given targets per week, not per day.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2013)

*Senior Night Support Worker*

·         *Salary: *£ 22,865 - £25,000pa Inc. LW  
·         *Hours : *37.5/week 
·         *Location: *FIPTS - Brixton

PM me for details


----------



## thriller (May 20, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> It's not all about the money, that'd be perfect for me.


 
you're right. my friend works in retail or 16k and doesn't mind it. Personally could never accept it.


----------



## Me76 (May 20, 2013)

Communications and Development Officer  
Advert is here: http://www.freewordonline.com/info/work-for-us/

and part time administrator
http://giveabook.org.uk/


----------



## Maggot (May 26, 2013)

The charity Fareshare are looking for a Marketing and Communications Officer. 

£27-£28,000 per year. Based in Deptford.

http://www.fareshare.org.uk/wordpre.../Marketing-and-Communications-JD-May-2013.pdf


----------



## hiccup (Jun 21, 2013)

Webmaster role at The National Archives. 

http://ig24.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_nati...8&c=343458236554&pagestamp=dbdjnciylghfppvtpy

£22,000 - £26,000, based in Kew, south west London.

(You'd need a basic grasp of html/css)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.juliesbicycle.com/about-jb/vacancies

a Marketing and Events Coordinator and an Environmental Sustainability Coordinator


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2013)

anyone with Salesforce / InForm experience looking for work in London?  I've been asked to help replace myself!  PM me


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

here's a cracker -decent wage for four days too

http://www.w4mpjobs.org/JobDetails.aspx?jobid=41232+

Although, I do think that points 5 & 6 on the person spec are mutually exclusive...


----------



## Geri (Jul 23, 2013)

We are looking for an admin assistant in our office.

http://uk.crawfordandcompany.com/about-us/careers/current-vacancies.aspx

Not exactly well paid, but hey ho.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 31, 2013)

pm if you're interested.  based in lewisham. 



*Resettlement Support Worker*
 
·         *Salary: *£22, 865 pa inc. LW
·         *Hours : *37.5 hours/ week
·         *Location: *New Hope project



*2.    **Waking Night Support Worker*

·         *Salary: *£17,550 pa inc. LW
·         *Hours: *37.5 hours/week
·         *Location: *New Hope project


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 1, 2013)

anyone know of anything going in Oxford that I don't? applying for between 5-10 jobs a week.... really getting me down now


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Latest from my place:
https://apps.opcw.org/PHFOnline/VacancyList.aspx?type=2
Anyone capable of planning and with the minimum qualifications please apply for the Coordination and Planning Officer post, we need you!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2013)

Digital Content Editor and Marketing Products Coordinator

http://www.booktrust.org.uk/about-us/work-with-booktrust/


----------



## JaneJohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone
My firm is running a workshop for people who have recently been made redundant or who are facing redundancy. It is to help and guide you on your legal rights and how to move forward on a personal level.
We are holding it at a pub in Islington, London, on 25 September and it costs £10. If anyone would like to sign up, please let me know or click on the link. http://bit.ly/1cc9pJQ
Jane
OKd by the editor


----------



## Maggot (Sep 5, 2013)

As usual Royal Mail will be taking on lots of casual staff over Christmas.  There are already vacancies on the web site, but they will be putting more information up on 9th September.

http://www.royalmailgroup.com/our-people/careers/royal-mail/christmas-jobs-royal-mail


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

After some more sessional teaching work after one of my places shafted me this year. In the south east, I teach post 16 photography.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2013)

My place is urgently looking for youth workers, egham/staines etc.

Drop me a PM if interested


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

The Three mobile shop in Brixton is hiring for retail/sales staff. 

http://login.amris.com/wizards/three/vacancyView.php?requirementId=41963&source=&googlesource=RT&IND


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Events company in N17 need an exhibition salesperson for immediate (or soon as possible) start. 

PM for details


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Events company in N17 need an exhibition salesperson for immediate (or soon as possible) start.
> 
> PM for details


Must be

# Punctual
# Punctual
# Punctual
# Punctual
# Punctual

and

# Punctual


----------



## swiftttest (Oct 25, 2013)

If anyone is free on Wednesdays and Thursday, earn free cash for your feedback! 

We are recruiting a new project, and need a few people to test some new ideas from SwiftKey, the award-winning language technology company, and to give us some feedback. It's very easy, it takes less than an hour, and you will be paid £30 for your time.

To participate you should be able to meet us in our London headquarters (91-95 Southwark Bridge Rd, SE1 0AX). We are running tests every other Wednesday and every Thursday.

To express your interest, please fill in the form below!
www.swiftkey.net/usertesting


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

Now, this is a bit spammy. But then I like the company and they are indeed offering work at a decent wage.


----------



## swiftttest (Oct 25, 2013)

Swiftkey also have a few vacancies if anyone wants to check the company website.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2013)

Possibility of redundancy/redeployment after Xmas , so I am back on the market


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2013)

Just keeping an eye on the jobs pages as I do and I spotted this. It's a badly paid industry, although I've a slight hankering to get back into for some reason.

Anyway in terms of piss taking how is this?

Lead Instructor, London Youth - £13,963

Ok, they don't want any real qualifications, which probably speaks volumes, but 14k in that part of the world and it's not even an entry level job!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2013)

Also saw posted on mates facebook a local climbing wall is looking for casual instructors. Thought a few days a month would be quite good to keep my hand in, get free climbing and a few beer tokens. Minimum wage. Used to get £12pa when I did a similar job in MK. The scary thing is that there are plenty of people who will do it.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Now, this is a bit spammy. But then I like the company and they are indeed offering work at a decent wage.


Yeah, I just applied cos I'm back in London and skinto.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Just keeping an eye on the jobs pages as I do and I spotted this. It's a badly paid industry, although I've a slight hankering to get back into for some reason.
> 
> Anyway in terms of piss taking how is this?
> 
> ...


That is really insulting.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 21, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That is really insulting.



Had you seen it includes accommodation and meals?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:
			
		

> Had you seen it includes accommodation and meals?



That's still not great but considering that travel costs will also be zero it bumps it up by a fair bit.


----------



## thriller (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm now in the job market. made redundant.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 13, 2013)

Still love to find any other work, now on daily rate from my mum with all the personal abuse and uncertainty of income that entails. Still have a chronic skin rash though so nothing customer facing.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear Urban,

I need someone to design a company logo please to go on website, letterhead and business cards.
I can pay but not top dollar. Let me know if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Ming (Dec 19, 2013)

If your an RMN/RN who wants a job in Vancouver posts may be coming up on the geriatric psychiatry ward (Willow Pavilion 5) at Vancouver General Hospital. Try Health Match BC web site if you fancy it. Its not confirmed yet though.


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2014)

Some London jobs at Swoon:

http://www.swooneditions.com/jobs/

Email brian@swooneditions.com outlining the role you are applying for in the subject line. Attach your CV and tell us three things Swoon Editions should do next.  

Keep in mind* "tell us three things Swoon Editions should do next".* Which really pisses me off as the bastard looks like he wants free ideas without paying for it. I sent my CV in in December with 3 ideas and never heard back. God knows what the Cunts do with the ideas they receive? Have been tempted to email him and tell him he is a cunt on insisting on suggestions without an interview or payment.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 4, 2014)

thriller said:


> Keep in mind* "tell us three things Swoon Editions should do next".*



"1. Employ me. 2. Give me free stuff. 3. Answer your emails."


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.business-humanrights.org/Documents/officeadministrator2014


----------



## contadino (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not sure whether this should be here or somewhere else, but...

I'm looking for a London-based photographer that I could call upon every so often to go and take shots of artists/craft portfolios.  It's not a regular gig, and it's not high art, but it would be paid and is pretty flexible work.  You'd need to be able to schedule the shoot directly with the artists/crafty people within a 7 day window.  I'm currently offering this service with no means of actually delivering if anyone should ask!

I'd like to see some examples of photography work, and a rough idea of the price via PM.  Thanks.


----------



## Helen CF (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a play worker to work for us for a six week contract in Nunhead. If you know someone with early years experience and an advanced sense of fun, please feel free to share. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ctb6tzq3hn9qtnj/Explorer Den job advert.pdf


----------



## Riklet (Jan 14, 2014)

My sister is looking for advertising related work in london.  account management and creative team stuff I guess but she's open to any possibilities.

any good agencies for this sort of thing that anyone could recommend? or indeed, any vacancies? PM or here, ta!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 22, 2014)

funded phd available at UKDS: "complex surveys on mobile devices" http://ukdataservice.ac.uk/news-and-events/newsitem/?id=3713


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

*Person specification:*

*Part-time archivist for the Spirit of Revolt Archive - Glasgow*



The Spirit of Revolt Archive, based in Glasgow, is looking for a part-time archivist.

The Archive is dedicated to collecting, managing and preserving multi-media records from Glasgow’s and Clydeside’s anarchist and libertarian-socialist movement. Material selected for retention in the archive provides one or more of the following: evidence of a campaign, movement, organisation, or individual’s activities; information pertinent to the anarchist movement, e.g., expositions of anarchist ideology, political positions, rationale behind activities; an insight into membership and associates of anarchist organisations; evidence of the impact of anarchism culturally and politically.



_Essential criteria_


Archivist with relevant ARA-accredited postgraduate qualification
Interest in working in a community archive setting
Interest in the history of anarchism, libertarian socialism and the working class movement
Relevant IT skills, including usage of social media applications
Ability to devise archival finding aids according to ISAD(G)


_Desirable criteria_


Experience in working in a community archive setting
Demonstrated experience in working with material pertaining to the history of anarchism, libertarian socialism and the working class movement in Scotland
Well-networked within the archive sector and also within networks of political activism
Experience of coordinating volunteers


_Job specification_

The archivist will work for the Spirit of Revolt archive for an initial six months, for 15 hours per week. Working times can be handled very flexibly and the position should be taken up as soon as possible. The work place for the archivist is The Mitchell Library in Glasgow.

The per annum salary is £22,221 FTE.



The archivist will be expected to work independently but will be able to obtain regular support and advice from professional senior archivists based at The Mitchell Library.

The archivist will use theGeneral International Standard Archival Description to work with Spirit of Revolt’s material to devise archivalfinding aids.

The archivist will


develop on-line accessibility to records held
contribute to encouraging and assisting the public in the use of records by this means.
help members of the Spirit of Revolt archive to learn basic archival skills and assist members of the Spirit of Revolt group in their work with existing or incoming new material.
provide regular reports to the Spirit of Revolt group
help to develop a strategy for the archive
assist with the formal and informal educational use of archive, raise public awareness through various means including talks, workshops, visits, exhibitions and open days, and contribute to work with schools, colleges and community groups
answer enquiries
make the archives accessible to a wide range of users
transfer perishable documents to robust storage media


Please send a short letter of motivation – not more than one page – and a CV. We welcome applications from recent graduates. 

Contact: hartwig.pautz (AT) arcor.de


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> *Person specification:*
> 
> *Part-time archivist for the Spirit of Revolt Archive - Glasgow*
> 
> ...


closing date 23 february


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2014)

Press and PR Officer for Food charity based in Deptford.

http://www.fareshare.org.uk/jobs/


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Press and PR Officer for Food charity based in Deptford.
> 
> http://www.fareshare.org.uk/jobs/


Good to see that their interns are paid.


----------



## Lolita (Feb 4, 2014)

The hotel where I am currently working (in London near Victoria Station) needs 2 more people to work as cleaners. 7 am - 1 pm shift. Efficient and Hard working people needed. If your interested, contact me : 07886330746


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 7, 2014)

The Horniman Museum have a couple of roles advertised (wages not specified)

*Fundraising & Membership Assistant*
*Marketing & Events Assistant *
*http://www.horniman.ac.uk/about/jobs*


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2014)

Someone I went to school with has put a job at his place up on facebook - No salary specified, but it looks like an alright job if you've got the right background (warehouse assistant and driver, for a film/photography lighting company).

http://www.solalights.com/jobs

In london, W1 I think.


----------



## Urbanblues (May 12, 2014)

I'm looking for a PA (that's a PA to a disabled person rather than to a CEO!) for around 23 (possibly more) hours per week - 14 at weekends and 9 hours from Monday - Friday (usually 2-3 evenings per week). The work is personal care and some driving (applicant/s must have a full driving licence). If you're interested PM me.

I'm living in Fiveways Road SW9.


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2014)

Some interesting part time roles:

Great journal job, 3 days a week V flexible, interesting subject matter. Suitable for editor/journalist ideally with built environment related experience, but it's not essential. https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/10948019?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId:1901235981400696889311,VSRPtargetId:10948019,VSRPcmptrimary 

Ask me if you want any more info.

Office Manager, 24hr pw, for young archtectural collective, based in Bow. They're nice kids doing good work! http://assemblestudio.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Assemble-Office-Manager.pdf


----------



## theCIA (May 29, 2014)

Got an opening for a junior desktop support person if anyone is looking. Good mix of 1st line support and project work. Looking for someone with some academic background, with Windows desktop, MS Office and some network support experience. Ideally someone with a few MCP's or a CCNA. This role will be primarily supporting our Windows desktop environment, with some cross-training to help support the network side of things.


----------



## JohnBoy69 (Jun 5, 2014)

I considered an easy night job but could see myself getting caught sleeping: http://www.securitywired.com/cctv-operator-night-job-application


----------



## scifisam (Jun 6, 2014)

I know of a temporary TEFL job going in Birmingham. Here are the details I've been given:

22.5 hours a week for 12 weeks - from 16 June to 5 September. For a college located very centrally. A range of levels, general English in small groups. We will give a good rate dependent on experience.

Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 16, 2014)

This link may not work but it's a building company in South London looking for tradesmen

https://www.streetlife.com/conversation/1kgmchgzmejlj/#comment-3

If it doesn't, the guy looking for workers is Stephen at www.redringwebsite.com


----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2014)

There's some summer EFL teaching work going too - message me for details.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello.

IT bum looking for work. Mainly desktop support but have VOIP admin experience also.

Have forgotten how bastardy (most) recruitment people are


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anybody fancy a bit of cash?

I've got a few articles I need proof-reading. Nothing heavy, just checking for typos


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 29, 2014)

Use a real proof-reader. It is not a job for enthusiastic amateurs.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 29, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Use a real proof-reader. It is not a job for enthusiastic amateurs.


Here, hear!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 30, 2014)

It's presumptuous of you to presume that there aren't any proof-readers on here


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 30, 2014)

"Does *anybody* fancy a bit of cash?"


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2014)

Divisive Cotton said:


> It's presumptuous of you to presume that there aren't any proof-readers on here


I used to be quite a good proof reader and all-round grammar nazi, but the one (mild) effect my stroke of 5 years ago left me with was a small amount of a kind of "word blindness", so I'd be reluctant to volunteer my services professionally any more.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> "Does *anybody* fancy a bit of cash?"



i cOuld, priobably guv thum a reeed throoo 4 yiou


----------



## sim667 (Jun 30, 2014)

Badgers said:


> i cOuld, priobably guv thum a reeed throoo 4 yiou


 
*Proof read by the Britain First proof reading agency.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2014)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Does anybody fancy a bit of cash?
> 
> I've got a few articles I need proof-reading. Nothing heavy, just checking for typos


This still on offer?

I am a brilliant proof reader


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 10, 2014)

Are there any employers in Ipswich willing to give me a Work Trial or some paid temp work as an admin assistant or data entry bod? 

I have almost straight As in GCSEs and straight Distinctions in a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in I.T. but no recent work history or references. This is because I was self employed for years before recently seeking a career change by going to college for 3 years as a mature student to gain the basic qualifications I missed as a kid and the techy qualifications that simply weren't around then. 

I did rather well on my courses but I haven't been invited to any interviews in the year since I finished the I.T. course because of my lack of recent history and I feel I'm a valuable asset being ignored and going to waste . The Job Centre have suggested voluntary admin work which I have applied for but no interest has been shown in me and now they've suggested Work Trials, which I'm going to try and suggest to potential employers.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 15, 2014)

we've got an admin job going at my place in N1.  PM me if you want ant info.


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 16, 2014)

Helen Back said:


> Are there any employers in Ipswich willing to give me a Work Trial or some paid temp work as an admin assistant or data entry bod?
> 
> I have almost straight As in GCSEs and straight Distinctions in a Level 3 BTEC Extended Diploma in I.T. but no recent work history or references. This is because I was self employed for years before recently seeking a career change by going to college for 3 years as a mature student to gain the basic qualifications I missed as a kid and the techy qualifications that simply weren't around then.
> 
> I did rather well on my courses but I haven't been invited to any interviews in the year since I finished the I.T. course because of my lack of recent history and I feel I'm a valuable asset being ignored and going to waste . The Job Centre have suggested voluntary admin work which I have applied for but no interest has been shown in me and now they've suggested Work Trials, which I'm going to try and suggest to potential employers.



Get yourself down the Jobcentre, they will love you.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2014)

My sis in law works at Dogs Trust - great role going for digital PR type (dog lovers v welcome!)

_Working within a busy communications team, the digital press officer will primarily be responsible for developing and implementing online communications and engagement campaigns to support the charity’s campaigns and Rehoming Centres as well as handling both proactive and reactive media queries and creative support on project work._

_Reporting to the Director of Communications with regular contact with the digital and campaigns team, the role requires a minimum of three years demonstrable digital PR experience, a strong knowledge of the UK national and regional media, the blogosphere and a sharp eye for a news hook. You will have first-rate communications skills with demonstrable experience of delivering content via different digital channels, be able to build strong relationships, and be experienced at managing communications projects from conception through to delivery and evaluation.
You will be aware of emerging technologies and will be required to analyse and track performance of activities, supporting continual improvements in functionality, and identifying new digital PR opportunities._

_You’ll need to be very comfortable using content management systems and have creative ideas about how to use the internet and digital media not only to communicate, but to truly engage and involve people with Dogs Trust_

PM me for more details if interested. They haven't had any luck so far as they are really wanting a person with digital experience.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2014)

Cloo said:


> My sis in law works at Dogs Trust - great role going for digital PR type (dog lovers v welcome!)
> 
> _Working within a busy communications team, the digital press officer will primarily be responsible for developing and implementing online communications and engagement campaigns to support the charity’s campaigns and Rehoming Centres as well as handling both proactive and reactive media queries and creative support on project work._
> 
> ...


 Ooooh!! Meeeeee! PM me!!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 29, 2014)

Residential Home for elderly in vauxhall - some of my colleagues are leaving. Pay not great but the place is nice.

HR assistant http://www.gumtree.com/p/jobs/hr-assistant-rota-co-ordinator/1074501135

Also Cleaning supervisor and partime receptionist/s will soon be needed

PM me for more info


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 16, 2014)

PT Receptionist/s *still* needed - they offered the job to someone who turned it down - so they still need someone and they are now desparate. Originally they needed someone to cover a few evening and weekend shifts (ideal for a student) but now the afternoon receptionist is serious ill -cancer - and they need someone to cover her post, possibly for 9 months while she is having treatment. PM me for more details.


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2014)

looking for a job either in event management or hospitality.

can anyone help?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've lost teaching hours at work (again).

So if anyone knows of any FE art (well mainly photography teaching), or ALS work going anywhere in surrey/london/brighton, please let me know.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

My contract runs out in a few weeks. I'll be looking for digital editor, media, comms, writing jobs. If anyone know of anything going let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2014)

Two here:
Business Development Manager
and 
Transition Manager
PM me if you would like further information.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 6, 2014)

We're hiring for marketing/events type bod, and perpetually hiring for client managers.  (Alongside me, not for me, I should point out.)


----------



## Mation (Sep 7, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> We're hiring for marketing/events type bod, and perpetually hiring for client managers.  (Alongside me, not for me, I should point out.)


I'm not looking for a job, but that's a great ad.  I particularly liked the bit about treating people like adults instead of infantilising them


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2014)

So after a reduction in my teaching hours (fucking tories) I'm now off work on fridays, (and thursday afternoons from the start of 2015).

So looking for for a bit of casual work on those days, my background is photography/digital imaging/art/design...... But im also learning my way round sound and lighting for events.

But to be honest, I'll do anything really, but im not too keen on officey type work.

If anyone has anything crop up london/south east can ya'll give me a shout!


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 8, 2014)

Mation said:


> I'm not looking for a job, but that's a great ad.  I particularly liked the bit about treating people like adults instead of infantilising them



Cheers!  Sort of what we were going for - everybody in the company has a say on recruitment/right of veto.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Cheers!  Sort of what we were going for - everybody in the company has a say on recruitment/right of veto.



That's a funny job site though.  Some of the adds are ridiculous .  (not yours btw, yours is great)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> My contract runs out in a few weeks. I'll be looking for digital editor, media, comms, writing jobs. If anyone know of anything going let me know. Cheers.



Contract got extended so search for work not quite as urgent. Wouldn't mind finding a permanent job tho


----------



## boohoo (Sep 8, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> We're hiring for marketing/events type bod, and perpetually hiring for client managers.  (Alongside me, not for me, I should point out.)


Is the marketing/events still looking for applicants?


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep, we're interviewing now, as it's been out for a few weeks, but do apply!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 16, 2014)

I have moved back to the Big Smoke. I'm looking for website admin, very junior web dev, administration, copywriting and digital marketing. That said I will consider anything and have many fine skills.

I'm guessing my skin condition precludes any of iamwithnail 's jobs though.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 16, 2014)

...ruh?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> ...ruh?


Chronic psoriasis, no one in their right mind would give me a client-facing role.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh.  Well, one) we're not dicks, and two) we mostly work over the phone and by email anyway.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 17, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Oh.  Well, one) we're not dicks, and two) we mostly work over the phone and by email anyway.


TBH not being penniless most of the time would go a long way towards preventing my outbreaks... one of the reasons I've moved back to London actually.

Might have to apply for the client manager one...

e2a: Done did it


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 18, 2014)

Hurrah!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Hurrah!


Fingers crossed then, else I'm looking at spending xmas sorting post in Nottingham.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not actually in this week, so won't have anything to do with looking at it unfortunately.  jobs for the Urbs.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> I'm not actually in this week, so won't have anything to do with looking at it unfortunately.  jobs for the Urbs.


I've got two jobs for non-urb mates through the boards, so I'm hoping to cash in my job-seeking karma.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 21, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> I'm not actually in this week, so won't have anything to do with looking at it unfortunately.  jobs for the Urbs.





Not necessarily true, as I've still not heard back yet bar an acknowledgment email.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 26, 2014)

Is this the thread to ask for someone to veto my CV? Not terribly exciting but terribly necessary.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Is this the thread to ask for someone to veto my CV? Not terribly exciting but terribly necessary.


I could have a look for you, but maybe not until Sunday, depends how awake I am tomorrow morning. Pm me


----------



## Mogden (Sep 26, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I could have a look for you, but maybe not until Sunday, depends how awake I am tomorrow morning. Pm me


Cheers. Anything appreciated. Just tweaking so I'll send you a PM tomorrow.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2014)

Two content development roles with my employers, basically editorial/research roles commissioning specialist online content for members of our professional body.  Nice team, lovely manager, really nice place to work, opportunities to move upwards and sideways in the org (current incumbents have both moved on to other teams). PM me if interested, closes 30 October.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2014)

Cloo said:


> Two content development roles with my employers, basically editorial/research roles commissioning specialist online content for members of our professional body.  Nice team, lovely manager, really nice place to work, opportunities to move upwards and sideways in the org (current incumbents have both moved on to other teams). PM me if interested, closes 30 October.


Didn't pass the final interview for iamwithnail 's job, so still looking. PM sent.


----------



## Nathanuk (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm seeking employment as a Van or truck driver up to 3.5 ton, with a view to working  local, nationwide or inter-continental, Day or evening.  Other evening employment also considered.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 17, 2014)

Still looking for comms, digital, media stuff... I am good at things.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 26, 2014)

A colleague passed this on to me...

"Do you or any one you know NEED or WANT to earn some regular money for a worthy company.
Time off for auditions,castings,session work etc. My partner has been asked to recruit 100 people immediately for a Government backed training scheme.
The work will be in an upmarket call centre in East London with creative people such as Actors,Dancers and Musicians.
The hours and days are flexible Monday to Friday. 
Must have a clear speaking voice and enjoy sales over the phone .
No cold calling and full training given and a chance to gain a qualification.
The rate of pay is 
£6.75ph up to £12.00ph .
Please call or text Simon or Laura on 07855813120 alternatively 
You can also Email
Simongoodchild@hotmail.com
Please spread the word!
All applicants must be 19 years of age and over"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

Piers Gibbon said:


> A colleague passed this on to me...
> 
> "Do you or any one you know NEED or WANT to earn some regular money for a worthy company.
> Time off for auditions,castings,session work etc. My partner has been asked to recruit 100 people immediately for a Government backed training scheme.
> ...


an upmarket call centre


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 26, 2014)

Piers Gibbon said:


> A colleague passed this on to me...
> 
> "Do you or any one you know NEED or WANT to earn some regular money for a worthy company.


What is a worthy company?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know any of the details but the colleague is someone who volunteers for the same charity as me 

http://abandofbrothers.org.uk

and so I can vouch for him as someone whose heart is generally in the right place

I guess it means it is doing something that he regards as more worthwhile than - I dunno cold calling for a PPI reclaims company or somesuch

but obviously keep your eyes open as with any such job I guess...I remember my time in call centres with mixed emotions


----------



## ricbake (Nov 26, 2014)

Piers Gibbon said:


> A colleague passed this on to me...
> 
> "Do you or any one you know NEED or WANT to earn some regular money for a worthy company.
> Time off for auditions,castings,session work etc. My partner has been asked to recruit 100 people immediately for a Government backed training scheme.
> ...



For a "Government backed training scheme" and "Upmarket" you'd expert contact details a bit better than a Hotmail address and a mobile number


----------



## ricbake (Nov 26, 2014)

Would you buy a used car from this man?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 26, 2014)

It's not pell and bloody bales is it? Sigh.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 26, 2014)

hang on, is this really something dodgy or just not a very brilliant job? 

Please let me know if you have genuine reason to think it is dodgy and I will delete it...I have no axe to grind either way nor any relationship with this guy...I just got an email about jobs on offer and passed it on here


----------



## ricbake (Nov 26, 2014)

Piers Gibbon said:


> hang on, is this really something dodgy or just not a very brilliant job?
> 
> Please let me know if you have genuine reason to think it is dodgy and I will delete it...I have no axe to grind either way nor any relationship with this guy...I just got an email about jobs on offer and passed it on here



I'm just a bit suspicious of this type of ad, it is a bit anonymous - This is a Telephone fund raising company


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 26, 2014)

Ah well I guess your warning is up here right next to the original email so everyone one can see it, thanks

I vaguely assumed it would be something like ringing companies to alert them to govt apprenticeship schemes or somesuch

If anyone has any further info on them or this I'm sure it will go up here too but I guess it should stay for now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2014)

I apologise if this sounds like a drive-by recruitment ad, but it's hard not to. Anyway, if anyone is looking for a job in IT, sales, customer services, or a range of other positions, we are hiring in several locations, some of which include relocation:

https://workingatbooking.com/

I've been here over 8 years, it's a great employer. Feel free to contact me directly if you're interested.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 28, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I apologise if this sounds like a drive-by recruitment ad, but it's hard not to. Anyway, if anyone is looking for a job in IT, sales, customer services, or a range of other positions, we are hiring in several locations, some of which include relocation:
> 
> https://workingatbooking.com/
> 
> I've been here over 8 years, it's a great employer. Feel free to contact me directly if you're interested.



"one of the world's largest Perl-powered websites"

 

They'll retrain you though, which is cool.


----------



## Mation (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone up for/know of anyone that might want a 3-month internship, full-time, paid at London living wage rate, at the Association of Medical Research Charities? It's in policy and public affairs.

http://www.amrc.org.uk/publications/policy-and-public-affairs-intern-job-description


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 28, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> "one of the world's largest Perl-powered websites"


Yeah, I know - but we actually employ a lot of the world's top Perl guys, including many contributors to the core, we host the main Perl repository, and we donate large amounts to the Perl Foundation every year. So it's not just a case of old technology, it's a definite business decision that we run on Perl. (Although obviously we also have various things in other languages too.)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 10, 2014)

My job ends next week. If anyone hears of anything communications related give us a shout


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2014)

Part time admin job available at my place, standard hours fit with school hours so would be good for parents, although there will be some Saturday working (once a month):

*Office Administrator Birmingham*
With recent contract extensions and new work streams we need additional support to help continue our highly successful delivery in the West Midlands.

We therefore require a part time administrator to join a team which aims to stimulate interest and take-up of cycling. This role requires strong organisational and administrative skills and absolute attention to detail.

This is a fixed term contract until 31st March 2016.

Standard hours between 9.30am-2.30pm; however, since our training delivery is now taking place 7 days a week the post holder will need to demonstrate flexibility and be available to work at weekends, with a minimum commitment of one Saturday per month.

Starting salary £16,500 per annum pro rata.

To apply download and complete our application form:


http://www.bikeright.co.uk/for_more/careers/


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 19, 2015)

If anyone knows of any Office Manager type jobs going (in London) I would be incredibly grateful if you could give me a shout!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2015)

Head of Digital


----------



## flypanam (Jan 29, 2015)

Part time library assistant in Sidcup. Two positions available:

https://www.bruford.ac.uk/about/vacancies/rbc258.15-library-assistant-part-time-2-posts/


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 4, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Head of Digital


Misread that as "Head of Dubai" at first, lol.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2015)

I find Indeed Jobs the best job search just because it aggregates all the other ones together.


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2015)

Corax said:


> Is this thread still what the OP started? If so...
> 
> No specific vacancies, but I'd recommend anyone looking for work taking a look at http://www.jobs.nhs.uk. All NHS jobs have to go on there I think.
> 
> ...


I never had much response from this, so just thought I'd repost it two years down the line.

I work with a guy who joined two years ago in a admin role - minimum wage basically.  Band 2, £14k p/a.  He's now on a band 6 - £26k starting, increasing year on year up to 34.5 after 8.  The jobs are definitely there within the NHS.

There are regular (clinical and non-clicical) chances available, and not all Trusts are the clusterfuck the press would have you believe.  If you're looking for a job, check the NHS jobs website and pm me the details - I'll advise on what you need to read up on, and what to emphasise in your application.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 7, 2015)

Corax said:


> I never had much response from this, so just thought I'd repost it two years down the line.
> 
> I work with a guy who joined two years ago in a admin role - minimum wage basically.  Band 2, £14k p/a.  He's now on a band 6 - £26k starting, increasing year on year up to 34.5 after 8.  The jobs are definitely there within the NHS.
> 
> There are regular (clinical and non-clicical) chances available, and not all Trusts are the clusterfuck the press would have you believe.  If you're looking for a job, check the NHS jobs website and pm me the details - I'll advise on what you need to read up on, and what to emphasise in your application.


 I've been wondering about working for NHS - I could certainly earn more than I do now. I like my job at the moment - but anytime people piss me off I like to look around - so thanks for that link.


----------



## zippyRN (Feb 7, 2015)

Corax said:


> I never had much response from this, so just thought I'd repost it two years down the line.
> 
> I work with a guy who joined two years ago in a admin role - minimum wage basically.  Band 2, £14k p/a.  He's now on a band 6 - £26k starting, increasing year on year up to 34.5 after 8.  The jobs are definitely there within the NHS.
> 
> There are regular (clinical and non-clicical) chances available, and not all Trusts are the clusterfuck the press would have you believe.  If you're looking for a job, check the NHS jobs website and pm me the details - I'll advise on what you need to read up on, and what to emphasise in your application.



 presumably over qualified  for the band 2 role ? 

internal applications   are often a way to 'fame and fortune'  as unless there;s a redeployment pool going on, internals get first  bite of the cherry


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

zippyRN said:


> presumably over qualified  for the band 2 role ?
> 
> internal applications   are often a way to 'fame and fortune'  as unless there;s a redeployment pool going on, internals get first  bite of the cherry



I fucking hate internal applicants


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2015)

zippyRN said:


> presumably over qualified  for the band 2 role ?
> 
> internal applications   are often a way to 'fame and fortune'  as unless there;s a redeployment pool going on, internals get first  bite of the cherry


Having had a recent chat with him, I think it was actually a band 3/4 - but still not exactly big bucks.  It was on a temp contract for 2 years, then he got made substantive and bumped up the pay grade.  He's earnt it in all honesty.  Similarly to my own skill set, he's a jack-of-all-trades and autodidactic.  With the gazillion targets and constant demand for 'change/improvement' in the NHS coming down from Westminster/DoH/Monitor/CQC/The TDA/CCGs/NHS England (can anyone tell me who's actually 'in charge' of running the NHS please...? None of us know... ) there's an ever present need for people who don't have set daily commitments necessarily, but can just get out on the front-line and talk to the staff, work out what's going wrong with the processes, patient pathways, staffing skillmix etc (anything and everything basically), link different silos within the organisation and facilitate a dialogue between them, and then propose a set of options along with costs, risks, and benefits (quality benefits as well as £££).

When people ask me what I "do" at the hospital, I'm at a loss to tell them to be honest.  "Stuff", is the most accurate answer I can come up with.

But anyway, opportunities are there at all levels.  More so at lower bandings, but once you're in, you can progress quickly if you prove your worth.  After leaving the private sector I took a big pay cut and joined as a MH support worker on a band 2.  A year later I was working as a "buyer" in NHS procurement on a band 3.  A year later I was tasked with implementing the new electronic requisitioning/ordering procurement catalogue on a 4.  A year later I was a contract negotiator on a band 5, I carried on in similar fashion until I spent 3 years as a band 7 Service Improvement Manager (jack-of-all-trades), and now I'm doing something similar but with a finance aspect to it a band up again.


poptyping said:


> I fucking hate internal applicants


Yeah, I don't "hate internal applicants" , but know what you mean and I hate this too.  There are quite often times when they know precisely who they're going to appoint internally, but HR policies oblige them to advertise it.  It wastes the time of the interviewers, but my heart really goes out to the external applicants, who have sometimes travelled a long way for the interview (as well as all their preparation), just so that an HR box can be ticked and the job be given to the person they were going to appoint all along.  It's not good.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 8, 2015)

Corax said:


> Yeah, I don't "hate internal applicants" , but know what you mean and I hate this too.  There are quite often times when they know precisely who they're going to appoint internally, but HR policies oblige them to advertise it.  It wastes the time of the interviewers, but my heart really goes out to the external applicants, who have sometimes travelled a long way for the interview (as well as all their preparation), just so that an HR box can be ticked and the job be given to the person they were going to appoint all along.  It's not good.


Dead right. I'm applying for a job right now with a local authority and all the time I'm wondering if it's really worth it because it'll probably go to some internal candidate anyway - but of course if you don't try you'll never know, obvs.


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Dead right. I'm applying for a job right now with a local authority and all the time I'm wondering if it's really worth it because it'll probably go to some internal candidate anyway - but of course if you don't try you'll never know, obvs.


There are exceptions of course. I was nailed on for a position dealing with mortality data, but another external applicant had worked for the company that produced that data.  If it wasn't for that applicant I would have had the job, but with them applying it was like trying to win a swimming competition against a fuckin dolphin.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2015)

couple of admin / data type jobs going with TSSA trade union on temp basis here

other than being a fairly recently joined member, don't know a lot about working for them - although aware they recently had their employees on strike over proposed redundancies.  the fact they have vacancies at the end of it makes me  a bit...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 20, 2015)

The Antarctic Heritage Trust are advertising for people to work for 5 months in Antarctica: http://www.ukaht.org/about-us/jobs



> Are you happy not to shower for up to a month, live in close proximity to three people and 2,000 smelly penguins for five months?  / – can you carry a big heavy box over slippery rocks and slushy snow whilst dodging penguins?



Get yer applications in by 27th February


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 4, 2015)

Producer role for Secret Cinema (ongoing)
http://www.secretcinema.org/recruitment/sc---prod.html


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Any programmers in the Bath area looking for work get in touch.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 10, 2015)

My employer has gone down the tubes so I'm looking for part time adminny/communicationsy/customer servicey type roles, preferably in the charity/non-profit sector, although most recent job was in software.

Or possibly casual work of some description.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Railway pub in Tulse Hill is looking for staff.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> My employer has gone down the tubes so I'm looking for part time adminny/communicationsy/customer servicey type roles, preferably in the charity/non-profit sector, although most recent job was in software.
> 
> Or possibly casual work of some description.



Sorry to hear this. Hope you've got something lined up by now. If not, I've got some recruitment agent contacts that I'd be happy to pass on x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 27, 2015)

Just heard that a receptionist at work has handed in her notice - London, Vauxhall area for a charity. 
Its part time evenings / weekends (approx 20 hours? not sure) so its very suitable for students or as a 2nd job. It's an easy job, in pleasant enviroment.
Anyway job isn't advertised yet as far as I know, and I dont think they have anyone ready to replace her. PM me if interested.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone looking for part-time driving work? Food charity Fareshare has a vacancy for 2 evenings a week. Based in Deptford, London living wage plus free sandwiches!

http://www.fareshare.org.uk/wp-cont...hare-Late-Driver-Job-Description-Mar-2015.pdf

Ignore the deadline - it's been extended.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2015)

Loads of jobs going @ StepChange, which is a debt charity. Advisors, software developers, the lot. Leeds/Newcastle/Chester

https://jobs.stepchange.org/vacancies.html


----------



## Cloo (Apr 21, 2015)

Friend mentioned on  FB this fixed term (til March 2016) press officer role for small family relationship charity, looks like it's part time:

http://www.oneplusone.org.uk/professionals/about-us/jobs/


----------



## Cloo (May 27, 2015)

Digital content editor at my place: https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view...908291,VSRPtargetId:51228480,VSRPcmpt:primary

Nice place to work, good team!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2015)

*Fair Funerals Campaign Officer
Join us in the fight against funeral poverty

About the role- 
Work within the UK’s only funeral poverty campaign to raise awareness of within low income households and to highlight positive steps that can be taken.
- Push the funeral industry for greater transparency and simpler pricing structures to maximise access to affordable funeral plans.
- Deliver a public education campaign, working with faith and community groups and charities.
- Improve the state’s response to people exposed to funeral poverty.


About us

Quaker Social Action is a charity and a limited company, founded in 1867, to address poverty and social exclusion in east London and beyond. We support 3,000 people each year with our award-winning projects. We recognise that people who live in poverty are the real poverty experts.

Further information

This salary in on NJC scale points 27-30. Your salary will be £27,103 for a full-time post (so £15,810 pro rata for a 21 hour week post). All appointments are made at bottom of scale. This is a fixed-term post until the end of December 2016.*


http://www.quakersocialaction.org.uk/Pages/FAQs/Category/work-for-us


----------



## Octet (Jun 11, 2015)

Christ’s College is a thriving 11-18 school serving the non-Christian and Christian community of Guildford, Woking and the surrounding areas. The Christian ethos of the College is grounded in respect. Every single learner, member of staff, parent and visitor is cherished as a unique individual created in the image of God, imago deo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Octet (Jun 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


 
Sorry I was trying to post a job up but got confused with my phone and managed to post up some blurb instead which looks a bit random on its own


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 18, 2015)

http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/view/399302?tsId=8

I'm on the Board of Trustees of the charity which is taking over the running of Stanley Halls in South Norwood. 

We are in the process of recruiting out first member of staff. Details on the attached link. 

Ask if you need to know more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2015)

The Marx Memorial Library is home to a unique collection of archives and books on Marxism, the trade union movement and the British left. For further information about the Library and its work please visit our website at http://www.marx-memorial-library.org/



We are currently looking for volunteers to work 1-2 days per week assisting with two major projects:

1.  The digitisation of our unique poster and newspaper collection. This is a great opportunity to work on a digitisation project on state of the art equipment from start to finish. Training provided.

2.  The cataloguing of some of our smaller archival collections. This is an excellent opportunity for graduates keen to gain pre-course experience, and for those already on the course who’d like to build on their cataloguing. Travel expenses will be covered and efforts will be made to ensure that candidates learn about a range of archival practice and procedures.



IT literacy, experience using Microsoft Excel, a familiarity with archive work and an interest in Marxism and the trade union movement are desirable.



For further details please contact Meirian Jump, Archivist at archives@mml.xyz


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2015)

An exciting opportunity has arisen for an enthusiastic and appropriately experienced individual to establish, promote, and manage a service incorporating all aspects of research data management at Nottingham Trent University (NTU). This is a permanent post at Grade H (£31,343 - £35,256 p.a.).



Working as part of the Library Research Team, you will manage the institutional data repository, including the monitoring of funder compliance and data reuse, and importantly, the support, development and implementation of research data management policy, and a user-shaped research data management service at NTU.  You will be responsible for shaping and developing the service and engaging proactively with NTU’s community of researchers. You will develop and deliver advice and training to researchers and research students in full life cycle research data management.



We are looking for someone with knowledge and experience of digital preservation and practices of research data management. You will have experience of providing strong user-focused services, ideally within a University research environment.



For informal enquiries, please contact Clifford Neal, Library Research Team Manager on +44 (0)115 8482841 or via email cliff.neal@ntu.ac.uk

Closing date: 23 August 2015

Interview date: 17 September 2015



For further details, see https://vacancies.ntu.ac.uk/displayjob.aspx?jobid=1701


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2015)

does any fucker actually read this thread?


----------



## Stig (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep, I do. 

I could do with upgrading my job to one which doesn't cause constant stress and irritation, so always on the lookout just in case.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 25, 2015)

Me too, need a job innit!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 25, 2015)

I read it though my main jobsearching is done through the Indeed website (indeed.co.uk) because that aggregates together adverts from all sorts of sources.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

We currently have two vacancies in Barnardo's Archives and Access to Records Services.  For further details please click on the links to our website.

Archive and Administration Officer - 29 hours per week (4 days)
http://www.barnardos.org.uk/jobs_cu...=Children's+Services&area=London&jobref=HO097


Volunteer Coordinator - 21.75 hours per week (3 days)
http://www.barnardos.org.uk/jobs_cu...=Children's+Services&area=London&jobref=HO099

Closing date: 3rd August 2015


----------



## Stig (Jul 28, 2015)

ooo, archive and admin very tempting, I'd be great at that but it would be a big wage drop. 

Might be worth it to enjoy my days instead of loathing them though... One to think about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2015)

The United Nations Mechanism for International Criminal Tribunals (MICT) has an vacancy for an Archivist in The Hague.  For full details about the job, follow the link on the MICT website:  *http://www.unmict.org/en/recruitment*.

For information about the MICT and the Archives of the International Criminal Tribunals, see the MICT website:  *http://www.unmict.org/en/about/archives-international-criminal-tribunals*.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

The Essex Record Office is recruiting to two posts relating to digitisation of recordings in the Essex Sound and Video Archive. These are:


·  Sound and Video Digitiser: part-time (3 days a week), fixed-term, funded by the Heritage Lottery Fund as part of the ‘You Are Hear: sound and a sense of place’ project.


·  Technical Support Assistant (Sound and Video): part-time (2 days a week), permanent


Candidates are welcome to apply for one or both roles. You can find details of both posts by clicking on this link: http://www.workingforessex.com/list.aspx?keywords=sound


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> An exciting opportunity has arisen for an enthusiastic and appropriately experienced individual to establish, promote, and manage a service incorporating all aspects of research data management at Nottingham Trent University (NTU). This is a permanent post at Grade H (£31,343 - £35,256 p.a.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know at least two urbanites this would involve working with!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I know at least two urbanites this would involve working with!


oh  i thought someone might like it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

Hull University Archives is looking for two archivists to join its team.


The Hull History Centre (HHC) brings together the staff and collections from Hull City Archives, Hull Local Studies Library and Hull University Archives and has welcomed over 175,000 visitors since it opened in January 2010. With a reputation for innovation, HHC has in the past secured Archive Pacesetter awards for born-digital archives and thematic approach to cataloguing backlogues. Hull City Archives won a national Volunteering Award in 2013 for its Second World War project.  The Centre has developed an active programme for audience development and outreach that currently embraces the online and physical worlds through cookery, Lego and Minecraft.


The University Archives are currently hosting an archives trainee through The National Archives Transforming Archives programme. The University Archives are part of the Library and Learning Innovation team at the University. The Brynmor Jones Library has recently completed a £28m redevelopment project to create a modern and flexible learning and teaching environment for students. In 2017 Hull will be the UK City of Culture, with the History Centre and its collections expected to play a key part in this year-long festival. 


*Assistant Archivist (permanent, full time)*
The post-holder will be involved in the sorting, appraising and cataloguing of paper and born-digital collections and will assist the University Archivist to develop and strengthen the archive's holdings.  As a member of the wider HHC team you will contribute to an active and dynamic public service involving enquiries and public searchroom duty including on Saturday's as part of a rota


The post-holder will actively engage with academics from across the university and deliver seminars and workshops highlighting and promoting the collections held by all partners at HHC. You will also contribute to HHC's work as it seeks Archives Accreditation in 2016.

You will be confident in using technology including the use of CALM for cataloguing, the digitisation of material for public enquiries or exhibitions, writing for the Centre's website and blog and engaging new audiences through social media.  You will be an advocate of audience engagement, contributing to our ongoing programme of talks, events and exhibitions.


*Project Archivist (fixed term contract, full time) *
This is a fixed-term post (8 months) to undertake the sorting and cataloguing of the archives of the Association of Chief Police Officers which has recently been donated to the university archives.  The records, which cover the period 1920-2015, reflect the organisation’s role as a forum for senior police officers to share ideas and experiences to shape and develop strategic policies on a wide range of policing matters.The post holder will be expected to contribute to professional activities at the Centre including related collections development and outreach activities but will not be expected to supervise the public searchroom.


*Candidates can apply for both positions through one application – all candidates should clearly state on the application form which job(s) you are applying for.*

Job Ref: LL0028

Salary: £26,274 to £31,342 per annum


To discuss these roles informally please contact Simon Wilson, University Archivist on 01482 317502 or by email tos.wilson@hull.ac.uk 

*Applications are to be submitted by 14th August, with interviews to be held on Monday 14th September 2015.*



Further details including Job Descriptions and Roles can be found at https://jobs.hull.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=LL0028


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm looking for someone based anywhere in Europe that speaks fluent spanish or Italian as well as english.

It's for a european project about academic identifiers for people and things.  Would suit someone who understands academic publishing, libraries and/or research data.  Someone who is technical but good with people or someone who's good with people and slightly technical.  

Work from home, decent wages.   

If that's your bag, PM me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

LIBRARY AND EDUCATION TECHNOLOGY MANAGER

BAND 7

This is an exciting opportunity to contribute to the development of Knowledge and Library Services across a large NHS Trust with a focus on delivering excellent patient care.

We’re looking for an experienced, qualified librarian with vision and enthusiasm to help us develop Knowledge and Library Services for Barts Health NHS Trust. We need someone who can work with a range of multi-disciplinary staff to ensure they get the best service to support their information needs.

You will be responsible for the delivery of library services on 2 sites and work with the Associate Director of Knowledge Services and the Knowledge and Library Services team to support patient care, research and continuing professional development through provision of professional library services across the Trust.

You will ensure the effective delivery of Knowledge and Library Services across the Trust by:


Managing and developing the service in line with the KLS strategy and with Trust staff needs
Ensuring the quality and performance of the service
Managing the collection of resources, both paper and electronic
Contributing to an innovative approach to Knowledge and Library Services delivery.
You will also be responsible for managing a team of 2 education technology specialists with the purpose of delivering the Education Academy’s vision and service through technology enhanced learning.

As well as a first degree or postgraduate qualification in Library and Information Studies, you’ll need at least two years’ experience of working in library services. Ideally you’ll have some experience of the NHS, but it’s more important to have the ideas, energy and communication skills to ensure library services are known and used by staff from across the Trust.

You will be based at Whipps Cross Hospital, but will be expected to spend time at Newham University Hospital, The Royal London Hospital and other Trust sites.

Informal enquiries will be welcomed by telephone; please contact:

Helen Alper, Associate Director of Knowledge Services 07415 208834



*The jobs is advertised on NHS Jobs with reference  259-CORP4828JM*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

Following team changes at University of Southampton Library we are recruiting a new full time permanent post of Associate Director (Content, Collections and Discovery) at MSA Level 6:  Salary  £47,328 to £59,486.  I would be grateful if you would draw this to the attention of colleagues who may be interested in this senior management opportunity. Please note amendment to the closing date which is now 17th August 2015.



The Associate Director (Content, Collections & Discovery) leads the  strategic development of physical and electronic content and collections in support of the portfolio of academic programmes and research and is the senior manager of the following work areas (approx. 40 staff) 1) Procurement (acquisition processes) for library electronic resources and physical collections,  2) Digital discovery and access through development of catalogues and discovery tools, including teams responsible for cataloguing and metadata development,

3) Digitisation of locally held content for internal and external projects4) Specialist advice relating to content development for learning, teaching and research, including support for operational support for development of the research repository6) Physical management of the collections including stock editing and relocation as needed.



Professionally qualified with excellent team work, interpersonal and technical skills, you will have senior management and leadership experience, sound knowledge of developments in academic publishing, and an understanding of relevant IT systems, e-resource management and procurement. You will have an inclusive management style and you will enjoy working with our varied user communities and suppliers on the development of innovative approaches, the evaluation and enhancement of our resources and services.



Full details and online application form are on the University of Southampton Job Opportunities:



https://jobs.soton.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=596515KX



Closing date 17th August 2015.



For an informal discussion please contact  Libsecs@southampton.ac.uk who will arrange for a discussion with Jane Savidge University Librarian or Richard Wake Deputy Librarian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2015)

The following job opportunity is now available at the Heritage Motor Centre at Gaydon near Warwick.

*BRITISH MOTOR INDUSTRY HERITAGE TRUST*

*Job Title:* Archive Assistant Traineeship

*Salary:* £17,500 per annum (with optional workplace pension scheme)

*Duration: *18 months

*Reports to: *Archivist

*Closing Date for Applications: *17 August 2015

*Overview of the role*

The British Motor Industry Heritage Trust (BMIHT) has received funding from Arts Council England (ACE) to offer opportunities for trainees. This post will last for 18 months and provide experience in all types of professional archive work.

The post offers an excellent opportunity for those who wish to gain experience of working in the archive sector but who currently face a barrier to obtaining an entry level post. Examples of such obstacles could be lack of relevant experience or postgraduate qualifications, scarcity of available posts in this field, personal circumstances, financial difficulties, the effects of redundancy or a change in career. We also encourage applications from those who are currently under-represented throughout this sector nationally, for example members of minority ethnic groups or people with disabilities.

Trainees will benefit from involvement with a full range of archive tasks, from the ‘behind-the-scenes’ sorting, organising, and cataloguing of historic material, to the more public-facing role of assisting researchers using our Reading Room service.

*Who would benefit most from this traineeship?*

All postgraduate archive courses require that candidates gain significant experience of working in an archive before they apply. This traineeship is specifically designed to offer candidates the work experience they will need before they can put themselves forward for professional training. It is not aimed at (but does not exclude) anyone who already has extensive experience of working in an archive, who is already qualified, or who is already enrolled on a distance learning course.

The role is not intended to lead to permanent employment with the BMIHT Archive. Trainees will be encouraged to seek other training, employment and career opportunities at the end of the programme.

*Objectives of the role*

To assist with the sorting, organisation, boxing and labelling of all types of archive material.
To assist with documentation and cataloguing. This will include training in the use of our in-house cataloguing computer system. This will give the post-holder a working knowledge of essential standards such as ISAD(G) and ISAAR(CPF) which are used in archives throughout the UK.
To assist with environmental monitoring of storage areas and learn about the conditions required by archive material. This will enable the trainee to gain an understanding of the archive storage standard PD.5454.

To assist in making appointments for researchers who wish to access original archive material by using our Reading Room, and to help in producing and re-shelving material at the start and end of visits.
To undertake any other duties commensurate with the role.
*Person Specification:*

*Essential*

Undergraduate degree level or equivalent.
Eagerness to train and gain experience in an archive environment with the aspiration to pursue a career in archives.
Understanding of the nature and purpose of archives. 
Excellent interpersonal skills.
Flexible, organised, self-motivated and reliable.
Good written and spoken English.
Attention to detail and accuracy.
Excellent communication skills, including the ability to produce written reports.
Ability to work with the public and enthusiasts.
Ability to work as part of a team and independently.
Full driving licence preferably with own vehicle (HMC is difficult to access by public transport).
Computer-literate, competent with Microsoft Office or similar applications and used to working with websites and social media.
*Desirable*

Volunteer experience in the heritage sector.
Experience with databases, though training will be provided.
Interest in the history of the motor industry and industrial/business/social history in general.
Willingness to contribute to social media and blogs as part of the archive team.
Any offer of appointment will be subject to satisfactory references and a medical questionnaire.




*Please apply with CV and covering letter in the first instance, outlining your qualifications for the job and your reasons for applying to:
Julie Tant, Resilience Project Co-ordinator.
Email: jtant@heritage-motor-centre.co.uk 
Address: Heritage Motor Centre, Banbury Road, Gaydon, Warwick, CV35 0BJ*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2015)

*Black Cultural Archives in Brixton needs you
Are you enthusiastic, talented and reliable?
The Collections team are recruiting for volunteers now!*

These are exciting times for Black Cultural Archive as we celebrate our one year anniversary at the Black Heritage Centre in Brixton. We run a busy schools, young people and public and exhibitions programme.  Our unique archive collection feeds into a variety of these activities.  We are working to make sure all of our current documents and donations are listed and catalogued ready for our visitors to access and use. We are working hard to ensure our visitors receive a warm welcome and have an enjoyable experience within the new gallery, learning centre, archive and library, courtyard, cafe and gift shop. It is important that we make our facilities and public programme more accessible, and the Black Heritage Centre need great people to help work towards success and sustainability.

Our purpose is to promote, support and develop creativity and this applies to our volunteers and staff as well as our visitors. We champion diversity and equal opportunities and are committed to the professional development of all our volunteers and staff.

We are seeking to recruit a number of highly motivated, talented and diverse individuals, with time, energy, and a keen interest in Black history, heritage and culture, who have the necessary proven experience to carry out their chosen role, an can ensure a commitment to a one-year agreement and live within an easy distance from the Heritage centre.

The different roles available are all within the Collections Team and are listed further below. As a Collections volunteer you will work directly with the Collections Manager and the Assistant Archivist.

Our Volunteers will help to promote our vision and help work towards a world class cultural heritage organisation.
*
Black Cultural Archives will offer you:*

·  A sense of fulfilment

·  Training and induction

·  An opportunity to develop new skills

·  A change to meet wide range of visitors and participants

·  Appraisal meetings

·  An appreciation of your involvement and commitment to the organization

*Candidates essentially should have:*

·Experience and ability to work with people across a range of abilities, ages, outcomes and settings

·Good spoken, written and communication skills

·Experience of Microsoft Office

·Knowledge or a keen interest in Black History

·Willing to undertake a CRB check if required


*About Black Cultural Archives*

Black Cultural Archives is a charity and company limited by guarantee dedicated to collecting, preserving and celebrating the history of Black people in the UK. In Spring 2014, we opened the first national Black Heritage Centre in the UK, in Windrush Square, Brixton. This building development provides a permanent home for our collection of historic material with a strong public programme of outreach, exhibitions, education and events relating to Black Britain and the African Diaspora.



*HOW TO APPLY*

If you would like to apply for any of the volunteer roles in Collections (listed below), then please submit an email of interest to archives@bcaheritage.org.ukand add *Collections Volunteer Email of Interest *in the subject heading. More information regarding the specific role and an application form will then be sent to you.


·  Records Management

·  Reading Room Explainer

·  Transcription (Oral History)

·  Collections Care

·  Catalogue Improvement


Should you have any further questions, please email archives@bcaheritage.org.uk


*Closing date and time*: deadline extended now until Friday 14th August 2015 at 2pm

*Interviews:* Tuesday 17th of August 2015

*Training: *September 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2015)

Reference: QMUL6488

Job title: Project Conservator – The Royal London Hospital Archives

Department: Institute of Health Sciences Education

Salary: £25,727 - £31,735, pro rata

Contract: Full-time, fixed-term (6 months) Closing date: 23rd August 2015



Thanks to the support of the Wellcome Trust’s Research Resources in Medical History programme, The Royal London Hospital Archives are seeking an experienced conservator to work with archival records relating to the treatment of sexually transmitted infections during the 20th century.



The post holder will be responsible for the cleaning, re-packaging and monitoring of a range of archive materials which are to be catalogued and digitised by a project team. Conservation reports and information will be inputted onto a Calm database and material will be prepared for digitisation. The conservator will also assist in costing and purchasing of conservation materials and will make recommendations for the better preservation of a range of records and illustrations. The Archives have a dedicated conservation studio, recently established as part of a Wellcome Trust funded project and the conservator will work as part of a team of fellow professionals.



Candidates must have a recognised qualification in archives conservation and must be able to demonstrate their eligibility to work in the UK in accordance with the Immigration, Asylum and Nationality Act 2006. Where required this may include entry clearance or continued leave to remain under the Points Based Immigration Scheme.



For full details of the main duties and responsibilities of the role and the required knowledge, skills and experience please refer to the job profile.



Application enquiries can be directed to:  recruitment@qmul.ac.uk Informal enquiries regarding details of the post can be directed to rlharchives@bartshealth.nhs.uk or tel. 02074804823



To apply, please visit the Queen Mary University of London Human Resources website on http://www.jobs.qmul.ac.uk and search for the appropriate reference number.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2015)

The Metropolitan Museum of Art - Assistant for Archival Processing/Archives Department

Under the direction of the Managing Archivist and Senior Associate for Archival Processing, the Assistant for Archival Processing will be responsible for arranging, describing and cataloging the Charles James archive held by the Museum's Costume Institute.  The incumbent will arrange, re-house, and describe records; enter information into Archivists' Toolkit database; assist with the creation of a detailed online finding aid and catalog record; and other duties as assigned. This is a 24-month position.

·  Process materials and arrange records to file-level and re-house records in archival folders.

·  Enter folder titles and other collection metadata into Archivists' Toolkit database.

·  Assist with preparation of finding aid and catalogue record.

·  Assist with promotion of availability of the collection via art history, fashion history, and archival list-servs, blogs and social media.


Requirements and Qualifications:

Experience and Skills:

·  1 years of experience processing archives, personal papers or manuscripts.

·  Familiarity with Archivists' Toolkit or similar databases.

·  Familiarity with archival processing and descriptive standards including DACS, EAD and MARC-XML.

·  Basic knowledge of the preservation and conservation practices for historical records.

·  Strong writing and historical research skills.

·  Masters Degree in Library Science, Information Science, Art History or History/Archival Management, with coursework or equivalent experience in archival processing


Please send cover letter, resume, and salary history to careers@metmuseum.org with “Assistant  for Archival Processing/Archives Department” in the subject line.


The Metropolitan Museum of Art provides equal opportunity to all employees and applicants for employment without regard to race, color, religion, creed, sex, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, age, mental or physical disability, pregnancy, alienage or citizenship status, marital status or domestic partner status, genetic information, genetic predisposition or carrier status, gender identity, HIV status, military status and any other category protected by law in all employment decisions, including but not limited to recruitment, hiring, compensation, training and apprenticeship, promotion, upgrading, demotion, downgrading, transfer, lay-off and termination, and all other terms and conditions of employment.  AmeriCorps, Peace Corps, and national service alumni encouraged to apply.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2015)

*We’re recruiting! Apply now to join the team that will deliver our exciting new arts and heritage project - ‘Lest We Forget’: World War 1 – Refugees Then and Now.*

Scottish Refugee Council is offering a number of exciting professional roles for enthusiastic and committed individuals to join the project team for our new arts and heritage project ‘Lest We Forget’: World War 1 – Refugees Then and Now.

*About the project*

The Heritage Lottery Fund has awarded funding to Scottish Refugee Council to deliver a new arts and heritage project, ‘Lest We Forget’, with a range of exciting heritage, cultural and community partners.

‘Lest We Forget’ brings together both new and established Scots to discover and document the heritage of the arrival, reception and experiences of Belgian refugees in Scotland during the First World War from 1914 – 1918. As well as uncovering the past, the project will discover the participants own experiences and understanding of integration today, with a view to shaping that of future New Scots. 

The engagement process will involve training and learning delivered by the project team as well as providing access to external conferences, workshops with cultural professionals and museum visits. It will involve an asset based and learner centred approach where the participants ‘self-agency’ will be encouraged e.g. pursuing research independently, as well as during the workshops.

The project will culminate in an exhibition of heritage learning, including oral histories, archive materials, objects and photographs and presentation of a documentary film at a central Glasgow venue, during Refugee Festival Scotland in June 2016.

*Join the project team*

We are currently recruiting a number of exciting professional roles for the project team including:

·  Heritage Learning Facilitator

·  Heritage Learning Project Co-ordinator

·  Documentary Filmmaker

In addition we are offering two volunteer roles:


Heritage Learning Volunteer Photographer 
Arts & Heritage Learning Volunteer
*How to apply*
To apply, please send your CV, a covering letter outlining how your experience, skills and training match the role and skills required for this post and two references who can confirm your suitability for the role. Send to: Suzi Maciver, Arts & Cultural Development Officer at *arts@scottishrefugeecouncil.org.uk. 
Closing date to apply is Friday 28 August at 5pm.

Interviews will be held on Wednesday 9 and Thursday 10 September.


Participate 

Please encourage service users to come along to our participatory workshops (running from October – December 2015).

They’ll have the opportunity to:


Discover and learn more about the experiences of Belgian refugees and their host communities during the First World War from 1914 – 1918.
Share their own experiences and understanding of integration today, with a view to shaping that of future New Scots.
Visit museums, cultural centres, libraries and attend conferences in Glasgow and around Scotland.
Gain skills in researching and documenting heritage, conducting interviews and capturing their discoveries through photography, film, visual arts and storytelling.
Meet new people and contribute to learning in their communities.
We will provide: interpreters, caring costs, refreshments and travel expenses.

No experience is necessary and we especially welcome refugees and asylum seekers. Workshops will take place from October – December 2015.

You can also contact us if you are a community group or organisation working with asylum seekers and refugees and would like us to deliver a taster workshop with your group.

For more information and to book places please contact Suzi arts@scottishrefugeecouncil.org.uk / 0141 248 9799.



*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2015)

The University of Liverpool is seeking to appoint a Research Data Manager (http://www.liv.ac.uk/working/jobvacancies/currentvacancies/management_and_professional/a-588351/) to work on advocacy, training and RDM policy issues, and a Research Data Management Officer (http://www.liv.ac.uk/working/jobvacancies/currentvacancies/management_and_professional/a-588352/) to provide key technical support for our researchers’ data management requirements.



Full details and application forms are available at the links provided, and brief further information on each post is given below. The closing date for both posts is *Friday 28th August, 17:00 BST*.



*Research Data Manager*

You will join the Academic Liaison section in the University Library working in the Research Support Team, reporting to the Research Support Lead. You will lead the Library’s support for Research Data Management and play a vital role in offering consultation and technical support to researchers recording or publishing their datasets through the University’s Data Catalogue. You should have a degree (or equivalent qualification or relevant professional experience) and experience of team working in a busy library, IT or research support service environment. You will have the ability to communicate detailed and complex information effectively with a wide range of people. Experience of working in data management or liaison work in an academic or research institution would be advantageous.



*Research Data Management Officer*

You will join the Academic Liaison section in the University Library working in the Research Support Team, reporting to the Research Support Lead. You will assist the Research Data Manager and play a key role providing technical support to researchers recording or publishing their datasets through the University’s Data Catalogue. Working with the Research Data Manager, you will help establish procedures and standards for the University’s Data Catalogue, and provide training where necessary. You should have a degree (or equivalent qualification or relevant professional experience) and the ability to communicate detailed and complex information effectively to a wide range of people. Familiarity with the research data lifecycle, together with knowledge of issues and challenges related to the management of research data, is also essential.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2015)

Reminder - please note the closing date has been extended.



Dorset History Centre, Dorchester

September 2015 to February 2016

26 weeks - 30hrs/week

National minimum wage



Following a very successful internship last year, Dorset History Centre are seeking a Digital Resources Intern:



(i)  To digitise and record archive material to facilitate its preservation and accessibility.

(ii)  To assist professional staff in the preservation of archives and local studies collections.

(iii)  To assist in making archives and local studies collections available for study by the operation of public search room facilities.

(iv)  To assist in the supply of information to History Centre customers.

(v)  To enable the post-holder to acquire experience and knowledge of the work of an archive and professional archivist.



This is an opportunity for a graduate to gain experience in digitising mid 20th century photographic resources for long term preservation and creative innovative access. 



You will be interested in the use of computer technology for long term preservation, be methodical and organised and able to work with a range of people. This is suitable for a graduate interested in a future career as an archivist or other heritage or information-related profession. For further information about Dorset History Centre: www.dorsetforyou.com/dorsethistorycentre



This paid internship has been created as part of the Creative Employment Programme. The Creative Employment Programme is an Arts Council England fund to support the creation of traineeships, formal apprenticeship and paid internship opportunities in England for unemployed young people wishing to pursue a career in the arts and cultural sector. You can find out more at: http://creative-employment.co.uk/the-creative-employment-programme. Candidates must be aged 18-24 and claiming Jobseeker's Allowance. This position is paid at the appropriate National Minimum Wage hourly rate.



For a full job description and person specification, please email: archives@dorsetcc.gov.uk For further information or an informal chat, please contact: Jacqui Halewood, Principal Archivist, Dorset History Centre

T: 01305 250550



Closing date: Tuesday 1 September 2015

Interviews: Wednesday 9 September 2015

Start: W/b 14th September 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2015)

Lambeth Palace Library

Assistant Archivist (Cataloguing)

£24,309 p.a. probationary rate rising to £25,880 p.a. 

18.5-month fixed term contract, full-time



You will be cataloguing archives using CALM for archives software for web delivery via the Library’s online catalogue. Working to agreed timescales, you’ll assist with planning to keep project targets and report progress. You will also develop a working knowledge of the archives in order to promote use of the Library’s collections.



The collections to be catalogued are the papers of the Charismatic clergyman Michael Harper (c.1962-2000), records of the Church of England’s Council on Foreign Relations (c.1933-1981), and records of the Parish and People movement (c.1949-2000).



With a professional qualification in archives management, you should also have good IT skills and excellent oral and written communication skills. You should have the ability to work independently and methodically, meeting project deadlines while showing attention to detail.



For further information about the Library, please visit our website: http://www.lambethpalacelibrary.org



To apply, please visit https://www.jobtrain.co.uk/prospectus/displayjob.aspx?jobid=173

or call 0844 880 5154 quoting ref: C3734-59-1



Closing date: Friday 04 September 2015

Interviews: Wednesday 25 September 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2015)

Transport for London has a vacancy for an Information and Records Manager.  For full details about this job opportunity, including closing date for applications, please follow the below link:

https://tfl.taleo.net/careersection/external/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=016695


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2015)

*JOB VACANCY: RECORDS MANAGER – CLOSING 18THAUGUST*

*Job Reference: 376-D441*

Employer:

Rotherham Doncaster and South Humber NHS Foundation Trust

Department:

Information Governance

Location:

Doncaster

Salary:

£26,041 to £34,876 pa

Closing date:

18/08/2015

Shortlisting:

  20/8/2015

Interviews:

w/c   31/8/2015


37.5 HOURS, PERMANENT

An opportunity has arisen for an innovative and highly motivated individual to join the Information Governance Team. The post holder will be responsible for the effective and appropriate management of records within Rotherham Doncaster & South Humber NHS Foundation Trust.

This is a key post within the Trust and you will play an important role in ensuring the Trust complies with all aspects of record keeping.

To be successful in this demanding role you should have previous experience in management, preferably within the NHS with a proven track record. You will also have excellent communication, interpersonal, leadership and change management skills.

The post holder will be required to travel throughout the Trust, therefore access to transport and the ability to travel within the required geographical area is desirable

The post holder will work closely with the Information Governance Manager in ensuring the Trust complies with its statutory duty to implement the record keeping requirements within the Information Governance Toolkit.

The successful applicant will have extensive knowledge and experience of records management practices and principles, systems, standards and processes and either already has or is willing to complete professional body IRMS accreditation and/or IHRIM diploma.

For further information about this post please contact Emily Overton on 01302 796521 or Sue Meakin on 01302 796189

http://www.jobs.nhs.uk/xi/vacancy/c65f5c2358f9799eab836212d469be28/?vac_ref=913856203


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

The Geological Society is seeking to appoint two Library Assistants on a 3-month contract to provide support to the Library team working on a major collection management project.



Salary details on application.



The Geological Society has one of the finest Earth science libraries in the world, featuring over 300,000 volumes of books and serials and 40,000 maps. It is a collection of national importance covering all aspects of the geological sciences.



Please visit our website for more details http://www.geolsoc.org.uk



For further information about this post please go to our ‘Job listings’ web page



To apply, please send a full CV (giving details of two referees) and a covering letter explaining how you meet the pre-requisites outlined in the job description by post to Fabienne Michaud, The Geological Society of London, Burlington House, Piccadilly, London, W1J 0BG or via email: Fabienne.Michaud@geolsoc.org.uk



The closing date for applications is Friday 28 August.



Interviews will be on Thursday 10 September.





*Fabienne Michaud*

*Library and Information Services Manager*



Email: Fabienne.Michaud@geolsoc.org.uk

Tel: +44 (0)20 7432 0962

Fax: +44 (0)20 7494 0579

Web: www.geolsoc.org.uk



The Geological Society

Burlington House

Piccadilly

London

W1J 0BG


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

Ofqual, the regulator for examinations and qualifications has a vacancy for a new important role in the Information Management team based in Coventry.


For full details about this job opportunity, please follow the link below:

http://jobs.theguardian.com/job/614...ormation-assurance/?LinkSource=PremiumListing


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

Dear all,

The Theatres Trust is currently looking for a Library and Archive Volunteer who is able to volunteer at the Trust’s offices in central London one day a week.

The majority of the Library and Archive Volunteer’s time will be spent listing library books and archive material (primarily postcards, photographs and files of correspondence) in Microsoft Excel, but there will also be the chance to get involved in other aspects of library and archive work depending on the interests of the volunteer. This could include outreach, digitisation, enquiry research and using the Trust’s image management system.

For further details and how to apply please see our website:http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/about/jobs/other-opportunities

Best wishes,

Stephanie



Stephanie Rolt
Records Officer

The Theatres Trust
22 Charing Cross Road
London
WC2H 0QL

T: 020 7836 8591

www.theatrestrust.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2015)

Vacancy: Senior Archivist (Maternity Cover)



Location: Wolverhampton



Employer: Wolverhampton City Council



Closing Date for Applications: 27 August 2015



Grade 7

£33,857 - £38,405 per annum

37 hours per week

Fixed Term Contract covering Maternity Leave until June 2016



An exciting opportunity has arisen for an Archivist to manage Wolverhampton’s award-winning City Archives service.


You will be skilled in engaging diverse communities and know how to make Wolverhampton’s important archive collections accessible to local people, through actively supporting the cultural learning team’s work with schools, community groups, volunteers, and lifelong learners.


You will play a key role in shaping and contributing to cultural development and participation in the city, providing an excellent visitor experience, alongside your enthusiasm for the fascinating history of the city and wider Black Country.


You will ensure that the Archives Service meets accredited standards and the Council’s statutory duties are fulfilled, within agreed policies and strategies.


You will be responsible for the care, preservation and promotion of the archives and local studies collections as part of the Council’s community learning strategy.


We are committed to equality and diversity and positively welcome applications from all sectors of the community.



Key requirements:

You will be educated to postgraduate degree level and demonstrate excellent management, communication and organisational skills.



Additional information:

For more information please contact Tess Radcliffe, Cultural Learning and Participation Manager, on (01902) 552033, alternatively Tess.Radcliffe@wolverhampton.gov.uk


We will notify you of the outcome of your application as soon as possible after the closing date.



For more details and a job description and person specification: http://www.wmjobs.co.uk/careers/det...etId=54694&id=QO0FK026203F3VBQB796GF60U&lg=UK


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2015)

Just a reminder there's still time to apply for the Library and Education Technology Manager post at Barts.  NHS jobs  259-CORP4828JM<https://www.jobs.nhs.uk/xi/emp_vaca...ssion=1&include_expired=1&origin=applications>



If you'd like to apply but are concerned about the closing date please contact me and we may be able to extend the date a little.

e2a: don't contact ME i don't have anything to do with it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2015)

University of Sheffield
Job Reference Number: UOS011326
Job Title: Head of Research Services & Scholarly Communication
http://bit.ly/1En1ypV
Faculty: Professional Services
Department: The University Library
Salary: Grade 9
£48,743 - £54,841 per annum.
Potential to progress to £63,552 per annum through sustained exceptional
contribution.
Closing Date: 1st September 2015


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr Pickman you are doing a great public service for archivists. Shame we're not all archivistists. 
How long does it take to retrain?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Mr Pickman you are doing a great public service for archivists. Shame we're not all archivistists.
> How long does it take to retrain?


a couple of years but i am also posting entry level jobs for the archive world. and library jobs too.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2015)

It's a busy industry!


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 17, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I know at least two urbanites this would involve working with!


Ask them if there are any other jobs going there...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> *We’re recruiting! Apply now to join the team that will deliver our exciting new arts and heritage project - ‘Lest We Forget’: World War 1 – Refugees Then and Now.*
> 
> Scottish Refugee Council is offering a number of exciting professional roles for enthusiastic and committed individuals to join the project team for our new arts and heritage project ‘Lest We Forget’: World War 1 – Refugees Then and Now.
> 
> ...


I take it that Refugees still get funding up norf?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> I take it that Refugees still get funding up norf?


not received a subsequent email saying 'we're gone the way of the kids company' so should still be extant.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 18, 2015)

ricbake said:


> Would you buy a used car from this man?
> View attachment 64210


No worse than buying one at auction. Does it have it's own motor, or has he put that in his tipper transit?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2015)

i'm aware of a couple of S London jobs going -

an accounts assistant sort of thing (about 24K-ish, some relevant experience wanted), SW London 

and a stores job involving fork lift driving.  early / late shifts, S London locations.

Feel free to PM for more info.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

New Positions at Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI)


RCSI is seeking to recruit for two new positions:


*1.  Associate Librarian Library Services Delivery (appointment at Sub Librarian grade)*

The Associate Librarian Library Services Delivery is a member of the library management team and is responsible for developing and delivering strategy, policy and programming within three key areas of activity: Customer Services & Communications; Systems Support & Development; and Information Resources Management. This is a new position arising from a restructuring and offers an ambitious and energetic individual a significant opportunity to shape and evolve the role.


2.  *Customer Services and Communications Coordinator (appointment at Assistant Librarian grade)*

The Customer Services and Communications Coordinator will play a key role in developing and delivering new and enhanced library services to RCSI students and staff. Working collaboratively with other library staff s/he will have responsibility for day to day delivery and quality of front line services including coordinating a team of paraprofessional staff to provide front of house customer services in a new library currently under construction, and coordinating communication & advertising of library services. This is a new position which offers an ambitious and motivated individual a significant opportunity to shape and evolve the role.


For further details and to apply for either position please use the RCSI Careers Portal at https://cloud.corehr.com/pls/rcsili...rch_form?p_company=1000&P_internal_external=E  or http://www.rcsi.ie/careers


Informal enquiries to Mags Browne, Human Resources Department on +353 (1) 4022528 (email: magsbrowne@rcsi.ie).  Specific enquiries about the post can be addressed directly to Kate Kelly, Chief Librarian on +353 (0)1 402 2412 (email: katekelly@rcsi.ie).


*Closing date for both positions: September 4th*


----------



## scifisam (Aug 25, 2015)

Will you please stop posting random jobs? You've made this thread pretty much unusable. For random jobs people can search Monster, etc, on their own; this is more for personal recommendations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear all,


We are in the process of setting up a new team to support student learning development and we are looking to appoint an Academic Engagement & Skills Development Manager to lead a new team which includes Academic Engagement Librarians and the Learning & Skills Development Group. I would be grateful if you would draw this post to the attention of  colleagues who may be interested. 


The Academic Engagement and Skills Development Manager will lead Library engagement with University of Southampton Faculties and will extend library involvement in support for student learning and skills development from a new hub in the Hartley Library. The post reports to Jane Stephenson, the Associate Director (Students, Skills and Education) 


This is an exciting time to join the University due to the arrival of our new VC in October 2015, strong growth in student numbers, and ambitious plans for the development of the library’s role.


Full details and online application form are on the University of Southampton Job Opportunities:


https://jobs.soton.ac.uk/VM/Applications.aspx?jobId=11146


Salary:  £36,309- £45,954


Closing date: 10th September 2015


To arrange for an informal discussion about the role with Jane Savidge Director of Library Services or Jane Stephenson Associate Director (Students Education & Skills) please contact Libsecs@soton.ac.uk


Thank you


Jane


Jane Savidge

Director of Library Services & University Arts Strategy Coordinator

University of Southampton Library

Highfield

Southampton

SO17 1BJ


Tel: (External) +44(0)23 8059 2677

Mob: 07825 073563

Fax +44(0)23 8059 5451

Email: J.C.Savidge@soton.ac.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 25, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Will you please stop posting random jobs? You've made this thread pretty much unusable. For random jobs people can search Monster, etc, on their own; this is more for personal recommendations.


I think Mr Pickman is personally recommending us all to become archivists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2015)

Two full-time fixed term posts - Creative Lead and Digital Data Curator - have become available at the Digital Repository of Ireland, Dublin, on the Inspiring Ireland 1916 project.


Please find the announcement and job spec at this link: http://dri.ie/vacancies-dri


Closing date: 9th September 2015

Interviews are anticipated to take place between 16th-18th September 2015 in Dublin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2015)

The Roald Dahl Museum and Story Centre is looking for a wondercrump Archive Assistant.



The Archive Assistant will support the Collections department during the Museum's exciting year celebrating ‘Roald Dahl 100’: the centenary of Roald Dahl’s birth in 2016.



This post is designed as a trainee position for someone with a good first degree who is looking for a range of experience before undertaking a qualification in Archives and Records Management. It is a part-time, fixed-term post starting in December 2015 until the end of August 2016. The post-holder will assist the archivist with handling enquiries and research requests using the Museum’s collections which primarily consist of Roald Dahl’s archive of personal and literary papers. Additional duties will include cataloguing work, producing transcripts of our audio-visual collections and continuing our digitisation programme, as well as assisting with preparations for the centenary. There will also be the opportunity to attend relevant training courses.



£15,762 per annum, pro-rata, for 22.5 hours per week.

Pension: employer contributions at the rate of 6% on gross salary after 3 months.

28 days holiday plus Bank Holidays, pro-rata.



For an application form and further details please visit our website at: http://www.roalddahl.com/global/jobs/archive-assistant  or telephone 01494 892 192.



Closing date: Friday 18 September 2015 at 12 noon

Interviews: week beginning 5 October 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2015)

there've been some cracking jobs on this thread, i hope people are applying for them.


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2015)

Just for a bit of a change...

http://www.tranmererovers.co.uk/news/article/apprenticeships-available-at-prenton-park-2650888.aspx


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there've been some cracking jobs on this thread, i hope people are applying for them.


No doubt there are people applying for them. Probably not because of this thread though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> No doubt there are people applying for them. Probably not because of this thread though.


yeh. well, i'd hope some urbanites went for them too.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there've been some cracking jobs on this thread, i hope people are applying for them.


 Sadly I'm unqualified to do so. I'd quite like a part time job, local to Herne Hill/Brixton area, that doesn't require too much stress working with nice, caring people, that pays London living wage, have you got anything like that? 



Pickman's model said:


> yeh. well, i'd hope some urbanites went for them too.


Would you like us all to be archivists so that we would have more time to post on urban?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

Royal Botanic Gardens Kew: Assistant Records Manager



The purpose of the role is to implement improvements to the records management procedure and practice across the whole institution. The role will work towards the implementation of the electronic records and document management solution (EDRMS) at Kew and manage the operation of the Modern Records service, both paper and electronic.



Hours of work: Full time

Contract Type: Permanent

Salary: £22,056-£29,327

Directorate: Public Programmes

Department: Library, Art and Archives

Ref. (post number): 5017

Location: Kew Gardens, Richmond, Wakehurst Place, West Sussex Closing Date: 14/09/2015



For more details and to apply see - https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/assistant-records-manager-228932.html



Further details



Library, Art & Archives are responsible for organising and managing Kew’s paper collections and related electronic content in these three areas.  The Archives manage the institutional collection of Kew’s historic record of activities and also the organisation of the Modern Records, aiming to ensure records across the institution are organised in an efficient manner suited to furthering the organisation’s business aims. This will be an exciting time to join the team, as working closely with the IT department, we will be implementing an electronic document and records management system across the organisation.



With a postgraduate qualification in records management or archive administration (or equivalent), the post-holder will be expected to have previous experience of working in a records management position, ideally with an EDRMS. An excellent understanding of records management and information legislation is essential.  In addition the successful candidate will have excellent communication and interpersonal skills, to be used to working with a wide range of stakeholders and have good organisational and time management skills.



Interview date: 24 September 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Would you like us all to be archivists so that we would have more time to post on urban?


no, when i worked in an archive i never posted on urban from work.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2015)

This one should be right up urban's street...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2015)

If that doesn't get you tingling, how about getting a job in this job?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2015)

Keep those archive jobs coming, please


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If that doesn't get you tingling, how about getting a job in this job?


where is that?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> where is that?



Bet Fred on my local high street


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bet Fred on my local high street


 I can see its Bet Fred what I was asking was - where? local to where?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> local to where?



local to Bahnhof Strasse of course


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bet Fred on my local high street


I know someone who might be interested in working in a bookies.  Wasting bandwidth >


----------



## Cloo (Sep 6, 2015)

Our subeditor is retiring in November if you are or know someone who might be interested drop me a line. Editing 5 professional technical journals, some experience of InDesign preferred, I expect.


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2015)

Primary school teacher needed for a small Scottish village - scoraig.com

It is very, _very_, pretty up there, but, note, it is a bit of a walk from the nearest road.

More info at - BBC Radio 4 - Today, 10/09/2015, 'Applicants have been surprised they had to arrange a boat'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2015)

belboid said:


> Primary school teacher needed for a small Scottish village - scoraig.com
> 
> It is very very pretty up there, but, note, it is a bit of a walk from the nearest road.
> 
> More info at - BBC Radio 4 - Today, 10/09/2015, 'Applicants have been surprised they had to arrange a boat'






> The school has five pupils aged 5 to 10



Won't have to spend too much time marking homework


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I know someone who might be interested in working in a bookies.



I'd have thought most will have vacancies fairly often - a look at local shop windows (local to where friend is) and the companies' websites may be worthwhile.

Not convinced it's a great job to be honest - think there is someone on here who used to post on the 'work frustrations' thread about the joys of being in sole charge of a shop, all the hassles that go with handling cash, and dealing with pissed off customers whose bet (either the traditional sort or pouring money in to machines) didn't pay off...

found this article online while looking for something else on the subject.

i'm not trying to be moralistic about gambling or anything like that - just that it occurred to me a long time ago that if the bookies didn't fairly consistently make more money out of it than the punters, then they wouldn't bother.

and i'm not the only one to wonder why there are most betting shops in the poorest areas...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 10, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'd have thought most will have vacancies fairly often - a look at local shop windows (local to where friend is) and the companies' websites may be worthwhile.
> 
> Not convinced it's a great job to be honest - think there is someone on here who used to post on the 'work frustrations' thread about the joys of being in sole charge of a shop, all the hassles that go with handling cash, and dealing with pissed off customers whose bet (either the traditional sort or pouring money in to machines) didn't pay off...
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced that many jobs are all that great, depends what you like.   I only wanted to know where that job was...  I had hoped to be encouraging to someone who enjoys gambling on the horsies and knows what the inside of a bookies looks like. Any other jobs you would like me to put them off?

Tempted to write something about grandmas, eggs and sucking. Never mind.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm not convinced that many jobs are all that great



that's very true...



friendofdorothy said:


> Tempted to write something about grandmas, eggs and sucking. Never mind.



i refer you to my standard t&c of posting (available on request) - clause 4.3 says i may be stating the obvious...



srsly, if they already know the potential downsides, then go for it.  but too many people go in to jobs and then find out the reality...

as i say, from my job hunting attempts, there seem to be fairly regular vacancies in this line of work.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm very pissed off with work. Seriously considering looking for a new one, as opposed to half heartedly keeping an eye out for something new.

I want a low stress, low(ish) skilled, part-time job in a caring environment eg clinics, residential homes, charities. Would consider a library. or a nice business maybe. In South London, near Brixton would be good.  Has to be with nice people in a good environment.  LLW would be good, as I earn just above minimum now.  Anyone hear anything let me know.


----------



## flypanam (Sep 23, 2015)

There is two P/T positions for library assistants here

Library Assistant (Part-time) (2 posts) | Rose Bruford College


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm currently looking for a new job. I came across this job in a web design based in Shoreditch no less !

*Web / Digital Designer, charity clients, largely beardless office*


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 9, 2015)

Same job now has different tag line. WTF 

* PHP Developer motivated by charity clients and snowglobes wanted*


----------



## Cloo (Nov 5, 2015)

Role going at my place, helping produce standards for built environment professionals. Lovely team, great place to work. PM me if you want contact details.



> The role of the Product Manager (Standards Publishing) is to project manage a suite of international standards, professional statements and any associated translations from receipt of business case to publication.
> 
> * Key Achievements & Responsibilities* • Working with a clear understanding of the strategic framework set by the Standards Publishing Manager, the Product Manager will analyse market segments for standards needs and relative attractiveness.
> • They will understand how to research and test ideas for new standards products and will act with confidence and diplomacy in prioritising the strongest opportunities to develop.
> ...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd like to work for an organisation that supports refugees and those seeking asylum. I can do commsy things. If anyone hears of anything drop me a pm?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2015)

I need someone who can organise events / deliver training and is familiar with academia.

It's a work from home position (anywhere in Europe)

PM for more details.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 30, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I need someone who can organise events / deliver training and is familiar with academia.
> 
> It's a work from home position (anywhere in Europe)
> 
> PM for more details.


If you didn't also want them to speak Spanish my mum could do it - and it would take her off my hands.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

Current Vacancies - Human Resources - Canterbury Christ Church University


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 81767
> Current Vacancies - Human Resources - Canterbury Christ Church University


My stepdaughter is working for them: she's very positive about the employment environment there.

Mind you, her last employer was C(r)apita, so that could be to damn it with faint praise


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2016)

Archives Assistant – 12 months Fixed Term Contract



The Royal Albert Hall is one of the world’s most iconic entertainment venues, with an unrivalled history of world-class artists and performances. We host over 390 events each year including rock, pop and classical music concerts, opera, ballet, circus, sport, award ceremonies, conferences and banquets.



As part of the Hall’s commitment to providing public benefit and to the ongoing development of its archive, we are seeking an enthusiastic full time Archives Assistant to join our team on a 12 month contract. 



Reporting to the Archive Manager, the main responsibility of the post-holder will be digitising the Hall’s photographic archive collections, which record the Hall’s history of performance since 1871. The Assistant will utilise a Digital Asset Management System to store digital content and will gain experience of CALM catalogue and performance databases. 



This is an ideal opportunity for a recent graduate seeking to gain further insight into the archive and heritage profession and develop practical archival skills.



Candidates will be qualified to degree level or equivalent, have excellent English written communication and IT skills, a high level of attention to detail, precision and accuracy while completing routine tasks. Candidates will have a genuine intention to study for a post graduate qualification in Archive Management. Experience of CALM or similar databases and an appreciation of archival cataloguing procedures, gained from a previous internship or placement would be very desirable



Please see the job description for more detailed information about this role.



Vacancy Search Results - Royal Albert Hall 



The closing date for applications is 12 noon on Tuesday 9 February 2016.



The Royal Albert Hall is a registered charity (no. 254543) and strives to be an equal opportunities employer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2016)

Archivist/Researcher

Part Time - 17.5 Hours Per Week

Capita are seeking to recruit a part-time Archivist/Researcher, initially for a 6 month period. The post holder will be responsible for reviewing ﬁles and documents retrieved from Interventions into Solicitor practices. This is done on behalf of the Solicitors Regulation Authority (SRA). When the SRA intervene into a Solicitors practice, Capita uplifts all ﬁles and documents relating to the ﬁrm on their behalf. Some of these ﬁles and documents contain items of historical interest. Every effort is made to repatriate ﬁles and documents to their owners, however this is not always possible. The Archivist / Researcher will be responsible for identifying items of historical interest and liaising with various repositories to loan the items so that they can be preserved, managed and maintained. The post will be based at Prologis Park, Coventry.


To apply please submit your CV along with a covering letter to:

Sarah Cartwright, Capita, Unit A, Colonnade Point, Prologis Park, Coventry CV6 4BU. 

Further information from sarah.cartwright@sra.org.uk 

Closing date for applications is: 10th February 2016


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2016)

Dear Colleagues, I am posting this job advert on behalf of Gloucestershire Constabulary. Please bring it to the attention of anyone not on listserv who may be interested.  Thankyou, Kate Maisey, Glos Archives



Constabulary “For the Record” archive project assistant

Based in Gloucester  & Stroud

22.5 hours per week (worked over 3 days, to include Tuesdays)

Scale 3  £17761 - £18933.-pro rata

Fixed term post for 1 year



Gloucestershire Constabulary has been awarded Heritage Lottery Funding to open up the Force’s unique archive, which tells the story of England’s’ second oldest county police force from 1839 to the present day.  The project is part of “For the Record”, a major community archive project, funded by the Heritage Lottery and led by Gloucestershire County Council. Getting to grips with "For the Record" - Gloucestershire County Council



The Constabulary is now recruiting for the new role of part time project assistant to work alongside its Records Management team, Constabulary archive volunteers, Gloucestershire Archives and other key partners to help deliver this exciting project.



The successful candidate will have a genuine interest in heritage, archives and/or police history, and be a confident user of IT and digital technologies. S/he will be an effective and flexible team worker, with excellent inter-personal and communication skills, able to work alongside, recruit, retain and enthuse a team of volunteers.  Experience of oral history recording, and Wordpress based websites would be an advantage, as would previous experience of working with archives and volunteers.  The postholder will need to travel between various locations in the county, particularly Gloucester and Stroud.



Closing date: 12 February 2016



Please apply via Gloucestershire Constabulary website Police Staff



For an informal chat, phone Kate Maisey on 01452 425294


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2016)

The Marx Memorial Library is home to a unique collection of archives and books on Marxism, the trade union movement and the British left. For further information about the Library and its work please visit our website at MML - Marx Memorial Library and Workers' School



We are currently looking for volunteers to work 1-2 days per week assisting with two major projects:

1.  To write up collection level descriptions for some of our smaller archive collections according to our house style. This is an excellent opportunity to get some archive description experience.

2.  A special project to work on the papers of artist & writer Gertrude Elias. Her artworks need digitising and re-packaging. There may also be scope for assistance in a broader outreach project associated with this collection.



Travel expenses will be covered and efforts will be made to ensure that candidates learn about a range of archival practice and procedures.



A familiarity with archive work and an interest in Marxism and the trade union movement are desirable.



For further details please contact Meirian Jump, Archivist & Library Manager at archives@mml.xyz


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 26, 2016)

Any places for someone with 14 years experience of working with chemical weapons? Will be free from the end of April.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuchs66 said:


> Any places for someone with 14 years experience of working with chemical weapons? Will be free from the end of April.


try mr b. al-assad, damascus, syria


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> try mr b. al-assad, damascus, syria


Already been 2 years in Syria, had a good contact in the Foreign Ministry but not quite the angle I was looking for. Although you do raise an interesting issue that nobody wants to think about when giving large numbers of chemical weapons specialists the boot


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuchs66 said:


> Already been 2 years in Syria, had a good contact in the Foreign Ministry but not quite the angle I was looking for. Although you do raise an interesting issue that nobody wants to think about when giving large numbers of chemical weapons specialists the boot


you could always try a mr al-baghdadi of raqqa, but i understand his severance terms not that competitive.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you could always try a mr al-baghdadi of raqqa, but i understand his severance terms not that competitive.


Yes I hear it is very easy to get the chop there!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuchs66 said:


> Yes I hear it is very easy to get the chop there!


yeh when he fires someone, he really fires someone


----------



## Cloo (Feb 27, 2016)

Job for charitable dog-lovers. Scroll down to bottom, Philanthropy Assistant, Dogs Trust, London head office:

Jobs - Dogs Trust

Passed on by my sister in law who's worked there since she left university, over 20 years ago!


----------



## Lea (Feb 28, 2016)

Was made redundant last March after 9 years. Got good package luckily. Found temp job in June 2015 which ended at the end of November 2015. Been looking for work since then. Was offered on Friday a 12 month fixed term maternity cover at a multinational as PA to VP in marketing. Well pleased. was starting to get worried. I'm so useless at competency based interviews. Luckily for me this company I'm going to work for didn't do competency interview either in the first or second round interview. I can be myself when I do a conversational interview. I hate having to do memorise stuff for competency interviews. It's like you are reciting rather than being yourself. 

Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 28, 2016)

Need a work from home java/webservices programmer.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Need a work from home java/webservices programmer.


Don't suppose you could get them to re-engineer to python/Django?


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Need a work from home java/webservices programmer.


Freelancer.com?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Don't suppose you could get them to re-engineer to python/Django?



No, sorry


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2016)

*RE-ADVERTISED POST*



Applications are invited for the following post -



*Archivist, Highland Archive Centre, Inverness*

Salary: £25,225-£28,465

35 hours per week, permanent

Closing date:  8 April 2016


We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced and committed professional to assist in the management of collections as well as providing a high quality public service within the Highland Archive Service.  The postholder will manage staff and volunteers as well as liaise with a wide variety of stakeholders.  They will be responsible for the smooth running of the Searchroom, contribute to planned programmes of cataloguing and take an active role in outreach activities.


Informal enquiries to Fiona MacLeod, tel 01463 256428 or 256444 or email fiona.macleod@highlifehighland.com


An application pack is available at www.highlifehighland.com/about/recruitment/


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

*PhD opportunity “Accessing Barclays’ historical customer records”*

The University of Liverpool and Barclays Group Archives (BGA) invite invitations from suitably qualified candidates for the first of two fully-funded AHRC Collaborative Doctoral Award PhD studentships.  The project will centre on access to, and the research use of,  data – and  particularly nominal data -  held within the Bank’s archives.

The successful candidate student will enjoy privileged opportunities to work in situ as a member of the professional archival team responsible for Barclays Group Archives in Wythenshawe, Greater Manchester.  S/he will explore the possibilities for developing access to the rich information resources available in these archives, focusing in particular on the customer/nominal data.  Such information exists in a number of different locations across the bank’s holdings, but its research potential remains to be fully realised.

'Accounts with Interest' is conceived as a genuinely interdisciplinary project; we are keen to attract suitably-qualified candidates from any area of the humanities and social sciences who can demonstrate their potential to conceive a coherent research project aimed at enabling access, adding value to the information held in archival records, and promoting audience development. Thus, while the research might be conceived with the framework of archival science or organisational studies, and take a methodological stance from either of those disciplines, it is not restricted, or limited to, either.  Whatever approach is adopted, outcomes of the project will include enhanced understanding of the research potential of the materials, and of how Barclays can provide enhanced corporate and (appropriate) public access. The candidate will work closely with a second studentship holder, to be appointed from October 2017, whose research will take place within a technology/digital humanities-based framework. It is anticipated that the successful candidate will either have completed (or be close to completing) a Master’s degree by 1 September 2016.

Download AHRC Collaborative Doctoral Award Studentship 2016 (pdf) for further details or email Dr Margaret Procter, Senior Lecturer, Record and Archive Studies or Dr Andrew Smith, Senior Lecturer in International Business.

*Deadline for applications and interviews*
The deadline for receipt of applications is *5.00pm on Wednesday, 6 April 2016*.

Interviews will be held in Liverpool on* 19/20 April 2016*.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

*Manuscripts and Archive Collections Curator, Political Collections  *

*Full time*

*Permanent *

*Salary £34,346 per annum*


The National Library of Scotland seeks to recruit a specialist curator to have responsibility for its significant and world-class holdings of archives of Scottish political parties; personal papers of Scottish politicians and diplomats; archives of pressure groups and civic organisations concerned with Scottish devolution, civil liberties and human rights; Scottish labour history records, including records of trade unions, co-operative societies, workers’ educational organisations and the personal papers of activists; selected Scottish business archives.


This role is vital to the achievement of the Library’s strategic objectives, and a plays a significant part in setting scholarly and professional standards of work for the Collections and Research team.


The ideal candidate will already have experience of professional work in the archive sector and a familiarity with some of the subjects the post curates.  Alternatively, the capacity to demonstrate thorough knowledge of this subject area and an affinity for curatorial work in a manuscripts environment would be welcomed.


For an informal discussion about the role please contact Kenneth Dunn, Manuscript and Archive Collections Manager, on 0131 623 3868 or email k.dunn@nls.uk


The post will be based in Edinburgh.


For more information and to apply please go to:


Welcome


The closing date for applications is Friday 1 April 2016 at midnight.  It is anticipated that interviews will be held in the week commencing 25 April 2016.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Applications are invited for the following post:



Library Decant Assistant, The Royal College of Surgeons of England (RCS) £25-27k per annum pro rata, full-time; 10 month contract



As part of Project 2020, which is considering the redevelopment of its Lincoln’s Inn Fields buildings, the RCS is recruiting a team of fixed term project staff to support the library, museums and archives departments in the preparations needed to move to alternative accommodation. We are looking to appoint a Library Decant Assistant to help prepare the Library’s print collections, which include books, journals and pamphlets and date from the fifteenth century to the present day, for packing and moving. The work will involve assessing and prioritising the conservation needs of the collections in relation to the move, carrying out remedial conservation work required before the collections can be moved, and advising on and carrying out packaging and protection. Supervision and training of staff and volunteers in the cleaning and packaging of the collections will also be required.



You will have a degree in paper conservation, with demonstrable experience of working with bound and flat material and mixed format collections across a wide range historical periods. Ideally, you will also have some experience of collection moves. The ability to offer clear instruction to non-professionals is also important for this role. You will have the ability to work accurately, methodically and reliably to agreed standards and criteria within project timescales and as part of a team; to prioritise and schedule your workload; and to be flexible in response to changing demands.



The closing date for applications is Monday 4th April; the expected interview date is Tuesday 26th April. Full details, including job description and application form, are available from the RCS vacancies page at Current vacancies — Journals



If you have any questions about this post, please get in touch with Hilary Webb (Collections Manager) – hwebb@rcseng.ac.uk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

*Records and Archives Officer (part time)*

*Conservation and Collection Care, Collections Management*

*Hampton Court Palace*

*Part time – 2/5*

*Temporary – 12 months with a possible extension to two years*


This is a unique opportunity to use your records management expertise and organisational skills to help support the preservation of some of the greatest palaces ever built.  You will handle a huge range of the digital, written and photographic records, many of which relate to our highly-specialised conservation work. You will ensure that our records and archive assets that are both digital and non-digital are organised to the standards of records practices and accessible.  You’ll also deliver a quality service to anyone needing to access this information. A big part of your work will be in assisting our Records Officer in writing guidance and training staff on the principles and practices of industry standard management of information, and contribute to embedding our retention schedule, and exploration of a document management system for our organisation, which is just part of our drive to become an organise that practices correct records management. 


To meet a challenge like this, you’ll need an information management qualification, ideally gained in a collections-focussed environment such as a museum or library.  Knowledge of archive management and cataloguing are essential too. What’s more, you should have great time-management skills, a customer-focused approach, good attention to detail and a genuine interest in our conservation work.


Although based at Hampton Court Palace, there will be an occasional requirement to work at other palaces.


Closing date:   Monday 28 March 2016

Pay Range:  8 - £26,291 (pro rata)



Find out more and apply by visiting www.hrp.org.uk/recruitment



Historic Royal Palaces is an equal opportunities employer and truly values a diverse workforce.  Applications are welcome from candidates regardless of their background.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 30, 2016)

Won't be advertised for a week or so but we will be looking for another editor for our journals team working on technical journal on Construction. Area knowledge not a necessity, but editorial skills, commissioning and ability to handle bolshy people occasionally required. Really great employer (we came no.7 or 8 in Best Companies in not for profit field this year), flexible about working from home and stuff. Drop me a line if interested.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello everyone

I've been asked by the Science Museum Group Head of Collections Services to post the following job opportunity. To discuss the role, please contact the HR team at the Science Museum Group HRService@sciencemuseum.ac.uk.

The Science Museum Group has ambitions to scale up its documentation and digitisation programme, and to improve online access to object, archive and library collections across the four museums in the Science Museum Group: Science Museum, London; National Media Museum, Bradford; National Railway Museum, York and Shildon; and Museum of Science and Industry, Manchester.

To support these ambitions, a new role of Digitisation Manager has been created:

The Science Museum Group

The role can be based at any of the SMG sites. Closing date 2 May 2016.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

*Archives Manager*

*The Royal Household*

*Location: Windsor Castle*

Salary band: £45,000 - £50,000 per annum, pro rata, plus benefits and a 15% employer-contribution pension scheme

Hours of work: 37.5 hours per week

*About the role *

_It's making the Victorian age accessible to the digital age_

It’s finding new ways to push things forward, and it’s the satisfaction of caring for a truly unique collection. This is what makes working for the Royal Household exceptional.

The Royal Archives has a uniquely rich and engrossing history, containing manuscripts of the official and personal archives of the Sovereign and Members of the Royal Family spanning 250 years.

Your challenge will be to drive through change, leading and motivating your team to bring centuries of archives into the digital age.

Working to The Librarian & Assistant Keeper of The Queen's Archives, you'll deliver a range of transformational projects for the Royal Library and Royal Archives. Establishing an effective digital archive system, you'll ensure there's a consistent approach to both digital and analogue metadata.

You'll also implement long-term plans for the conservation and storage of the archives, overseeing the physical preservation, stewardship, access, service and security of all items.

The accessibility of the Royal Archives for both internal and external audiences will be a key part of your role. You’ll act as the main point of curatorial expertise, developing the cataloguing system and establishing a reference system that will enhance access for current and future researchers. Looking to expand educational opportunities for the Royal Archives, you'll develop external academic and commercial partnerships.

You’ll also drive broader online access and website development, as well as change projects relating to electronic working for the wider organisation.

And working to preserve these unique historical archives for future generations, will be your biggest reward.

*About you *

With a degree in a related field and substantial experience in a library, archives or a similar environment, you’re the expert we need.

Your knowledge of historic archives and library management will make you a real asset to our team. You're also able to meet the challenges of digital preservation, archiving and security that come with working with historic and current archives.

With a strategic outlook, you'll be practiced at delivering and implementing digital archives strategies, including developing cataloguing, presentation and discovery tools, and will have experience of international archive and library cataloguing standards.

Your extensive project management experience, preferably based on PRINCE2 or APMP, and your experience of delivering change, has given you the ability to deliver major programmes of work, within strict timescales and to budget.

Your excellent people management skills mean you'll be confident leading the Archives team, developing and inspiring them to utilise new technologies whilst also delivering to the highest standards.

As a natural communicator and with a user-centric approach, you’re able to develop and manage excellent working relationships with a variety of stakeholders, and can bring about change through collaboration.

A working knowledge of one or more foreign languages, and a track record in publishing and speaking on archives policy and practice would be desirable, but is not essential.

In return you will be rewarded with a comprehensive benefits package, including 25 days holiday (exclusive of Bank Holidays), a 15% employer contribution pension scheme (with the option for flexibility - to increase contributions or draw down as salary), lunch provided, with on the job training and development, as well as a range of out of hours recreational facilities.

*Closing Date: Wednesday 27th April 2016*

*For more information and to apply online, please visit: *The Royal Household - Archives Manager


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone know of any non-archives jobs for me please. Comms things and projecty type stuff. Doesn't have to be in London. Cheers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

Please see below for details of a vacancy at BOAT International, including details of how to apply. Any queries about the position should be addressed to Kimberleigh Williams at kimberleigh.williams@boatinternationalmedia.com. The closing date is 3 May 2016.



Project Archivist (3 month fixed term)

Department:	Editorial

Location: BOAT International Head Office, Wimbledon, SW19 (5 mins Wimbledon tube)

Reports to:  Head of Digital Content

Closing Date:  21 April 2016

Salary:  £19,500 - £24,500 (pro-rata)

Job type:  Temporary, full time (37.5 hours per week)

Closing date:   3 May 2016

*Applications*:  By email, with PROJECT ARCHIVIST in the subject line to Kimberleigh Williams (kimberleigh.williams@boatinternationalmedia.com)


*Purpose of the Job*

BOAT International has been the leading publisher of magazines on Superyachts for more than 30 years.  Over this time the company has collected a significant archive of non-digitized assets – slides, prints, negatives etc.

The Project Archivist’s main task is to undertake an initial project whereby the company will develop a plan for making the archive accessible and useful.

They will begin the process of organising, cataloguing, managing, and digitizing these assets for editorial, marketing and/or commercial use.



*Key Deliverables/Accountabilities*

1.Undertake an initial investigation of the Archive and propose a plan of action for making it accessible

2.Identify resources required to achieve accessibility – people, technology, working practices

3.Work closely with key stakeholders – especially editorial – to ensure that the archive contents are understood

4.Work closely with stakeholders to identify potential editorial and commercial projects

5.Undertake one or more editorial projects to demonstrate the value of the archive in practical terms, bringing it to life for internal and external stakeholders



*Candidate Profile*

•Have, or be working towards, a post-graduate qualification in archive administration/archive and record management

•Demonstrate practical skills, training and experience relating to handling, processing and digitizing still and film images stored on analogue media (slides, negatives, prints and film)

•Have knowledge of the standards and issues surround electronic and digital archival records

•Have experience of working with a diverse range of archival and library material and having a full understanding of how they should be cared for, researched and presented

•Excellent written communication skills for a range of specialist and non-specialist audiences

•Excellent communication, and influencing skills

•Ability to react positively to change and uncertainty

•Ability to work to tight deadlines, often in pressured environments, maintain attention to detail

•Ability to work collaboratively with colleagues and stakeholders of different backgrounds, supporting and learning from other team members

Please note this job description is not exhaustive and amendments and additions may be required in line with future changes in policy, regulation or organisational requirements, it will be reviewed on a regular basis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Does anyone know of any non-archives jobs for me please. Comms things and projecty type stuff. Doesn't have to be in London. Cheers.


i just post what i find out about: good luck tho


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i just post what i find out about: good luck tho



Cheers. There doesn't seem to be much about. Well unless your an archivist. Maybe I should retrain


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Cheers. There doesn't seem to be much about. Well unless your an archivist. Maybe I should retrain


sadly i'm not an archivist either


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly i'm not an archivist either



I work with an archivist and her job does seem amazing. She's mostly shuffling around in a dimly lit room with old photos and books about social reformers and things. Some of the photos are amazing.


----------



## pianistenvy (Apr 23, 2016)

There are some jobs at Coin Street SE1 with closing deadlines coming up soon: Jobs | Coin Street Community Builders


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 24, 2016)

pianistenvy said:


> There are some jobs at Coin Street SE1 with closing deadlines coming up soon: Jobs | Coin Street Community Builders


Do you know much about Coin Street or these jobs? Can I pm you some questions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

Dear Friends & Colleagues,

please, if you have time, do let any students and colleagues about our new fully-funded AHRC Collaborative Doctoral Partnership PhD studentship (see below) Very kindest regards Mark Creating The Bowes Museum: private collecting, public philanthropy and the art market in the public art museum in Britain and France 1830-1900 The School of Fine Art, History of Art & Cultural Studies at the University of Leeds and The Bowes Museum are pleased to announce a funded studentship for doctoral research, awarded under the AHRC’s Collaborative Doctoral Partnership Scheme.

The Bowes Museum is a world-leading museum of essentially French fine and decorative art from the period 1500-1870, housed in an extraordinary ‘French Chateau’ constructed 1869-76 and located in County Durham at Barnard Castle. The collections were assembled by John Bowes in Britain and France, starting in the 1830s, and consolidated later from the 1850s with his wife Josephine, as a private endeavour, before John and Josephine made a deliberate and self-conscious decision to reshape their collecting activities and establish a public art museum in the early 1860s.

This shift from ‘private’ to ‘public’ involved a range of cultural, social, economic and political dynamics as they recalibrated their collecting objectives and activities, together with their patronage of contemporary artists, moving from the assembly of objects primarily shaped by personal taste to more systematic and ‘public-spirited’ collecting. This shift from ‘private’ to ‘public’ involved an increasing engagement with the discourses of a nascent art history and the evolving structures of the art market.

The proposed research project offers a unique opportunity to investigate the development of a key private-public collection as it evolved within critical cultural dialogs between Britain and France in the middle decades of the 19thcentury. Set against ideas of the political economy grounded in competitive notions of ‘taste’ and the perceived role and function of public art museums, the project will explore the relationships between private collecting, the art market and the development of public museums in the 19th century.

This PhD research project will utilise previously unexplored archive materials now made available following a major £12 million capital investment programme at the Bowes. The archives at the Bowes include a remarkable collection of bills, dealers’ letters and auction catalogues and an extensive range of personal correspondence of John and Josephine Bowes on their collecting and patronage activities in Britain and France, as well as documents relating to the designs for the museum and its proposed organisation.

It is envisaged that the preliminary research activities will also underpin the development of an exhibition and interpretation material and publicity in celebration of the 125th anniversary of the opening of The Bowes Museum in 2017.

This studentship will be supervised by Dr Mark Westgarth, University of Leeds, and Dr Jane Whittaker and Dr Howard Coutts at The Bowes Museum. This full time studentship is funded for three and a half years at standard AHRC rates and will begin on 1 October 2016.

Informal enquires can be made by contacting Dr Mark Westgarth (m.w.westgarth@leeds.ac.uk ) or Dr Jane Whittaker (jane.whittaker@thebowesmuseum.org.uk ).

See the website of the School of Fine Art, History of Art and Cultural Studies for further information, including how to apply.

The closing date for applications is 5pm on 31 May 2016.

Interviews will be held on 13 June.


----------



## pianistenvy (May 1, 2016)

Horniman Museum's latest jobs

Jobs at Forza Win in Peckham

Jobs at Frank's in Peckham

Also my workplace is recruiting a new piano teacher. PM for information.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2016)

A new position of Records Management Assistant has been created to support the work of the Bank of England’s Records Management Team. The post holder will be primarily responsible for running our paper records service. There will also be the opportunity to work with the team on other initiatives and learn about electronic records management. The role would suit someone interested in a career in records management wishing to gain experience prior to applying for a post-graduate qualification or someone already doing the course part time/distance learning.



The deadline is Monday 30 May and interviews are expected to take place the week beginning 6 June.



Please see the job advert for further details and to apply via this link:

Job Details



Unfortunately our recruitment system is having some issues when viewed using Google Chrome so please use an alternative web browser.



Kind regards,

Bryony



Bryony Leventhall

Assistant Records Manager

Records & Information Management | Bank of England | Threadneedle Street | London EC2R 8AH |  +44 (0)20 7601 5505


----------



## Cloo (May 19, 2016)

Good Support Executive job going at our my work in Westminster for someone with decent PA experience, supporting nice team of people.

I can send long job description if anyone wants, key experience is:



> Proven senior secretarial skills / PA experience working at director level
> - Substantial experience in board meetings set up, support, planning and management
> - Numerate, experience of financial processes, invoices, PO’s, statements etc.
> - Excellent IT skills – in particular CRM, Communities, Excel, Power-point & Word
> - Ability to plan and implement projects and work with other specialist teams and departments to achieve defined outcomes


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2016)

nice to see some jobs on here that aren't for librarians.


----------



## pengaleng (May 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> A new position of Records Management Assistant has been created to support the work of the Bank of England’s Records Management Team. The post holder will be primarily responsible for running our paper records service. There will also be the opportunity to work with the team on other initiatives and learn about electronic records management. The role would suit someone interested in a career in records management wishing to gain experience prior to applying for a post-graduate qualification or someone already doing the course part time/distance learning.



this would be fucking PERFECT for me. but I cant do stepladders or heavy boxes. nice one MS. fml.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> this would be fucking PERFECT for me. but I cant do stepladders or heavy boxes. nice one MS. fml.


i know someone with ms who works in an archive, but i regret the ladders and heavy boxes are pretty much universal in archives.


----------



## Paula_G (May 24, 2016)

Currently looking for part time staff where I work, not the best of money (NLW) but could be useful if you want to earn a few quid extra without spending all day on your feet! To say the clientèle is "interesting" is putting it mildly! Here's the link on Gumtree Part-time Content Moderator | Putney, London | Gumtree
Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i know someone with ms who works in an archive, but i regret the ladders and heavy boxes are pretty much universal in archives.




I know, I done financial records and archiving before


----------



## fractionMan (May 24, 2016)

You'll never guess what.  I'm posting a LIBRARIAN job.   

However, this one comes with added awesome.  Because... it's at *CERN!

Careers at CERN | CERN. Take Part.

*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2016)

Job going within another part of the organisation I work for - purchasing / supplies admin sort of thing.  Mainly engineering sort of stuff, but not asking for specific experience.  23K-ish, office hours, fairly close to (south London) Northern Line station.  Seems a reasonable bunch.

PM me if interested and can pass you the link.  I'm not in any way involved in the process here.

(ETA - closing date 24 June)


----------



## DASL (Jun 23, 2016)

The Direct Payments team at DASL works with people in Lambeth who employ their own care and support staff. We have a large number of clients looking for support from a Personal Assistant. The pay varies between £8.21-£9.40+ an hour and can be anywhere from 5-30+ hours per week, depending on the individual's needs. For more information about the jobs currently available please visit our website at: Recruiting Personal Assistants - DASL

If you'd like to find out more about direct payments and being a Personal Assistant in Lambeth, please contact one of the direct payments team on 020 7501 8960 or email direct.payments@disabilitylambeth.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2016)

Assistant Facilities Engineer – Cambridge & Antarctica - Vacancy - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## 03gills (Jul 5, 2016)

Post Deleted.


----------



## moody (Jul 19, 2016)

Need two confident bar staff Saturday Cambridge area, £10 p/h cash on the night


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 20, 2016)

has anyone got a link for any astronaut vacancies?


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 20, 2016)

How to become an astronaut


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 20, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> How to become an astronaut


thanks, will look into it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

The Marx Memorial Library is home to a unique collection of archives and books on Marxism, the trade union movement and the British left. For further information about the Library and its work please visit our website at MML - Marx Memorial Library and Workers' School 

We are currently looking for volunteers to work 1-2 days per week assisting with two major projects:
1.  The digitisation of our unique poster and newspaper collection. This is a great opportunity to work on a digitisation project on state of the art equipment from start to finish. Training provided.
2.  The digitisation and captioning of our unique photo library

IT literacy, experience using Microsoft Excel, a familiarity with archive work and an interest in Marxism and the trade union movement are desirable.

For further details please contact Meirian Jump, Archivist at archives@mml.xyz


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The Marx Memorial Library is home to a unique collection of archives and books on Marxism, the trade union movement and the British left. For further information about the Library and its work please visit our website at MML - Marx Memorial Library and Workers' School
> 
> We are currently looking for volunteers to work 1-2 days per week assisting with two major projects:
> 1.  The digitisation of our unique poster and newspaper collection. This is a great opportunity to work on a digitisation project on state of the art equipment from start to finish. Training provided.
> ...


Disgusting, blatant exploitation!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr. Furface said:


> Disgusting, blatant exploitation!


yeh. it's a job. exploitation goes with the territory.


----------



## Supine (Aug 23, 2016)

Night Czar - reporting to the mayor of london. 35k for 2.5 days per week.

NiGHT CZAR


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

Supine said:


> Night Czar - reporting to the mayor of london. 35k for 2.5 days per week.
> 
> NiGHT CZAR


days? DAYS? for a "night" czar?


----------



## pianistenvy (Aug 23, 2016)

Gardener vacancy at the Horniman Museum in SE23 - 7.30am start though 

Admin assistant at The Globe

Finance & Admin assistant, Bankside


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2016)

3 DAYS LEFT to apply for Part-Time Coordinator role for Radical Housing Network. All welcome to apply - please share and pass on to anyone interested. Details at: Blog |


----------



## Cloo (Sep 5, 2016)

If there's anyone with lots of experience with Higher Education, Training, HR managing work programmes (in this case promoting careers in built environment), we've a 12+ month contract role as 'Head of future talent' based in London

Also two 6 month contracts for researchers in Diversity & inclusion - I think one role is concentrating on researching the current state of play, and the other more on developing a programme for promoting D&I - these can be based at any of our UK offices (and I expect have some flexibility to work from home). Offices are in London, Edinburgh, Coventry and Poole I think.

Contact me for details if any of the above might be on interest - both open for another week or two.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking for work that I can do remotely could be admin/PA support, content management for web or social media, marketing support or anything else really... Open to anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2016)

Wanted, analyst programmer, preferably with experience of academic communication.  Work from home.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 27, 2016)

What language?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2016)

Java.  It's more analysis (working with standards bodies and stakeholders) than programming.


----------



## Hurin85 (Sep 28, 2016)

I currently work at the new jaguar land rover factory we are struggling to get good engineets, technicians or line workers. If anyone is interested search for man power jlr and apply.


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 4, 2016)

Piano Teacher Vacancy in East Dulwich


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2016)

admin sort of job going in SW4 land.  motor trade / engineering kind of thing, but they are not seeking specific trade experience.  usual sort of office computer abilities expected.  nearly 23 to 25 K.  Full time, office hours sort of thing.

Closing date Friday 7 October.

Would rather not post direct link  (it's another bit of organisation I work for) but feel free to PM me and I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

seven library assistant vacancies going at ucl Job vacancies within the Library


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2016)

Fundraising Manager (Freelance) - homeworking job with Abortion Support Network | 13725


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 15, 2016)

If you're looking for parttime, flexible work then have a few vacancies going at my place in Wandsworth. Pays NLW but has a commission scheme that can add up to 25% to that. Need a open mind and not be prudish! Very flexible on the shifts you can work if you need to fit around studying or family or other commitments. Message me if you're interested & I'll give you the contact details.

Job Spec:
Part-time Content Moderator

Wandsworth, London

We are looking to recruit an office based Part-time Content Moderator to work across our Helpdesk, TV channels, and interactive chat and date products. The role will require the suitable candidate to work 4 shifts per week over 3 different shift patterns (7am-3pm, 3pm-11pm and 11pm-7am) Monday to Sunday. Flexibility is essential for the role. The roles involve:

Helpdesk - registering new customer accounts for our psychic and tarot services, dealing with billing and account queries, problem solving, some rota management amongst other administration duties.
TV channels - moderate all incoming messages according to our guidelines and interact with the customers live on TV via SMS, MMS and video. This is a fun and interactive environment allowing people to be creative and inventive with chat.
Chat services - to moderate messages on the service to ensure compliance with company guidelines and regulatory bodies.
The ideal candidate must have:

An excellent command of English
Be openminded, non-judgemental and have the ability to interact with a diverse group of people.
Have a professional approach to work.
Demonstrate excellent punctuality and reliability.
Work well as part of a team.
Be able to work from our office in SW London.

Rate of pay from £7.20 per hour to £9.50 per hour plus up to £400 commission per month.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 3, 2017)

Researchers’ engagement adviser | Wellcome


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2017)

The (new) Left Book Club is seeking a part time (2 days a week) development worker.  Not entirely clear where the job is based (the only postal address on their site seems to be c/o Housmans Books at Kings Cross) - more here.  (no personal involvement, it came up on tweeter)

Alternatively, if something a bit more corporate is your thing, there's a payroll administrator (full time) vacancy going in the tooting sort of patch - slight personal involvement so bung me a PM if you want to know more.  (but get on with it - closing date friday 10 feb)


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 5, 2017)

Operations Officer at Link Age Southwark, closing date 8th March
Vacancy for Operations Officer | Community Southwark


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 13, 2017)

Website and Database Developer @ Emmanuel School in Battersea, 32k:
Staff Vacancies | Emanuel School


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2017)

TSSA (trade union for 'white collar' transport workers) is seeking an organiser in London - more here


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 28, 2017)

Hurin85 said:


> I currently work at the new jaguar land rover factory we are struggling to get good engineets, technicians or line workers. If anyone is interested search for man power jlr and apply.


Though not struggling enough to hire me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> TSSA (trade union for 'white collar' transport workers) is seeking an organiser in London - more here



and a similar post for the frozen north, either manchester or york based.  more here.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2017)

Redundant out of nowhere. Fucked. South-west Wales. Double fucked. 53. Triple fucked.


----------



## whoha (Apr 8, 2017)

Commiserations planetgeli
Me too.Got told last week.
It is a bummer for sure.
I'm lucky enough there will be a small redundancy payment.
So effectively I'm being paid to find new work.
But not too much to choose from in rural Dorset either .


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry to read that planetgeli such things never come at a good time.
It has happened to me in the past also.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks peeps, good luck whoha.

Pretty sure the world hates me atm. Ho-hum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2017)

Due to unforeseen circumstances, we are re-advertising this role, with an amended job profile. The role may suit someone completing their post graduate qualification in the next few months.

This is a permanent position and salary is £25,000-£27,500, depending on skills and experience.

For more details and to apply, please see our website: Assistant Archivist (1013) | Job Vacancies At Kew

Kiri Ross-Jones
Archivist & Records Manager
Library, Art and Archives 
Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew
Richmond
Surrey, TW9 3AE
Tel: +44 (0)20 83325476


Assistant Archivist

Kew is the world’s leading botanic gardens, at the forefront of plant and fungal science, a UNESCO World Heritage Site and a major visitor attraction.
We're looking for a motivated and qualified Assistant Archivist to join the team at Kew.

You will assist the Archivist in the curation, preservation and making accessible of the historical archives of RBG Kew, ensuring that Kew’s legal obligations are met. The post has a particular responsibility for cataloguing, ensuring that information is made available to Kew staff, the wider research world and the general public.

With a postgraduate qualification in archive administration, you will have demonstrable knowledge of archival standards, which you will have applied whilst cataloguing, and proven experience of working in an archive. It is essential that you have experience of working with the public, ideally in an archive environment.

The post may suit someone shortly completing their post graduate qualification.

We offer a fantastic range of benefits including a generous annual leave entitlement for new starters, family friendly policies, a choice of competitive pensions and flexible benefits scheme.

No agencies please.
Please note: Previous applicants need not reapply. 

Hours of work
Full time 

Contract Type
Permanent

Salary
£25,000 - £27,500 per annum, depending on experience.

Directorate
Science

Location
Kew Gardens, Richmond

Closing Date
17/05/2017


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2017)

^thats definitely one for the want but can't haz thread


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 26, 2017)

Want to know the definition of stupid? The definition of stupid is 'My Shop Steward'.

As mentioned above, myself and 14 others have just been given redundancy notices, on the first day of the school Easter holidays, from the Headmaster. FWIW I am in a specialized post teaching numeracy to ALN pupils. All of the staff given notice are working, in some way, with ALN (which you may know better as special educational needs) pupils. Today, all staff were summoned to a union meeting. Long story short, the shop steward announced the Headmaster had expressed great interest (yeah, really) in coming but 'couldn't'. I asked why. Shop steward replied, and I shit ye not, "well, because I told him feelings were running high so maybe it was best he didn't come".

Definition of stupid, right there.

Fuck's sake.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 26, 2017)

Really really sorry to hear about this planetgeli. That's so shit.

Is there potential to push for better redundency conditions or for it not to be implemented yet?


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 20, 2017)

I've got vacancies!

Part time morning cleaning jobs, some weekend working during July-September at one of the oxford colleges. £8.45ph

Although it's mornings, start times are negotiable and looking for between 3-5 per day depending on work area (more likely 5)


----------



## planetgeli (May 20, 2017)

^

That's really good of you to post vacancies on here. I hope you have luck filling them.



Riklet said:


> Really really sorry to hear about this planetgeli. That's so shit.
> 
> Is there potential to push for better redundency conditions or for it not to be implemented yet?



Our union is notoriously shit. The NUM used to be eight miles away. You wouldn't believe it now.

No, we are being walked over. The Headmaster is shit, 3 out of 4 of his deputies have resigned (tells you something) and we all got reinterviewed for our jobs yesterday with no guarantee of how many jobs there will be. My SENCO has been sacked. It's illegal not to have a SENCO. This doesn't seem to bother them. The Head of Governors has stepped in to run the school (because the HM is so shit) and she is known for being anti-union and anti-inclusion. Basically my department is being blown to pieces. 

And we haven't been given any idea when decisions will be made about the outcome of our interviews. It's about as bad as you could imagine.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2017)

*FULLTIME DOMESTIC VIOLENCE ADVOCATE*
_Salary range £23,274 to £27,227 (incl. OLW) per annum depending on experience

Ability to speak Hindi or Punjabi or Urdu at least at a conversational level is essential

To promote the aims and objectives of Southall Black Sisters as a specialist black minority ethnic organisation for women and children.

To provide high quality and comprehensive advice, information, and practical advocacy support relating to domestic and other forms of gender based violence against black and minority women and children.

To promote the participation and engagement of black and minority women with SBS specialist holistic services.

In light of the nature and context of the work of SBS, the organization considers that the candidate’s race and gender (Black/Asian woman) to be an occupational requirement in accordance with Para 1, Schedule 9, of the Equality Act 2010

*Deadline for applications 5.00pm 30th May 2017

Vacancies | Southall Black Sisters*_


----------



## pianistenvy (May 22, 2017)

Gardening job in Bankside (maternity cover) & Business Support Officer
We're recruiting for a Bankside Urban Gardener - maternity cover till Oct 2017 | Better Bankside
http://www.betterbankside.co.uk/news/were-recruiting-for-a-business-support-coordinator
Deadline 30 May


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2017)

TSSA (union mainly for admin sort of staff in the transport sector) is advertising for two more London based 'organisers - 

"one to join our London and South Organising Team and one to join our Equalities, Education and Projects Team"

info evening drop-in sort of thing on Tuesday 30 May

closing date 5 June

more here


----------



## planetgeli (May 25, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> ^
> 
> That's really good of you to post vacancies on here. I hope you have luck filling them.
> 
> ...



Finally got the outcome of our 'interviews' today. Five minutes after being given extra duties I got handed a letter terminating my contract. Can't even think how that works or what I can do next. Walked out.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2017)

Tower Operations Supervisor – Antarctica - Vacancy - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## planetgeli (May 25, 2017)

^

This aside;

*You will need to have a background in aviation or flight operations
*
I could go for that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Finally got the outcome of our 'interviews' today. Five minutes after being given extra duties I got handed a letter terminating my contract. Can't even think how that works or what I can do next. Walked out.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 2, 2017)

Saw this ad on LinkedIn: Events Assistants (North London), 6 Posts that might be useful someone wanting to earn a bit of extra cash possibly on top of a weekday job.

It looks like they need event assistants at 7 weekend happenings for Keep Britain Tidy around London over 7 weeks, paying London Living Wage, so thought I'd flag it up.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2017)

If anyone knows *Music Maestro*, the standard copyright/royalty processing software in the music business, you might ring Jon on 0207 733 5400 or private message me.

The job is available immediately and is based in central Brixton.

If you know anyone who knows anyone etc, pass the message on...


----------



## bimble (Jun 20, 2017)

Urgently looking for *Play Workers / Youth workers* to help run a Summer Play Scheme at my local Adventure Playground here in Loughborough Junction (between Brixton & Camberwell)

Hours will depend on how much funding we can raise - it will be a minimum of six Saturdays but if we get the funding could be 6 days a week for six weeks, starting next month.

We hope to find:

1  Experienced Play Worker -  NVQ level 3 in play work or youth work (or equivalent) to plan and oversee the sessions and be the main point of responsibility.

&

2 Play Workers - NVQ level 2 in play work or youth work (or equivalent)  who would support the above person.

These are paid positions - if you are interested or know anyone who might be and is available at such short notice please PM me !

The playground has been closed for a long time and the council has been planning to sell the land to developers but they have granted us (local action group) permission to open it temporarily this Summer, and it is important that the Summer Play Scheme be well run and really fun, to demonstrate the need for this resource and its value to the local community.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 10, 2017)

Office/facility manager wanted for Assemble, Turner-Prize winning design collective! They are very lovely (one of them is my sister-in-law) - opening minded on anyone with relevant experience, regardless of qualifications, also to flexible working: Office & Facilities Manager job with ASSEMBLE STUDIOS | Guardian Jobs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Job search


----------



## Cloo (Jul 14, 2017)

A few going at my place:

Marketing data analyst - can be based in London or Coventry (though relocating to Birmingham end of this year/beginning of next)

Content creator (marketing) online - also London or Coventry/Birmingham

Product development executive, basically a role commissioning online content on built environment for professionals - London, within my wider team, under a lovely manager.

PM me if you'd like more details of any.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 25, 2017)

Wahey! Just got a new job in a PRU. I love working with the bad boys (and girls, but it's almost always boys they put me with). Remind me I wrote this when they're setting fire to me next term.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2017)

*Made of Money development worker*
Closing date: 5.00pm Thursday 14th September, 2017



> Established in 2005, Made of Money is a project that seeks to transform families’ relationships to money and each other. This is addressed through the delivery of locally-focused workshops for those on low incomes and a national training programme supporting professionals across the UK to apply similar ideas in their own communities.
> 
> You will primarily be working on developing a new project that will support parents of children aged 7-11. Building on Made of Money’s existing firm foundations, this pilot will involve a more comprehensive support service for parents; using one to one coaching, group sessions, and some digital nudges to assist them in increasing the financial capability of their children.
> 
> ...



https://www.quakersocialaction.org....s/uploads/Job Pack_MOM Development Worker.pdf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2017)

Open call - Stuart Hall Library Artist’s Residency 2018 - Stuart Hall Foundation


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2017)

*Antarctic Place-Names Committee Ad Hoc Member*
Job reference:
BAS Antarc-Committee
Contract type:
Duration:
The term is for a period of 3 years for new appointees, with the option of reapplying at the end of term.
Salary:
Benefits:
We offer generous benefits
Team:
British Antarctic Survey
Location:
British Antarctic Territory Government
Closing date:
13 August, 2017 11:59 pm

Description
Skills specification
How to apply
*Description*
The British Antarctic Territory Government has a vacancy for an ad hoc specialist to advise on place-naming in the Antarctic.
This is an opportunity to join a group of experts in Antarctic toponymy, science, geography, navigation, international relations and exploration who sit on the Antarctic Place-names Committee.
www.antarctica.ac.uk/apc The Committee advises the British Antarctic Territory Government on all aspects relating to place names in the Antarctic, it also advises the Government of South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands in relation to place-naming in SGSSI.

*Purpose*
Main Purpose and Skills Required:
Candidates should be able to offer expertise complementary to the composition of the Committee in one or more of the following area(s): Geography; Cartography; GIS; Exploration History; International Relations; Science; Toponymy; Sailing; and Navigation within the Antarctic context. The committee particularly invites applications from candidates within the Antarctic research community, especially from within the university sector.

Terms of Appointment:
This is a non-remunerative, non-pensionable post. Travel and Subsistence expenses are reimbursed. The term is for a period of 3 years for new appointees, with the option of reapplying at the end of term. The successful applicant will be expected to attend the Antarctic Place-names Committee meetings twice a year and consider proposals by postal assessment up to four times a year between meetings. The meetings are normally held in Cambridge in April and October.

*Duties*
Expertise complementary to the composition of the Committee in one or more of the following area(s): Geography; Cartography; GIS; Exploration History; International Relations; Science; Toponymy; Sailing; and Navigation within the Antarctic context.

Eligibility Requirements
You will need to be a British Citizen, resident in the UK for at least two of the last ten years, including at least one consecutive twelve-month period.

Application
Application is by CV and Letter to: Stuart Doubleday, Deputy Head, Polar Regions Department, Foreign and Commonwealth Office, London SW1A 2PA, Stuart.Doubleday@fco.gov.uk

Closing date is 13th August 2017

Selection
The successful candidate will be invited to participate in a short interview, either in person or over the telephone.

If you require more information: Please contact the Antarctic Place-names Committee Secretary, Dr Adrian Fox on: Email: ajfo@bas.ac.uk Tel: 01223 221415

Antarctic Place-Names Committee Ad Hoc Member - Vacancy - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## ricbake (Aug 2, 2017)

New Pub/bar/coffee house etc on Ferndale Rd Brixton are recruiting - Canova House


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 2, 2017)

Love the juxtaposition of those last two vacancies!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2017)

Jobs · LRB

*Marketing Internship, salary – £23,000*
The _London Review of Books_ is Europe’s largest literary magazine (2016 ABC circulation: 70,468). With offices in Bloomsbury, the magazine also owns the London Review Bookshop, an independent bookshop close to the British Museum. The Bookshop stocks around 25,000 titles, has a busy events programme and a vibrant café – the London Review Cake Shop.

*One-Year, Full-Time, Paid Position*
We are looking for a lively, literate and versatile person to join our team as a Marketing Intern. You will help deliver the promotions programme for the retail space, comprising the London Review Bookshop and the London Review Cake Shop. This is a one-year full-time paid post, offering an ideal opportunity to gain wide experience of digital content development and retail marketing in an exciting cultural environment. The role involves working closely with our Bookshop and Cake Shop, and with the marketing, design and website production departments, to deliver a wide range of promotional content.

The right candidate will be enthusiastic about cross-channel promotions, from social media to photography. This is an opportunity for a person with strong visual and copy skills to make their mark in a thriving retail marketplace. The role is set in a fast-paced environment, where you will find yourself required to deliver varied high-quality work to tight deadlines.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2017)

http://londonrentersunion.org/jobs/



> WE'RE HIRING! Are you passionate about housing? Brilliant at project management? Want to take London Renters Union to the next stage? We're looking for a part-time Project Coordinator! Please apply below – deadline Wednesday 30 August.


----------



## A380 (Aug 29, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> *Antarctic Place-Names Committee Ad Hoc Member*
> Job reference:
> BAS Antarc-Committee
> Contract type:
> ...


Hilly Mc Hillface and Lakey Mc Lakeface. Easy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2017)

I received this:


> *Think local mental health services could be delivered better? Passionate about patient and public involvement in shaping services?*
> 
> We are looking for an Engagement Officer who will lead our ambitious workstream on mental health.
> 
> ...


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 7, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Wahey! Just got a new job in a PRU.



Can't find anywhere else to put this, there should be.

Just to say, 2 days into my new job and....I'm not sure I've ever had a better introduction to one. I fucking love 'naughty' kids, I love their swearing, their smoking and the unit's ability to adapt to reality. Without doubt, this is the best setting I've ever worked in in education, where the kids are allowed to be themselves. This isn't romanticising bullshit, I know they have shit backgrounds to end up where they have. 

The point is to change it. Or at least give a little hope, a little understanding, where there's previously been none. 

Love it. (So far. Nobody's set fire to my car yet.)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Can't find anywhere else to put this, there should be.
> 
> Just to say, 2 days into my new job and....I'm not sure I've ever had a better introduction to one. I fucking love 'naughty' kids, I love their swearing, their smoking and the unit's ability to adapt to reality. Without doubt, this is the best setting I've ever worked in in education, where the kids are allowed to be themselves. This isn't romanticising bullshit, I know they have shit backgrounds to end up where they have.
> 
> ...



Really good to read this.  I've often wondered about working in a PRU myself.  How did you find out about this job? - I don't ever see jobs at PRU advertised on TES.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 7, 2017)

Advertised via local gvt website but I heard via a friend. If you want to work in one gaijingirl then you really ought to be allowed to/find out about one near you. From what I gather they find it hard to get staff as it's not everyone's cup of tea. The staff/pupil ratio in mine is mostly 1:1, sometimes 2:1.


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Really good to read this.  I've often wondered about working in a PRU myself.  How did you find out about this job? - I don't ever see jobs at PRU advertised on TES.



PRU jobs often (but not always) tend to come up in the "other workplaces" section of the Jobs adverts. They come up reasonably regularly. Note that they sometimes don't call themselves PRUs but use terms like "alternative provision" and may increasingly be outside the state sector.


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2017)

gaijingirl 

It's not a good time of year right now but there's a handful 

UK and International teaching, lecturing and education jobs | Tes Jobs

Plus a few more under "alternative provision" and SEN labels. From TA to Principal.

I'm waiting for one to come up in the right part of the country.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> *Antarctic Place-Names Committee Ad Hoc Member*
> Job reference:
> BAS Antarc-Committee
> Contract type:
> ...


Arctic Mc Acrticyface


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> *Antarctic Place-Names Committee Ad Hoc Member*



i haven't seen an arctic role advertised for a while


----------



## Cloo (Sep 15, 2017)

I know the guy who runs this place and he's very nice. TBH, I have heard staff management in general can be a bit hit-and-miss, but that may just be front of house. Based near Finchley Road tube - marketing coordinator and digital/print designer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 13, 2017)

Part-time admin role at the Horniman Museum in SE23. 
Horniman Museum & Gardens


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2017)

Job Search


----------



## oceanpowa (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. 

I'm from a youth-led charity called Talent Match. We're looking for 19-30 year old unemployed people, living in London who are interested in gaining new skills in radio.

It's a 12-week radio training course, running one-day a week. You''ll be training alongside professional experts in radio and getting support from creative experts, in and around our sound studio. This programme has been designed to help unemployed 19+ year olds to build relevant knowledge in order to create a professional working radio station at Collage Arts.

At the end of the course, you'll receive a Level 1 Arts Award.

We’re looking for those interested in:

Presenting
Producing
Social media
Admin

We also help you find work, by providing you with CV and interview help.

For any more information:
Connie - 07599835505


----------



## ricbake (Nov 17, 2017)

The Lambeth Early Action Partnership (LEAP) is a unique opportunity to transform the lives of babies, young children and their families in Lambeth

Work with us


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 18, 2017)

I feel like I ought to post here, since we're very short staffed just now and I never pass up a chance to recruit. Bristol area. Supporting adults with learning disabilities. Great work with great people. I'm just sorry it's so badly undervalued in terms of wages; still above minimum though, once you're fully in (after the training and probation). Empathy and open mindedness more important than qualifications or even experience (though experience would be useful!)

Working For Freeways | Freeways


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 28, 2017)

*London Renters Union*

We're hiring an Organiser!



> *We’re hiring an Organiser! *
> 
> 
> Are you passionate about making the housing system in London fairer? Want to be part of a project that organises renters across the city and wins?
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 20, 2017)

Because it's fun to think about 

Sesame Street Writers’ Room



> *Let's bring more voices to the table!*
> Sesame Street Writers’ Room is a writing fellowship opportunity from the creators of Sesame Street. And we are looking for YOU! Fresh new writing talent from underrepresented racial backgrounds. Emerging storytellers who are selected to join the Writers’ Room fellowship will receive hands-on writing experience guided by Sesame Street veterans and other media industry leaders. Learn about previous fellows and speakers HERE.
> 
> Applications for the 2018 Fellowship Program will open on January 8. Please visit us again at that time to apply.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Stanley Halls in South Norwood is advertising for a Front of House and Bar Manager. 

FoH and Bar Manager, Stanley Halls


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 10, 2018)

I am looking for work.

Sound engineer - tickets and 15 years experience + Stage technician + Lighting opp/rigger/design +Stage manager.
Happy to tour, produce, or join an in-house team for money or fundraisers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 24, 2018)

Friend if mine is looking for a bit of extra part time work, open to most things but especially driving jobs (hasn't got his own car though) market stalls/indie retail, bar work - cash in hand preferable.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2018)

Still looking, didn't get enough from the car sale to emigrate. 

Tech blogging, copywriting of any sort, business administration, web design, anything really.


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 19, 2018)

If you've always wanted to join the circus, here's your chance!

Flying Trapeze School Administrator, Gorilla Circus


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2018)

Carpenter/Builder – Antarctica - Vacancy - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## Cloo (Feb 23, 2018)

Fundraiser and commercial manager (eg shop, cafe event space) roles on offer at lovely educational charity run by a friend in Hackney:

Vacancies

Also, editor role (£30k+) shortly going at my place, let me know if you'd like details. Suitable for someone with a few years' editing and commissioning experience in any publishing field. It's for a professional journal, but we've variously come from journalism, academic and freelance content type backgrounds. I'm going for a new internal role myself, so if you apply for it, there is a small chance a second editor job will become available!


----------



## sparkybird (May 3, 2018)

*£29K pro rata 2.5 days a week, Brixton South London*

Come and and work at the ONLY Windmill left in London!

*Part time, fixed term contract*
The Friends of Windmill Gardens are looking for a part time Project Administrator to support them through the step changes required to prepare for and open the new education building at Brixton Windmill. This 15-month post is funded by a grant from the HLF Resilient Fund.

This preparedness includes the establishment of the Friends as a Charitable Incorporated Organisation with a new Board of Trustees; reviewing and introducing new systems to ensure sustainable growth in volunteering, membership, trading and finance.

*Reporting:* The post reports to the Chair of the Friends of Windmill Gardens.

*Days/hours:* To work flexibly 2.5 days (17.5 hours) per week which will involve occasional evening or weekend commitments at the standard pay rate. Initially the post will be based at the Blenheim Gardens Resident Management Organisation office. Once the new Windmill Education Centre opens in January it will be based there. Additional hours may be worked by agreement if the service demands this.

*Closing date for applications:* 5pm on 25 May 2018.

*Interviews:* Friday 1 June 2018.

Opportunities - brixton windmill


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2018)

Perks and White, the independent coffee shop in Herne Hill station are looking for a manager. I don't have any details but you can email rob@perksandwhite.com if you're interested.


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2018)

Does anyone need any transcription / proofreading work?


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2018)

Become Our New Rockin' Robin


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2018)

Mobile Plant Operator – Antarctica - Vacancy - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2018)

there is nothing on the BAS site I can actually do and apply for .  grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Riklet (May 30, 2018)

24k to go and live in fucking Antartica for ages? Guess you can save most of it and tax free.  Still... not quite off-shore oil wages is it.


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> there is nothing on the BAS site I can actually do and apply for .  grrrrrrrrr



Me neither. I'm waiting to see if they need a housing officer. Might be a while.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2018)

https://www.mountview.org.uk/everything-else/jobs/

various roles in a drama school - events manager and stuff - Peckham based


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2018)

Pecan

Roles at Pecan in Peckham -  evangelical Christian lot at its core but does some very good work


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2018)

Vice-Chancellor at University of London


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 138688
> Vice-Chancellor at University of London


Does it pay the living wage?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2018)

belboid said:


> Does it pay the living wage?


no, it will pay much much more than that. rather more than the prime minister receives in remuneration.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2018)

Communications Officer & Assistants posts going at the greatest club in the world 

Vacancy - Communications & Marketing Officer - The Official Website Of Tranmere Rovers Football Club


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 6, 2018)

from the labour party


> Want to help us reach millions, win support for Momentum campaigns and get Jeremy Corbyn into government? Come work with us! We're looking for a new *Social Media & Digital Communications Officer* and we're hiring for two positions - temporary (starting immediately) and permanent.
> 
> _*Join our social media and digital team*_
> Find out more!
> ...


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2018)

This looks quite a nice job:

*Research Associate - Radical Press - UWE*

Working closely with senior academics you will investigate the regional radical press between 1968 and 1988. You will find archives, identify and interview key players, create databases and liaise with other researchers and organisations. The information you gather will be used to support further research and funding bids as well as developing your research profile. 

WCN ATS


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2018)

TSSA (trade union mainly for admin / supervisory type staff in transport) is seeking organisers based in London (possibly also Manchester / York)

more here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2018)

black cultural archives are recruiting - got this on friday


LINK HERE: Jobs


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2018)

Royal Mail are currently looking for temp staff for Christmas: Home :: Royal Mail Xmas


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2018)

if you've ever wanted to work in an occult bookshop

closing date next weds, 24/10/18
£19k + £600 annual book allowance
https://www.treadwells-london.com/t...ler-post/?mc_cid=41dbbb7728&mc_eid=a360f751c9


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2018)

Researcher required: Community Toolkit for Monitoring the Police

*Researcher required by Netpol to develop a Community Toolkit for Monitoring the Police*
The position is commissioned as a short-term project on a consultancy basis for the equivalent of around 125 hours of work (with completion no later than Thursday 28 February 2019) and will pay £2000.

Policing intended to maintain public order is invariably at its most coercive and aggressive on the streets and in communities that society stigmatises as “at risk of disorder”, which are often policed differently on the base of class, gender and race or ethnicity.

Netpol has secured a small grant to begin to help community groups establish their own local independent police monitoring initiatives, which can start to document and challenge racist, violent or confrontational policing.

Our immediate aim is to develop and publish (online initially and eventually in print) a ‘toolkit’ of resources to support groups who wish to actively monitor or campaign around policing issues in their communities (whether geographic, ethnic, issue-based or cultural).

It is anticipated that the toolkit will include some or all of the following:


using available statistical information to monitor trends in policing;
running workshops on police monitoring strategies
supporting individuals through the police complaints process and civil actions against the police;
engagement with elected representatives;
building relationships with solicitors;
creating effective rights education strategies;
mounting effective campaigns;
the ethics of casework;
challenges around setting up an ‘emergency hotline’;
how to protect a local monitoring project’s independence.
We aim to ensure that the toolkit can be adapted for use by different groups who wish to monitor specific aspects of policing (such as police responses to domestic violence) as well as those who are concerned with the policing of a particular community or locality.

We are looking for an enthusiastic, committed researcher/campaigner who can undertake the groundwork of researching, collating and writing a draft of the Toolkit, ready for online publication. The ideal person will have:


excellent research and written skills
the ability to engage with and interview individuals and organisations with extensive experience in police monitoring projects, including those with experience of providing practical casework support and those engaged in successful campaigning around issues of discrimination in policing.
the ability to gather, collate and prioritise information and turn it into a format that is accessible to a wider audience.
*TO APPLY*
Please send a copy of your CV along with a short statement (around 300 words) explaining why you have the necessary skills and experience for this commission and outlining your availability, to info@netpol.org by WEDNESDAY 28 NOVEMBER 2018


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2018)

vacancy for accounts payable assistant, maternity leave cover (might lead to something permanent) somewhere towards the southern end of the northern line.

no info about pay etc. currently on 'does anyone know anyone who might want to do this before we advertise it' basis

PM me if interested (don't really want to say in public where i work) - i'm not involved in the hiring process or in this bit of the organisation so can't give much inside info about it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 11, 2018)

*SilverFit,* an organisation promoting fitness for the over 50s are recruiting.

We have some wonderful news to share with you! We now have some much needed funding *to recruit a part time senior manager / CEO to help out Eddie!*  She has been working over 60 hours a week (!!)  and most of it voluntary so this is a welcome step forward for the organisation!

Kindly see attached and further below the job advert. You can also find it advertised in the Guardian online at:
Part Time CEO job with SILVERFIT | Guardian Jobs.

Or at our website:
http://www.silverfit.org.uk/ceo/

Please feel free to pass on to your friends, networks and anyone you think may be interested in the role. *The deadline for applications is November 16th.*


----------



## Cloo (Dec 10, 2018)

There's an assistant editor maternity cover role coming up at ours to be my dogsbody, I mean assistant, based in Westminster. It's not actually covering someone on leave - my manager is covering the person on leave and I'm partially covering my my manager, so we need another person to fill the gaps for 6-9 months, especially as my co-editor is unwell and unlikely to return to work full time in the foreseeable.

It would suit someone with some editorial experience who would like a bit more, working on journals in the built environment, though no knowledge of the field required. Duties likely include being asked to follow up commissioning leads and develop articles, editing the content commissioned and possibly assisting with subediting on any of the journals if the subeditor is snowed under or away and so forth. Might also suit an editorial freelancer looking for a few months' solid income. I'll also be honest, I think there's a fair chance my co-editor will have to retire on health grounds in the next six months, and if so, whoever takes this role could well end up a full editor if they're good at it.

It's a relaxed, low-stress (on the whole) environment, though we are going through a lot of change in the next year, for example we're being moved to a new part of the organisation, which should be very good for the team as it means we'll actually have a senior manager whose job is relevant to what we do!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

a vacancy at efta

European Free Trade Association |


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2019)

lots of jobs going in antarctica

(there's about another 20)
Vacancies - British Antarctic Survey


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 14, 2019)

Office manager job in Hackney at my lovely friend's excellent (and ethical) media company:

https://www.mediorite.co.uk/post/work-with-us


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2019)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## ricbake (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like a Sue Foster's ish job is being advertised by Lambeth Council at an eye watering £158,000
Lambeth Job Search | Lambeth Council


----------



## Nivag (Mar 5, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Looks like a Sue Foster's ish job is being advertised by Lambeth Council at an eye watering £158,000
> Lambeth Job Search | Lambeth Council
> View attachment 163561


Looks like they've found someone, it's no longer listed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2019)

digitising auld things for the royal family

Digitisation Technician (Georgian Papers Programme) - The Royal Household


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2019)

https://bmrecruit.ciphr-irecruit.com/templates/CIPHR/jobdetail_1561.aspx
closes 4 april


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2019)

We're hiring a staff supervisor



> The London Renters’ Union are looking for someone to do 1 paid day a month (7.5 hours) of Staff Supervision. Rate of pay: £110 per day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2019)

Job Description | English Heritage
soz the closing date's the 19th of august


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2019)

university college london are looking to give a shedload of money to a new provost

UCL launches global search for new President & Provost

the ad: Perrett Laver: President & Provost


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 2, 2019)

Brixton Windmill (the one with the sails, not the pub!) is hiring! We need a Business Development Manager and a Project Administrator to help us promote and grow the new Brixton Windmill Centre. Both part time, fixed term contracts. 
Opportunities - brixton windmill


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2019)

one for our irish posters


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

funded phd in history of manchester Manchester Goods', trading a global commodity: the role of the merchant community in the rise of Manchester as a world centre for cotton textiles in the 19th century (GRIFFINEU19cdpSMACSM) at University of East Anglia


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 22, 2019)

*Wordsworth Trust 2020 Traineeships
Traineeships - Wordsworth Trust
*
2 x Collections Trainees and 1 x Education Trainee
_We are looking for two Collections Trainees and one Education Trainee to join us for an 11 month Traineeship, beginning in January 2020.
Our Traineeship programme provides an all-round experience of working in an historic house (Dove Cottage) and museum in a full time role, and aims to equip you with the skills you need to take the next step in your career. You don’t need prior experience or specific qualifications to apply – you do need to be enthusiastic, ready to learn and willing to make the most of this opportunity.
Trainees will be joining us at a very exciting time, as we are undertaking a major redevelopment project, ‘Reimagining Wordsworth’ (funded by the Heritage Lottery Fund). We are making profound and exciting changes to our site and activities in time to celebrate the 250th anniversary of William Wordsworth’s birth in April 2020._


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2019)

camden new journal seeks journalist, apply asap VACANCY: Camden New Journal group seeks journalist


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2019)

TSSA (trade union for admin / supervisory sort of transport workers) is seeking an organiser in London.  More here.


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 5, 2019)

A way out for some. You have to do some initial training then your off  . Not for everyone, matey went off to Canada on a ship for a good few weeks. 
Halcyon Yacht Delivery | International Boat Deliveries UK


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2019)

A couple of digital content editor roles going at my place,  PM me if interested.


----------



## Triggy (Nov 15, 2019)

If you're currently looking for work, check out a book called 'Freaking Hired!' on Amazon (it's on Kindle Unlimited, so a free read if you have KU)

Loads of tips about how to face the different process stages that are thrown at you and also insights into some of the more dubious practices. The author also has an interesting blog at www.maxfrances.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2019)

funded dphil at cambridge Exploring Humanist Networks of Knowledge and Reading in Queens’ College Old Library | Open-Oxford-Cambridge AHRC Doctoral Training Partnership

deadline 10 january 2020


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2019)

paid internships at granta (£8.21/hour) - nine days left to apply Careers & Internships - Granta Magazine


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2019)

Daughter's secondary school (North London, right by northern Line tube Zone 3) is looking for librarian for their brand-new upper school library in the new year. PM me if you'd like details.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 18, 2019)

Niche but may be of interest to the librarians of urban
Pusey House Library (mid-Jan deadline, scroll down for the info)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2020)

‘Two hands are a lot’ — we’re hiring data scientists, project managers, policy experts, assorted weirdos…


----------



## a_chap (Jan 3, 2020)

Which job are you applying for then, Pickman's model...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2020)

Hoppy X – Remembering Photographer and Activist, John 'Hoppy' Hopkins
					






					hoppyx.com
				



library@bishopsgate.org.uk


----------



## Irish353.109 (Feb 1, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Okay, this is for all those who are facing redundancy, or are already there, and looking for work.
> 
> Inspired by one man’s doldrums on here, and the responses to his predicament, I thought maybe people could post up what they’re looking for, and others could post any vacancies they know of
> 
> I've put up a request on the Feedback forum for this to be made a sticky, so if you're up for it, post away


Since my redundancy from a Manchester supermarket in junior roles (as that was all I was ever allowed to do back home in Ireland, under Irish cultural traditions - it’s a bit difficult to explain, as career paths were decided for you by everyone else) since sept after 17 years at age 49, I’ve been going for supermarket, coffee shop, retail, customer service (not actually selling stuff) cleaner, low-grade roles to tide me over until retirement age - some jobsearch websites have been advertising “retail” or “customer service” roles which, when you attend the interview, turn out to be for call centres, which I know I would clearly not be “able for” and they should see that from your CV even if it comes under “customer service” as I’ve never even worked on tills as a checkout operator, let alone in the kiosk (customer service desk) in any supermarket


----------



## Irish353.109 (Feb 1, 2020)

strung out said:


> Well i got made redundant in September and have been finding it pretty hard to find something. Previously I worked in a shop that specialised in Organic/Whole Foods, ethical retail etc. I was a front end supervisor (customer services, cash office etc) and ideally i'd like something similar, though am open to other things. My experience is about 9 years in various retail businesses but am finding it hard to find things i'm a) comfortable doing b) experience/qualified enough for and c) is in bristol.
> 
> any ideas welcome


Never was a team leader, never worked on tills or CSD in Tesco during my 17 years there here in Manchester, but was in supermarkets and coffee shops for over 20 years, in junior roles, including in Ireland, in Superquinn Blanchardstown in Dublin


----------



## Epona (Feb 2, 2020)

Irish353.109 said:


> Never was a team leader, never worked on tills or CSD in Tesco during my 17 years there here in Manchester, but was in supermarkets and coffee shops for over 20 years, in junior roles, including in Ireland, in Superquinn Blanchardstown in Dublin



Are you aware that you are replying to a post that was made 12 years ago?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> Are you aware that you are replying to a post that was made 12 years ago?


They're a new member. Probably searched for something and replied to something that came up in search results is my guess.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 3, 2020)

Irish353.109 said:


> Since my redundancy from a Manchester supermarket in junior roles (as that was all I was ever allowed to do back home in Ireland, under Irish cultural traditions - it’s a bit difficult to explain, as career paths were decided for you by everyone else) since sept after 17 years at age 49, I’ve been going for supermarket, coffee shop, retail, customer service (not actually selling stuff) cleaner, low-grade roles to tide me over until retirement age - some jobsearch websites have been advertising “retail” or “customer service” roles which, when you attend the interview, turn out to be for call centres, which I know I would clearly not be “able for” and they should see that from your CV even if it comes under “customer service” as I’ve never even worked on tills as a checkout operator, let alone in the kiosk (customer service desk) in any supermarket


The Co-op group are recruiting for some of their stores in Manchester.


----------



## Irish353.109 (Feb 3, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The Co-op group are recruiting for some of their stores in Manchester.


I’ve tried applying but I failed one of thier online tests, which means that, not only was my application not submitted, I cannot apply again for any of thier vacancies for at least 6 months


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 3, 2020)

Irish353.109 said:


> I’ve tried applying but I failed one of thier online tests, which means that, not only was my application not submitted, I cannot apply again for any of thier vacancies for at least 6 months


Have you tried re-registering with a different e-mail address and then applying again after that? I have vague memories of that working for me in the past.


----------



## nadia (Feb 9, 2020)

Well the days are ticking by until I get made redundant. The engineering job market  is in the doldrums at the mo combo of brexit/coronavirus/somehting else. Looking for something in hampshire ideally


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2020)

Suspect there are quite a few of us looking for casual/temp/new employment at the moment. 

Might be good to share some links or requests.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

Co-op has just announced large temporary and permanent recruitment opportunities.



> The *Co-op* is to create 5,000 store-based posts which will provide temporary employment for hospitality workers who have lost their jobs because of the coronavirus crisis.
> 
> 
> The retail giant said it is simplifying its recruitment process so successful candidates can start work within days.
> ...



Temp - apply in store. 
Permanent - apply online.






 Please share this posthttps://coop.uk/2J4uzBr


----------



## moody (Mar 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Co-op has just announced large temporary and permanent recruitment opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know what their pay frequency is?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

moody said:


> Do you know what their pay frequency is?



Nope, sorry. Just saw the ad and put it here. (I don’t work for the co-op)


----------



## moody (Mar 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Nope, sorry. Just saw the ad and put it here. (I don’t work for the co-op)


I found it, it 4 weekly.

good post though.


----------



## Irish353.109 (Mar 20, 2020)

Irish353.109 said:


> I’ve tried applying but I failed one of thier online tests, which means that, not only was my application not submitted, I cannot apply again for any of thier vacancies for at least 6 months


Because of the virus they are changing thier recruitment policies to have temp staff so I applied again so fingers crossed


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Co-op has just announced large temporary and permanent recruitment opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That took me to recruitment for funeral staff, which I would actually be happy to do (I have worked in that sector before) but  unfortunately they want people who can drive.


----------



## moody (Mar 28, 2020)

.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 1, 2020)

My contract which I signed in early March is under review and I have tp sort things out with my branch manager, who is as pricky as a hedgehog.

Told this evening. Due to falling income. Maybe have a job in may. 

Dam this virus


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Have applied to a few supermarkets but not heard anything back. 
Also today emailed a few local care homes to see if they are looking for chefs or general dogsbody.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 2, 2020)

Spent today updating linkedin, christ there are some faces from the past some good others not so much.

  Have not called my bm, she is mostly likely in the know by now. Can feel my nervors rising.

 I started on rum and cokes this afternoon at 1.05pm.
   I feel as if i am at the airport with a long flight ahead


----------



## sparkybird (May 2, 2020)

Brixton Windmill, Lambeth are looking for maternity cover for the Business Development Manager (part time post)








						Opportunities - Brixton Windmill & Education Centre
					

We are currently recruiting for the part time positions of Community Centre Manager and Community Engagement Officer at Friends of Windmill Gardens.




					www.brixtonwindmill.org


----------



## Mation (Jul 11, 2020)

Tower Hamlets Education Partnership (collaboration of the schools in Tower Hamlets) have appointed Reed Education to manage their recruitment and supply service across the next three academic years. This service will support Early Years provisions, Primary, Secondary and Special Schools within the Borough and all types of roles from teaching, teaching assistants, tutor, cover supervisors to all non-classroom-based positions.

This contract and partnership between Reed Education and the Tower Hamlets Education Partnership gives greater transparency to supply staff, fair pay levels and encourages permanent opportunities for suitable staff when the needs arise.

Due to the high demand for the start of the new Academic Year, we are recruiting for various job roles:

Teachers
Intervention Tutors
Teaching assistants / learning support assistants
Cover supervisors / HLTA’s
Senior Leaders
Pastoral roles
To register interest in joining the service please email TowerHamlets.schools@reed.com and a relevant consultant will call to discuss the opportunities available to you.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 22, 2020)

this sounds interesting and well paid - Operations lead -  Library of Things closing date 12th August 2020


----------



## Mogden (Jul 30, 2020)

Why do bloody job ads list 2 different locations and then get pissy with you when you can't get to one of the locations cos it's still not bloody clear which location it is. Perfect job, not where the postcode listed is but is where they mention another place randomly


----------



## Mogden (Aug 1, 2020)

I need to apply for whatever twee name the government are calling dole these days. I think that means universal credit but I'm really not sure. I also don't know if my autism diagnosis leads me to any additional help (!) like counselling, financial assistance, etc. I'm laughing inside as I type this knowing full well the answer is likely to be not a chance! I didn't want to stuff up the benefits section just yet if someone can point me at a useful thread. Ta.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 1, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I need to apply for whatever twee name the government are calling dole these days. I think that means universal credit but I'm really not sure. I also don't know if my autism diagnosis leads me to any additional help (!) like counselling, financial assistance, etc. I'm laughing inside as I type this knowing full well the answer is likely to be not a chance! I didn't want to stuff up the benefits section just yet if someone can point me at a useful thread. Ta.





yes, universal credit.  CAB page here (this page is specific to england which is where  i think you are - theer may be subtle differences round the UK, so if you're elsewhere, go back to their home page and start again.)

UC also (for most working age people) includes housing benefit (towards rent) but it looks like you need to claim council tax reduction separately via your local council.

this is the most recent / busy of threads i can find.

UC is means tested so you can't get it if you have over a certain amount of savings.  There does appear to be 'new style Job Seekers Allowance' which appears to be payable for up to 6 months in the same way as contributions based JSA was, if you've paid enough NI contributions in recent years, and in which case your savings (and / or any partner's income) are not relevant.  I can't find anything too clear about this, and anyone would think government were trying to ensure people don't find out about it.  not quite sure whether you can claim this direct, or have to wait for a UC claim to be turned down first.  (i'm some years out of touch with these things.)

not sure about any 'additional help' under UC for disabilities etc.  At one time, there were specialist advisers at job centres who would offer additional assistance to people with disabilities etc.

there is Employment Support Allowance "for people who cannot work or have a limited ability to work because of a disability or health condition" - although  here are a lot of hoops to jump through to get this.  More here.   There are a few threads including one quite hefty one about the assessment process, and it's probably worth seeking more info / advice if you do put in a claim for ESA. 

It's worth bearing in mind that the whole system now appears to be intentionally designed to put people off claiming, to deny people the benefits they are entitled to, to set traps to give them an excuse to stop peoples' benefits and so on.  

possibly stating the obvious but national autistic society have a page on benefits here which may be worth a look.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 1, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, universal credit.  CAB page here (this page is specific to england which is where  i think you are - theer may be subtle differences round the UK, so if you're elsewhere, go back to their home page and start again.)
> 
> UC also (for most working age people) includes housing benefit (towards rent) but it looks like you need to claim council tax reduction separately via your local council.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to post that Puddy_Tat , it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 1, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that Puddy_Tat , it's very much appreciated.





PIP claim help, plus ESA, DLA & Universal Credit may be worth a look as well, although there is a modest subscription price for some of it.  i think some people on urban do subscribe, so threads on the benefits forum may be worth trying first.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone after a sales job in the drinks industry?








						Join Us! We're Looking For A Salesperson To Join Our Team
					

In recent years Signature Brew have collaborated with some of the most exciting artists in the world. In 2018 we were named Brewery Business of the Year and in 2019 we built an unrivalled state-of-the-art brewery and event space that is already propelling us to new heights in 2020…




					www.signaturebrew.co.uk


----------



## Cloo (Aug 24, 2020)

Our Birmingham Office is currently advertising a few roles internally that are important enough to beat the recruitment freeze otherwise in place, all financial or legal, we are a professional body with a big regulatory function. Drop me a line if you would like any further details. Obviously, everything is home based for now but I think in the longer run they will be very open minded to being home based, so if you're not in Brum it could still be a goer.


x2 Finance analysts - one for business planning and performance, one for commercial analysis

Planning and performance manager - I think basically senior to the above

A regulatory paralegal

A mat cover for a regulatory technical specialist

A senior regulatory lawyer

Head of Regulatory enforcement if you happen to be a bigshot lawyer with regulation experience looking for a job!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 16, 2020)

Saw this on LinkedIn. Part time entry level roles in the arts sector





Liberally449 followers1w • Edited • 1 week ago
Follow
Liberally is HIRING!
Be part of a game-changing, creative & dynamic social enterprise, amplifying minoritised voices across the liberal arts. We create space to belong.

We need 3 remote-working assistants to help cement Liberally's place leading the intersection of inclusion & the liberal arts. 6-month posts under the Kickstart Scheme. You will be 16-24, on Universal Credit & unemployed to be eligible.

WHAT ELSE?
I am ambitious, driven, busy & passionate about what we do - you will be too! You are a self-starter, professional & efficient. Experience desirable, not essential. Crucial is a fire for social change, curiosity & a love of the arts.

THE ROLES

Editorial & Talent
Marketing & Fundraising
Events

WHAT WILL YOU GET?

A paid 25 hours/wk role
Mentoring & training from me and our Board
A supportive & motivating atmosphere where what you do will really matter

TO APPLY
Email hello@artsliberally.com with your CV and a covering letter explaining your experience, why Liberally and what belonging means to you. We encourage applications from Black, Asian & Minority Ethnic and LGBTQ+ candidates.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 22, 2020)

The charity I work for are hiring a sales admin person, full time, Central London or Leamington Spa (but London are all working from home for the rest of this year at least). Looking for someone personable with good general admin skills, sales and some finance (invoicing, budgeting and Excel) type stuff. I can recommend them as an employer. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 23, 2020)

Any media rights people? My brother in law is looking for a  Rights Executive for his team at ITV:



			Invalid Request


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2020)

seen on one of the SE London tweeter accounts i follow, Horniman Museum (Forest Hill) have a vacancy for part time finance admin assistant

more here but get on with it, closing date is monday 12 october.


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> seen on one of the SE London tweeter accounts i follow, Horniman Museum (Forest Hill) have a vacancy for part time finance admin assistant
> 
> more here but get on with it, closing date is monday 12 october.



Damn I missed that, I love the Horniman Museum.  OH works in a pub around the corner and we sometimes meet in the museum or have a picnic in the gardens if he has a long gap between shifts (but not long enough to come home for sleep).  I should have paid attention to this because I would have loved to work there.

I also have an employment history in finance administration.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2020)

Epona said:


> Damn I missed that


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Not your typical job but a quite amazing opportunity here. Seen a few people share this on Facebook and seems to be a genuine offer.


----------



## dervish (Nov 2, 2020)

Someone at my work forwarded that on to me, I think someone has taken them up on it now though.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 2, 2020)

Some software roles going at my work, closing end of this week, PM me if you'd like details - they can be at any UK office (this might now just be London and Birmingham, maybe Edinburgh as well) and they will be open to a lot of working from home once people start returning to the office:

Adobe Analytics Product Owner

Adobe Campaign Product Owner

Adobe Experience Manager Product Owner

Magento Product Owner

We're finalising a reorg this month, there may be a bunch of other roles in various areas going live later this month, so I will update when they go public.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2020)

Bunch more census jobs coming up









						Search for a census job - temporary roles - Office for National Statistics
					

If you're ready to help make Census 2021 a reality, come and join us. Explore the different roles and locations currently available.




					www.censusjobs.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2020)

*this is a voluntary post: but i thought it might interest some here*

We are looking for a new editor and secretary for the *Yorkshire Archaeological and Historical Society*'s Record Series.

The Society is offering two opportunities for suitably qualified individuals with a strong interest in Yorkshire’s past to take responsibility, on a voluntary basis, for the production and future development of the Society’s Record Series.

The Series has published historic texts relating to Yorkshire since 1885 and currently does so in partnership with the major UK records publishing house, Boydell and Brewer. It aims to publish a variety of texts across a wide chronological range and generally has several volumes at differing stages of progress at any one time.

This is an important time: technological changes offer great potential for new ways of working with historic texts, so that the role holders will make serious contributions to the Series and to the modern methodology of historical scholarship. The work is therefore interesting, varied, and unpredictable, offering plenty of opportunity to meet a range of people working on texts, and to consult with experts in their fields.

The Society envisages appointing an Editor and an Assistant Editor who will share the range of tasks involved according to their according to their relative interests, skills and experience.

The Society is not looking for fully experienced role holders, instead wishing to give weight to candidates who demonstrate enthusiasm, interest and creativity. They will be supported throughout by an experienced and active Record Series Committee. Sales and subscriptions are handled by the Society’s administrative and financial support service.

A more detailed description of editorial responsibilities is available and arrangements can be made for a preliminary discussion with the current Editor, Chris Webb, on request to the Society’s Honorary General Secretary by email: secretary@yahs.org.uk

The Society is offering two opportunities for suitably qualified individuals with a strong interest in Yorkshire’s past to take responsibility, on a voluntary basis, for the production and future development of the Society’s Record Series.

The Series has published historic texts relating to Yorkshire since 1885 and currently does so in partnership with the major UK records publishing house, Boydell and Brewer. It aims to publish a variety of texts across a wide chronological range and generally has several volumes at differing stages of progress at any one time.

This is an important time: technological changes offer great potential for new ways of working with historic texts, so that the role holders will make serious contributions to the Series and to the modern methodology of historical scholarship. The work is therefore interesting, varied, and unpredictable, offering plenty of opportunity to meet a range of people working on texts, and to consult with experts in their fields.

The Society envisages appointing an Editor and an Assistant Editor who will share the range of tasks involved according to their according to their relative interests, skills and experience.

The Society is not looking for fully experienced role holders, instead wishing to give weight to candidates who demonstrate enthusiasm, interest and creativity. They will be supported throughout by an experienced and active Record Series Committee. Sales and subscriptions are handled by the Society’s administrative and financial support service.

A more detailed description of editorial responsibilities is available and arrangements can be made for a preliminary discussion with the current Editor, Chris Webb, on request to the Society’s Honorary General Secretary by email: secretary@yahs.org.uk

Further information about YAHS and its Record Series can be found at Dedicated to Yorkshire's history and archaeology


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2020)

A few more roles gone public at my work:

Communications head  - senior, for someone with a lot of comms leadership/strategy experience

Speechwriter for C-suite and organisation President - needs experience in similar role.

Both can be part home based or at any UK office of ours (London, Brum, Edinburgh) Contact me for details

There should also be several 'content creator' roles soon, looking for people with digital content creation experience including video and audio. Not sure when they'll go live but drop me a line if you'd like me to let you know.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 10, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Communications head - senior, for someone with a lot of comms leadership/strategy experience


Hi, this may suit a friend of mine. Is the role focused on PR/Media/Internal Comms?


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Hi, this may suit a friend of mine. Is the role focused on PR/Media/Internal Comms?


Have PM'ed you details.... I think it's more external, we have specific internal people


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm really fed up with my job and am looking for something I can do part time from home with a view to going full time as soon as the pandemic improves.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 25, 2020)

Remote B2B marketing role for a software consultancy dealing with SAP Ariba & S/4 Hana mainly - prefer someone with experience in the US market. I'm more comms and marketing, so you would be working with me more at the sales and marketing end of things.

Probably part-time to start with, but it's very flexible and they're pretty decent to work for (reasonable rates, prompt payments, bonuses, etc). Also enterprise logistics/procurement software isn't going to go out of fashion any time soon, regardless of what's happening with the pandemic (or at least you would have more to worry about than your job if things went that bad!).

It's a pretty good place to work all in, so well worth a punt if you have the experience and either know what SAP Ariba is all about or are capable of learning it. It's especially ideal if you need a lot of flexibility for some reason (kids, insomnia, whatever) as there are no real set "core hours", just a core number of hours and a requirement to turn up to remote meetings as needed.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2020)

More vacancies at work, can be London or Birmingham based unless stated otherwise:

B2B business manager
Candidate support coordinator (multiligual)
Communications exec
Content creator (x4) - for digital content including podcast, video etc
Content creator manager - for the above
Digital analytics manager
Digital solutions manager
Finance analyst (commercial) - Birmingham only
Head of insights and strategy - V senior, can be home based
Head of strategic partnerships (working with real estate/construction businesses)
Member support officer - Birmingham
Multimedia designer
Social media manager

Drop me a line if you'd like details


----------



## Nivag (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## pianistenvy (Dec 14, 2020)

The SE22 Piano School in East Dulwich is looking for part-time piano teachers to work after-school hours from Januar 2021. Email se22pianoschool@gmail.com for more information.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 24, 2020)

Is anyone looking for data entry or admin staff at the moment?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is anyone looking for data entry or admin staff at the moment?


Where is it? And I don't suppose it's permanent?


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 24, 2020)

8115 said:


> Where is it? And I don't suppose it's permanent?


No, I'm looking! I was just asking if there is anything lol


----------



## 8115 (Dec 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> No, I'm looking!


Ha ha sorry! Good luck!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 19, 2021)

PR firm I work with looking for someone with some account management experience - they are Brighton/London based and seem to be a really nice place to work, offering a lot of perks









						Jo Sutherland on LinkedIn: Magenta is looking for its next PR & communications superstar
					

Magenta Associates is looking for its next #PR & #communications superstar - suitable for an SAE/JAM who's after a new adventure with a playful and creative...




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2021)

dc thompson are looking for a cataloguing archivist Cataloguing Archivist - D.C. Thomson & Co. Ltd.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Age uk Lambeth are looking for someone to host zoom events - parttime job temp contract. Pm me for details


----------



## Mation (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't know anything about the charity, but saw this on a job list email I still get. I don't work in this field anymore, but am nosey about what jobs are going, so haven't unsubscribed.

*Grants Coordinator*
MQ Mental Health
£25,000-£27,000
London
Closing date: *16 April 2021*
Having recently launched a new 5-year strategy, MQ is at a critical point in its development. An exciting opportunity has come up for an Events and Grants Coordinator. The right person will be passionate about tackling mental health, and driven to ensure that all projects happen to the highest possible standards. You will have an innovative and agile approach to events and project management. You will need to work closely with colleagues.
For further information and to apply


----------



## Cloo (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice digital editor role going with the guys who do out-of-house production on an online mag for my organisation, working under a guy who used to be a colleague and is a really lovely bloke - if it wasn't junior to my role I'd go for it myself! Southwark/home based

Full-time digital editor, RICS | Sunday (wearesunday.com)


----------



## Cloo (Apr 12, 2021)

Digital analyst sought at my workplace, can be based in London or Birmingham (maybe Edinburgh too I think), they will probably remain v open to home working most of the time in longer run as well:



> This role will be monitoring, reviewing and reporting on the performance of all digital performance channels data. The individual will be providing in depth analysis and insights to inform customer segmentation, channel optimisation and development to maximise conversion rates, sales and profitability.


  Message me if interested.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 29, 2021)

Age uk lambeth job:





__





						MYcommunity Social Prescribing Manager (Maternity Cover) | Age UK Lambeth |  | CharityJob.co.uk
					





					www.charityjob.co.uk
				




and there's this job but I cant find a link:


> Vaccination Champions Coordinator
> Here's a link to the Job Description: Vaccination Champions Coordinator
> 
> This job is being advertised on a rolling basis... applications are being considered as they arrive! We are doing this ( it's not something we usually do) as we need to get this service up and running as soon as possible.
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2021)

archives assistant at eton, closing date 23.5.21 Archives Assistant |         Jobs and careers with Eton College


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 11, 2021)

We have a bunch of roles in tech, product and sales currently available in Manchester: Booking.com Careers: Discover a world of possibilities


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2021)

The Bishopsgate Institute in London currently have vacancies for an archivist (temp - maternity leave cover) and Programme Manager









						Work with us | Bishopsgate Institute
					

Interested in joining our team? View the latest vacancies and find out more information on the benefits of working at Bishopsgate Institute.




					www.bishopsgate.org.uk


----------



## Nivag (May 24, 2021)

Dulwich Hamlet FC are looking for a senior bar manager, events manager and catering manager/head chef to join the club


----------



## Cloo (May 28, 2021)

Social media  exec needed at my employers - could be based at London, Birmingham or Edinburgh offices, but also likely to be very flexible about working from home.

Also Paid Conversion Rate Optimisation person wanted, based in Birmingham (again WFH-friendly in all likelihood) who has 5+ years experience around paid online traffic

And Product development lead for training, event etc products for professionals in built environment - London based, also probably OK with WFH most of time if you're further out.

Contact me if interested/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2021)

Open City (the people behind the annual London Open House weekend) are seeking a 4 day a week admin assistant (includes a bit of finance and marketing / social media stuff)









						Job: Open City Admin Assistant — Open City
					

Open City is recruiting for an admin assistant to support the running of the charity and the Open House Festival




					open-city.org.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 30, 2021)

Fancy driving a Docklands Light Railway train for real?

They are advertising for 'Passenger Service Agents' at Poplar (although suggestion elsewhere is that some jobs may be at Beckton.)  More here

While the trains run in automatic mode most of the time, and the PSA usually closes the doors then presses the button marked 'go', PSA's do need to be able to drive the thing in an emergency (tories tend to ignore this when they go burbling on about the DLR being 'driverless' and wanting the underground to be the same) so it's a fairly serious 'safety critical' role, so there's likely to be medical / eyesight standards and initial / random drugs / alcohol testing.

fairly decent money when qualified (suggestion elsewhere is it's something like £ 48K - less than this during training which is about 3 months), like most transport jobs it's shift work over 7 days a week (think they close xmas day but that's about it.)   i'm not involved with them, and don't know how the shift patterns work, but trains are running from about 0500 to 0100 each day, so there's going to be some very early and very late shifts bearing in mind those are the public times, and the trains have to be woken up and put to bed at each end of that.  I don't know if the last and first trains are close enough to each other for there to be some night shifts.

Closing date is 11 July, although this sort of thing tends to close early if they get a lot of applications (and this probably will)


----------



## Argonia (Jul 3, 2021)

Just in from Surrey Live - RSPCA recruiting.  One for the 2.6 million unemployed









						The RSPCA is recruiting new animal rescuers in Surrey
					

Does this sound like your dream job?




					www.getsurrey.co.uk


----------



## Anju (Jul 3, 2021)

For Scotland based people seeking a paid trainee role in TV type work.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 8, 2021)

Marketing executive and marketing manager roles going at my place, mainly working with emails for our membership organisation -  London based but can probably be flexible and will definitely be OK with workinhg from home part of the week when things settle down. Message me if interested.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 12, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> We have a bunch of roles in tech, product and sales currently available in Manchester: Booking.com Careers: Discover a world of possibilities


I had a job interview with them a few years ago. I suspect I didn't get the job, presumably because of 'fit' aka age discrimination. The young woman who interviewed me asked me, pointedly, along the lines 'The rest of the team are all young, how would feel about working with young people?'

I explained that in my previous role I'd worked mostly with people in their twenties and we all got along fine and even socialised together.

I wasn't surprised, though, when I was informed I'd been unsuccessful, after what she'd said, she clearly seemed to think I was too old (then in my forties) to work with people in their twenties.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 16, 2021)

*The Morrab Library*​*14 July at 12:38*  · 
Ever dreamt of working in a Victorian library surrounded by subtropical gardens, with views of the sea, floor to ceiling shelves and 70,000 books...?
We currently have a vacancy for a library assistant - details and info. on how to apply here -

https://morrablibrary.org.uk/2021/07/vacancies/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2021)

Housmans Bookshop, in Caledonian Road (Kings Cross) are looking for a part time evening events host - about 4 evenings a month, so very much part time









						Job Opportunity at Housmans!
					

© Gemma Curtis. Print of Housmans. More work @wildwaterartstore Housmans Bookshop is looking for an Events Host for its online evening events programme. The main role of the events host will be to …




					housmans.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2021)

Albert Kennedy Trust (housing related advice etc to young LGBTQ+ people) are seeking temporary caseworkers in London and Manchester (8 weeks' work, start soonest possible)









						Vacancy: Temporary Caseworker
					

We're looking for 2 temporary caseworkers to join our dedicated team.




					www.akt.org.uk


----------



## Cloo (Aug 2, 2021)

One of my lovely fellow editors is leaving, so we will have a vacancy going soon. Editing online professional journal on built environment, could work for someone from journalistic or editorial background, ideally with experience of managing online content, but doesn't have to be a digital expert necessarily. Knowledge of built environment/construction helps, but not a necessity - previous editors have come from backgrounds of academia and freelance writing/editorial, for example. It is nominally London based but they're pretty open to home working (one editor is based in Midlands and was before COVID). Drop me a PM if interested, or know anyone who might be. Base pay £30-35k I think (thought I should say, given that editorial role pay varies so wildly within same job title)


----------



## Knotted (Aug 2, 2021)

There's an admin job going where I work in Luton.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2021)

If anyone knows of a young person that would qualify for an apprenticeship who fancies a career in the live events industry, drop me a PM. Would need to be Birmingham (or close enough to commute) based.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

Rothera Move Manager - British Antarctic Survey
closes 29 august, salary £31.9-39.9k

bellaozzydog


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Rothera Move Manager - British Antarctic Survey
> closes 29 august, salary £31.9-39.9k
> View attachment 281751
> bellaozzydog



I’m a two trick pony not a project manager  Plus they’d need to double the pay

just worked with a chief engineer on this job who did a year down there. Very peculiar chap, On leaving last week he gave me a bottle of shampoo….he them demanded a tenner for it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If anyone knows of a young person that would qualify for an apprenticeship who fancies a career in the live events industry, drop me a PM. Would need to be Birmingham (or close enough to commute) based.


Further to this, there’s now a full time live events tech role going at Birmingham Uni. Great job, chance for lots of training and progression. Only downside is that I’d be your boss, but you can’t have everything.

Again, PM for details or if you know anyone that might be interested.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2021)

Job Vacancy: Cataloguing Archivist to arrange & catalogue the archive of Professor Sir Roger Scruton FBA FRSL



Job description: The Family and Estate of the late Sir Roger Scruton are seeking an archivist to catalogue and re-package the archive of the philosopher, academic, and writer. Based at Sundey Hill Farm, Brinkworth, the role will involve creating a catalogue for the archive in compliance with ISAD(G) and undertaking some basic conservation and re-packaging work. With an interest in the life and work of Sir Roger, the successful candidate may be required to perform additional outreach and promotional activities. This is a fixed-term role and would suit a freelance archivist or someone looking for short term employment.



Start date: 1st November 2021

End date: 1st May 2022



Location: The role will be based at Sundey Hill Farm, Brinkworth, Chippenham.



Pay: £24,000 pa pro rata based on the expected duration of no more than six months work, to be worked flexibly over duration of the project (Nov 2021- May 2022).



Qualifications:

● An accredited archives qualification, or proof that the candidate is working towards one ● Cataloguing experience and knowledge of ISAD(G) ● Proficiency in Microsoft Excel and Word ● Knowledge and interest Scruton’s work



For an informal chat please contact Mrs Izzy Larthe via email, details below.



To apply: Send a CV and covering letter to Mrs Izzy Larthe, PA to the late Sir Roger Scruton, Company Secretary, Horsell’s Farm Enterprises, Sundey Hill Farm, Brinkworth, Wiltshire. SN15 5AS.

Email: izzy@rogerscruton.com. Tel: 01666 510 327



Closing date for applications: 30th September 2021



Interviews to be held in Brinkworth mid-October.

NB: Brinkworth is in Wiltshire


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2021)

Uhm, if you'd like to be my co-editor, we're looking and haven't seen any really good CVs yet. London/home-based (we have team members in Midlands and Canada though!); journal for property professionals, this role would cover things like housing, planning, home surveying, sustainability, professional ethics, all  actually surprisingly interesting stuff. Would suit someone with a few years' experience of article commissioning/writing skills and experience, don't have to know about property but willing to learn and do research, some digital content experience would be good but again, not necessary. Nice team, not stressful - PM if you'd like details.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 10, 2021)

CEO of a music based charity working in prisons secure institutions and the community needed.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking for a freelance/contract sales for our B2B software consultancy to support us during US sales calls. Prefer a yank and/or someone with experience in that market.

PM me for details. The role will start out supporting us on a per-call basis but should grow, so you should be able to fit it in around other work. 

While we would prefer US market experience, it's more important that you  have B2B sales experience at the mid to large enterprise level and can understand or learn SAP procurement software and/or know about it already. 

They're also interested in writers and content creators on a freelance basis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2021)

calling aspiring archivists in birmingham

Looking to qualify as an Archivist? We have a full-time job vacancy for a Library Support Assistant at the University of Birmingham, equivalent to posts better known as Archive Assistants elsewhere.

Funding worth 50% of course fees will be paid for the postholder to undertake a Post Graduate Diploma in Archives and Records Management distance learning course.

Professional support from the Archivist team will be given to the post holder as they complete the distance learning course, and 1-2 study leave days per module will be given.

Job Description - Library Support Assistant (Graduate Trainee) - Academic Services - 34567 - Band 300 (210001WX) (taleo.net)

Please feel free to email Jenny Childs with any queries: j.childs@bham.ac.uk

Smokeandsteam do you know anyone who might be interested?


----------



## Cloo (Oct 17, 2021)

Community Security Trust has a few roles going - Donor support manager, Compliance officer, Control room operator and Programming analyst. This is the charity that supports Jewish community safety




__





						Careers – CST – Protecting Our Jewish Community
					

Career opportunities at CST




					cst.org.uk


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2021)

Literacy charity run by my lovely neighbour has an entry level role of Education team assistant if anyone knows someone looking to work in charity/third sector: Jobs - ETA Nov 2021 - Literacy Pirates


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone in the Exeter area or nationwide if can wfh want a competent, experienced and qualified payroll officer from January onwards?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 10, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 293775


Orang Utan


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 25, 2021)

admin and finance coordinator part time (15 hours per week) london based (still some work from home at the moment) for a charity doing music workshop for people in detention centres.
Apologies as I forgot to post this earlier and applications stop at 1PM tomorrow Friday 26th of November.

e2a: removed prison as they work solely in detention centres.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Dr Martens is hiring an Archivist!!



Applications via this link please: https://eur01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fjobs.drmartens.com%2Fjob%2F100139%2Fapply%2F%3FjobId%3D100139%26referrerTag%3D&amp;data=04%7C01%7Ced.lyon%40UCL.AC.UK%7Cdca23c875d9d4d9e6adf08d9bbed8cca%7C1faf88fea9984c5b93c9210a11d9a5c2%7C0%7C0%7C637747451203562026%7CUnknown%7CTWFpbGZsb3d8eyJWIjoiMC4wLjAwMDAiLCJQIjoiV2luMzIiLCJBTiI6Ik1haWwiLCJXVCI6Mn0%3D%7C3000&amp;sdata=wDomGyDeg5yw8oJ7xdL4qHrF6quT68JNd2s%2B5ksj0iE%3D&amp;reserved=0





Dr. Martens is a globally famous and culturally influential British brand with over 60 years of heritage. Our first boot was sold on the 1st April 1960 hence its name the “1460” and it went on to become an iconic, instantly recognisable product with a timeless appeal that is still relevant to consumers across the world today.

We collaborate with culture and fashion icons, musicians and artists, to produce Dr. Martens boots, shoes and sandals that embody a spirit of rebellious self-expression - the spirit of a DM’s wearer and of our own people.

Our business continues to grow right across the globe, and in January 2021, Dr. Martens became one of the most successful listings on the London Stock Exchange in recent times.

As brand custodians, we are lucky to work for a dynamic, thriving, and ethical business, with people from diverse backgrounds, who bring their true selves to work, and where anyone can grow their career.



THE GIG

This newly created role offers a unique opportunity to lay the foundations for successful records management within Dr Martens. We are looking for someone who can take our current archive to the next level in terms of how we curate it, preserve it, catalogue it, store it, and display it. This is an exciting and significant opportunity to contribute to our brand heritage.

Situated at the heart of one of the most culturally relevant brands of the modern era, this role will ensure Dr Martens heritage remains intact and celebrated. We want to ensure that our history is not only preserved and organised to a professional standard, but that it is fully embedded in the fabric of Dr Martens.

As our Archivist you will be responsible for:

• The development and implementation of effective systems and procedures for the proper management of the company’s records, both written and non-written

• Promoting the history of the company through talks, displays, and use of social media

• Negotiating the buying or donation of new archival material from within and outside the Company

• Ensuring that the archives are stored to ensure long-term preservation and meeting specific conservation needs



THE STUFF THAT SETS YOU APART

Put simply, for this role the key things we’re looking for are:

• A degree/Post-Graduate qualification in Archives Management or Records Management that is recognised by the Archives and Records Association, or an equivalent.

• Experience of managing an archive repository and of implementing and developing digital systems

• Excellent organisational, interpersonal, and communication skills.

• You’ll be a proud custodian of our DM’s culture, embodying what we stand for and encouraging others to do the same

• You will bring the outside-in; you’ll share best practice across the team / business and encourage ideas sharing as well as collaborative problem solving





OUR FUNDAMENTAL QUALITIES

It’s never just a job at Dr.Martens. It’s a way of life. We live and breathe our Fundamentals: INTEGRITY. PROFESSIONAL. PASSIONATE. TEAM PLAYERS.

We’re a diverse bunch who believe each role is as unique as the person who does it.



WHAT’S IN IT FOR YOU?



• Welcome to the family free pair of docs

• 65% off all docs

• A dedicated culture team focusing on wellness and charity.

• 2 paid volunteer days per year

• 4.30pm Friday finish

• Amazing Camden based offices with roof terrace overlooking the canal

• Private healthcare



Are you ready to fill your boots? Apply now via this link: https://eur01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fjobs.drmartens.com%2Fjob%2F100139%2Fapply%2F%3FjobId%3D100139%26referrerTag%3D&amp;data=04%7C01%7Ced.lyon%40UCL.AC.UK%7Cdca23c875d9d4d9e6adf08d9bbed8cca%7C1faf88fea9984c5b93c9210a11d9a5c2%7C0%7C0%7C637747451203562026%7CUnknown%7CTWFpbGZsb3d8eyJWIjoiMC4wLjAwMDAiLCJQIjoiV2luMzIiLCJBTiI6Ik1haWwiLCJXVCI6Mn0%3D%7C3000&amp;sdata=wDomGyDeg5yw8oJ7xdL4qHrF6quT68JNd2s%2B5ksj0iE%3D&amp;reserved=0



At Dr. Martens, we are committed to creating an environment where we can all be proud to work and be our best. Part of this commitment is being an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will be considered for employment without regard to race, colour, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics, disability, and age.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 28, 2022)

Marketing/content lead role at flexible workspaces guys my sister-in-law is working for. She seems to be having a great time with them. 









						The better way to find a job in tech
					

Only matches tailored to your preferences. Only the most exciting, innovative and fast-moving companies.




					app.otta.com


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 10, 2022)

Looking for a sales-oriented B2B Business Development Manager with enterprise SaaS experience and preferably some exposure to SAP procurement software. 

Remote and/or London


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2022)

Vacancy in my team for a graphic designer, working on all sorts of assets, with lovely team leader. PM me if interested!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 2, 2022)

Really nice job going in my team working as editor with an external agency who produce our lovely outreach/general online magazine, Modus:



			Great vacancy Journals & Content Editor (Modus) hiring now
		


And here's the Modus site, to get an idea of content: Modus


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 13, 2022)

Lambeth council looking for Healthy Routes programme manager
46k, deadline 20 March


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 16, 2022)

stuff_it said:


> Looking for a sales-oriented B2B Business Development Manager with enterprise SaaS experience and preferably some exposure to SAP procurement software.
> 
> Remote and/or London


Still looking for the right sales person. If you have some enterprise software sales experience and are smart enough to learn the products you are very much wanted for initially 10 or so hours per week. 

I have been there a while, and so long as you put the effort in it's a great place to work.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 6, 2022)

Data migration job for someone with CMS experience, 2-3 months, going at ours. Dull stuff but may suit a freelancer who wants a more solid bit of work or anyone looking for something temp - drop me a line if interested:


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 12, 2022)

If you have a laptop, sign up to one of those pay to watch videos sites. I signed up today. Played 20, 40, 60 minutes videos on my personal laptop. Put it on mute and let is play while I got on with my work on my work laptop. Only issue is you need x amount of referrals before you can withdraw the money.


----------



## Cloo (May 19, 2022)

Uhm - anyone want my job? I'm leaving next week - organisation as a whole is a bit of a mess right now but improving, although my team has always got along fine and avoided most of the bullshit, plus manager is lovely.

Editing (digital) journal about commercial property - don't need to have subject area knowledge, but commissioning, writing and editing experience generally what they're after. Actually suprisingly interesting stuff to work on - covers a lot of different topics.

Can be mostly home based, but probably best if you are in a position to get to London fairly regularly; they still haven't mandated any kind of office return but I expect they'll gradually move back to having a day or two a week for each team.



			Great vacancy Journals & Content Editor hiring now


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2022)

Eton College seeks to recruit an Archives Assistant to support the College Archivist. This is a one-year, fixed-term contract. This role is intended to offer the necessary experience prior to undertaking a postgraduate archive training course or equivalent. You will be introduced to the basic principles of archive management, including appraisal and arrangement, palaeography, basic conservation/preservation techniques, and outreach work such as exhibitions. All relevant training will be given, and the main responsibilities of the post will be to assist with cataloguing, enquiry and outreach work. The successful applicant will also participate in visits to other repositories and in events run by the ARA and the School Archives and Records Association.



The College Archives is the final repository for the historical records of Eton College, preserving and making available the official records of the college’s activities and administration from its foundation in 1440 to the present day. The College Archives is also rich in medieval records that pre-date the foundation of the college, due to the estates gifted to Eton by Henry VI. The archives are mainly concerned with administrative matters until the mid-19th century, when records relating to the school become increasingly dominant. In addition to the college’s own archives, there is an extensive collection of donated material relating to school life such as letters home, diaries of school days and reminiscences.



This role is for 35 hours a week and is intended to run from September 2022.

The closing date for applications is 19th June 2022 at midnight, with interviews intended to take place the w/c 4th July.



For an informal discussion about the post please contact us by email: archives@etoncollege.org.uk

Full details and an application form are available from our website: https://jobsearch.etoncollege.com/jobs/job/Archives-Assistant/540


----------



## johny76239 (Aug 1, 2022)

Senior Web Developer needed​Job at London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine in Greater London, WC1E

The London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine is a world-leading centre for research and postgraduate education in public and global health. Our mission is to improve health and health equity in the UK and worldwide; working in partnership to achieve excellence in public and global health research, education and translation of knowledge into policy and practice. 
We are seeking to appoint an experienced, creative and passionate Senior Web Developer to join London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine on a permanent basis. 
The job offers an excellent opportunity to make your mark as a Senior Web Developer, taking on a range of web projects and working with a variety of stakeholders.
You will be a key part of the Web Services team, working on the development of new web applications, and enhancing and improving existing applications. 
You will have proven hands-on development experience across the full web stack, using PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.  You will have worked with PHP frameworks such as Laravel, Codeigniter or Symfony, and with javascript libraries such as Vue, React or Angular.
You will have knowledge of design patterns, coding standards, and workflow practices, with solid experience of version control systems and development tools. 
As a senior web developer, you will care deeply about the quality of your work and will be both user and detail focused. You will be creative in solving problems and devising solutions, and confident working across the full stack and development lifecycle. You will be adaptable and flexible, with strong interpersonal and communication skills, and enjoy working collaboratively with end users, stakeholders and other developers. 
The post is full time and permanent.
The salary will be on the Professional salary scale Grade 6  in the range £40,611 - £46,119 per annum (inclusive of London Weighting). The post will be subject to the LSHTM terms and conditions of service.  Annual leave entitlement is 30 working days per year, pro rata for part time staff. In addition to this there are discretionary “Wellbeing Days”. Membership of the Pension Scheme is available. The post is based in London at the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine.
Applications should be made on-line via our website at Jobs at LSHTM. Applications should also include the names and email contacts of two referees who can be contacted immediately if shortlisted. Online applications will be accepted by the automated system until 10pm of the closing date. Any queries regarding the application process may be addressed to jobs@lshtm.ac.uk.
The supporting statement section should set out how your qualifications, experience and training meet each of the selection criteria. Please provide one or more paragraphs addressing each criterion. The supporting statement is an essential part of the selection process and thus a failure to provide this information will mean that the application will not be considered. An answer to any of the criteria such as "Please see attached CV" will not be considered acceptable.

Please use this link to apply for a developer job.


----------



## Winot (Aug 10, 2022)

Charity I have links with - PA role open:









						We are recruiting! - Breathe
					






					breatheahr.org


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 2, 2022)

Enterprise SaaS salesperson wanted, preferably with SAP Ariba and/or S/4 Hana experience, or some other source-to-pay track record.

Part-time hours to start with, and as long as you have some tech background and are smart enough to learn the product you should apply.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2022)

tonic - housing for older lgbt -  have 2 vacancies here  








						Recruitment  — Tonic Housing
					

Current job and volunteering vacancies.




					www.tonichousing.org.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2022)

Does anyone know how well paid subtitling tv and film is? Got sent a job ad and it kinda up my street, but no salary details are provided, which is making me suspect it’s not great. 
scifisam mrsfran do you know?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know how well paid subtitling tv and film is? Got sent a job ad and it kinda up my street, but no salary details are provided, which is making me suspect it’s not great.
> scifisam mrsfran do you know?


Btw Glassdoor says £30k but I’m skeptical


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know how well paid subtitling tv and film is? Got sent a job ad and it kinda up my street, but no salary details are provided, which is making me suspect it’s not great.
> scifisam mrsfran do you know?


c £25K for professional TV subtitlers with minimal experience. If it's an agency like Rev, they pay per piece.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> c £25K for professional TV subtitlers with minimal experience. If it's an agency like Rev, they pay per piece.


It’s a company called Deluxe. Think I’ve changed my mind now as on reflection I don’t think I’d be that good at it


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a company called Deluxe. Think I’ve changed my mind now as on reflection I don’t think I’d be that good at it



Deluxe are a decent company - I used to freelance for them. Would be happy to talk to you more about it by PM.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know how well paid subtitling tv and film is? Got sent a job ad and it kinda up my street, but no salary details are provided, which is making me suspect it’s not great.
> scifisam mrsfran do you know?


Had a friend doing this in France, WFH in your jimjams if you want to, but has now moved to something better with her proofreading qualifications, also keep your own timetable as long as you meet the deadlines.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Had a friend doing this in France, WFH in your jimjams if you want to, but has now moved to something better with her proofreading qualifications, also keep your own timetable as long as you meet the deadlines.



That's different to the type of work OU would be looking at. Related, but not the same thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2022)

Aye, have reconsidered as it’s ‘remote’ (which I presume means WFH) and decided not to apply as I can’t/won’t work from home.


----------



## Helen Back (Sep 28, 2022)

I've been doing remote transcription work for years, but with no formal related qualifications. With the amount of proofreading I've had to do of my own stuff, I should be able to just breeze into a proofreading job, surely?

But it's never that simple. All the ads I've seen require a related degree like English Language, which is fair enough. Best I can do is an A* in English GCSE which I got as a mature student (I just turned 60) about 10 years ago.

I could do subtitling, but with ageism who would have me? Even at 60, my hearing's still pin sharp so I can still easily do the odd TS gig here and there.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 9, 2022)

Helen Back said:


> I've been doing remote transcription work for years, but with no formal related qualifications. With the amount of proofreading I've had to do of my own stuff, I should be able to just breeze into a proofreading job, surely?
> 
> But it's never that simple. All the ads I've seen require a related degree like English Language, which is fair enough. Best I can do is an A* in English GCSE which I got as a mature student (I just turned 60) about 10 years ago.
> 
> I could do subtitling, but with ageism who would have me? Even at 60, my hearing's still pin sharp so I can still easily do the odd TS gig here and there.


Apply anyway if you have relevant experience, put your experience at the top of your CV, rather than education/training. With luck, a real person will look at your CV, rather than software that filters by keywords.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 21, 2022)

Product Manager, Advertising Products for membership org I used to work for: Great vacancy Product Manager, Advertising Products hiring now


----------



## newme (Oct 21, 2022)

First direct/HSBC customer service roles going, did one quick online test and they sent me a slew of interviews, (manpower). Not for me right now but it looks like it might be useful for the eldest, was 25-30k and full remote. I have seen it come up repeatedly so it seems to be quick to get into and looks like weekly pay if required quickly for whatever reason.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 3, 2022)

Part time flexible work for a great organisation:

*Do you have experience in social media and email marketing?
Or in event and volunteer management?*

All Aboard Club is looking for TWO new part-time staff to support our inclusive play sessions for autistic and adhd children. They will help to develop our play session programme across London and Surrey, supporting hundreds of families with autistic and ADHD children. 

The roles are 7 hours per week, £25ph, with flexible working times at home. The deadline for applications is Sunday 13 November. Please see the links below for full details.

*Social Media & Marketing Coordinator:*
https://www.allaboardclub.com/smmcoordinator/
*Event & Volunteer coordinator*:
https://www.allaboardclub.com/evcoordinator/
Please share this with any friends or colleagues who might be interested.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)

newme said:


> First direct/HSBC customer service roles going, did one quick online test and they sent me a slew of interviews, (manpower). Not for me right now but it looks like it might be useful for the eldest, was 25-30k and full remote. I have seen it come up repeatedly so it seems to be quick to get into and looks like weekly pay if required quickly for whatever reason.



is there a link for this newme ?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2022)

sojourner said:


> It would help if people also posted what locations they are looking to work in


 ^^^this^^^  comes to mind when people post positions, too.

Could people stick that in too?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 3, 2022)

South London Refugee Association looking for full time youth caseworker. Based in Streatham south London, £30k
Details here





						Vacancies – SLRA
					






					www.slr-a.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2022)

british library looking for a map cataloguer Map Cataloguer, London closes 20 november


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 15, 2022)

Citizens Advice Southwark looking for both Admin Assistant and Operations Administrator:
Paid Roles – Citizens Advice Southwark 

Closes Monday 21st Nov.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2022)

Age UK Lambeth looking for part-time admin worker - sorry will post link later


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Yesterday at 11:56 PM)

Project Officer position at a charity I work with, full time work from home with trips to visit projects and a couple of team meetings during the year, $25000 p/a, applications are closing at 9AM on Monday 16th January.
Charity runs music projects in prisons, mental hospitals and community settings.


----------

